# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  [WoW][3.2.0] Info Dump Thread

## Apoc

PatchDiff from old patch -> New patch. Functions only:



```
6E0C10	AddLineToExecFile
404580	AdditionalCheck1
81FEA0	AdditionalCheck2
45FC80	AsyncFileReadWaitAll
63F9F0	BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC___BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC
6C3EA0	BroadcastCombatLogEvent
64C990	BuyItem
447ED0	CBackdropGenerator__LoadXML
482A10	CCharCreateInfo__CycleCharCustomization
483B40	CCharCreateInfo__RandomizeCharCustomization
4842A0	CCharCreateInfo__ResetCharCustomizeInfo
483A90	CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedClass
421190	CDataStore__DetachBuffer
401150	CDataStore__Finalize
421160	CDataStore__GetBufferParams
421800	CDataStore__GetString
421740	CDataStore__Get_5
4216C0	CDataStore__Get_9
4211D0	CDataStore__InternalDestroy
421150	CDataStore__InternalFetchRead
421220	CDataStore__InternalFetchWrite
4010F0	CDataStore__IsRead
421480	CDataStore__Put_1
421420	CDataStore__Put_6
421360	CDataStore__Put_9
401100	CDataStore__Reset
4032D0	CDataStore___scalar_deleting_destructor_
6E9BB0	CDebugSCritSect__DumpAllEntries
6E9C00	CDebugSRWLock__DumpAllEntries
671D40	CEffect__AddEffect
52A310	CGActionBar__GetCooldown
52ACC0	CGActionBar__GetTexture
6CB210	CGBag_C__FindItem
6CAC30	CGBag_C__FindItem_0
500F30	CGBankInfo__OnCloseBank
58B0F0	CGCamera_Unknown0
587DB0	CGCamera_Unknown1
589870	CGCamera_Unknown2
58A0B0	CGCamera_Unknown3
476AC0	CGCamera_Unknown4
589750	CGCamera_Unknown5
5832E0	CGCamera__CreateViewFromCamera
585940	CGCamera__ParentToWorld
589600	CGCamera__ResetView
5880F0	CGCamera__SetView
586F30	CGCamera__UpdateFreeLookFacing
584390	CGCamera_virt00
585A00	CGCamera_virt04
585AA0	CGCamera_virt08
585B40	CGCamera_virt0C
56EBA0	CGCharacterInfo__PutItemInBackpack
5182D0	CGClassTrainer__AddServices
516130	CGClassTrainer__GetSkillLineIndexFromService
515F30	CGClassTrainer__SetTrainer
560F70	CGContainerInfo__LeaveWorld
681840	CGContainer_C__CGContainer_C
683270	CGContainer_C_virt00
67DC00	CGCorpse_C__PostInit
557CD0	CGDuelInfo__AcceptDuel__
557D50	CGDuelInfo__CancelDuel
557ED0	CGDuelInfo__InitializeGame
68C020	CGGameObject_C__Initialize
689190	CGGameObject_C__OnRightClick
68AEF0	CGGameObject_C__PostInit
68C120	CGGameObject_C__Shutdown
68BEA0	CGGameObject_C_virt00
686E10	CGGameObject_C_virt08
68B0F0	CGGameObject_C_virt0C
684D40	CGGameObject_C_virt10
687A00	CGGameObject_C_virt18
6891F0	CGGameObject_C_virt38
68A420	CGGameObject_C_virt3C
686F40	CGGameObject_C_virt40
68BED0	CGGameObject_C_virt64
687640	CGGameObject_C_virt84
4B8860	CGGameUI__ClearInteractTarget
4B3190	CGGameUI__CloseInteraction
4C0A60	CGGameUI__DisplayError
4B3900	CGGameUI__GetCursorItem
4B3AF0	CGGameUI__GetPartyMember
4CA790	CGGameUI__Idle
4CA1B0	CGGameUI__Initialize
4B2A70	CGGameUI__OpenGuildInvite
4B37D0	CGGameUI__Reload
4BFED0	CGGameUI__SetCursorMoney
4BF460	CGGameUI__SetInteractTarget
4B3670	CGGameUI__ShowCombatFeedback
4B3640	CGGameUI__ShowCombatFeedback_0
4C89C0	CGGameUI__ShutdownGame
4C5C20	CGGameUI__StartCinematicCamera
4BD5C0	CGGameUI__StopCinematicInternal
581BD0	CGInputControl__CGInputControl
57E5D0	CGInputControl__GetActive
57FA60	CGInputControl__OnMouseMoveRel
5805F0	CGInputControl__OnUpdate
57F060	CGInputControl__SetControlBit
580CE0	CGInputControl__SetControlBit_0
57F370	CGInputControl__UnsetControlBit
50F970	CGItemText__SetItem
67EAB0	CGItem_C__CGItem_C
67F2B0	CGItem_C__GetClassID
681470	CGItem_C__Initialize
680250	CGItem_C__OnRightClick
683000	CGItem_C__PostInit
681A10	CGItem_C__Shutdown
67EBF0	CGItem_C_virt00
683040	CGItem_C_virt04
67EA30	CGItem_C_virt08
683030	CGItem_C_virt0C
67F1E0	CGItem_C_virt5C
50EA50	CGLootInfo__LootSlot
50A0B0	CGMerchantInfo__CloseMerchant
6A19E0	CGObject_C::GetObjectName
4794D0	CGObject_C__GetFacing
479490	CGObject_C__GetPosition
4794E0	CGObject_C__GetScale
6BC670	CGObject_C__Initialize
478410	CGObject_C__PostInit
6BB520	CGObject_C__Shutdown
4FA270	CGObject_C__VirtualFunction47
479600	CGObject_C_virt00
6BB480	CGObject_C_virt08
6BA000	CGObject_C_virt10
6BB880	CGObject_C_virt18
4794F0	CGObject_C_virt30
6BC350	CGObject_C_virt3C
479550	CGObject_C_virt5C
6B9980	CGObject_C_virt98
6B9A10	CGObject_C_virt9C
6BAA60	CGObject_C_virtA0
4795A0	CGObject_C_virtA4
683F20	CGObject_C_virtAC
6B9BC0	CGObject_C_virtB0
6B9C10	CGObject_C_virtB4
6B9C60	CGObject_C_virtB8
438180	CGObject_C_virtC0
4F6DE0	CGPartyInfo__IsMember
4B2E90	CGPartyInfo__IsMember_0
55BE00	CGPetInfo__PetAbandon
55BBF0	CGPetInfo__PetDismiss
557000	CGPetitionInfo__SetPetition
69EB60	CGPlayer_C::ClickToMove
64D140	CGPlayer_C__AcceptGroup__
64D440	CGPlayer_C__AcceptGuild
64B8F0	CGPlayer_C__AcceptResurrectRequest
6609B0	CGPlayer_C__AddKnownSpell
658F30	CGPlayer_C__AutoEquipCursorItem
6591D0	CGPlayer_C__AutoEquipItem
659480	CGPlayer_C__ClearPendingEquip
64D960	CGPlayer_C__CompleteQuest
64D1B0	CGPlayer_C__DeclineGroup
64D4B0	CGPlayer_C__DeclineGuild
65D450	CGPlayer_C__Disable
656000	CGPlayer_C__GetAFKText
656070	CGPlayer_C__GetDNDText
6560B0	CGPlayer_C__GetGMText
656540	CGPlayer_C__GetSoulstone
64D9F0	CGPlayer_C__GiveQuestItems
64C510	CGPlayer_C__HandleRepopRequest
65D110	CGPlayer_C__Initialize
64D220	CGPlayer_C__LeaveGroup
6A39C0	CGPlayer_C__OnAttackIconPressed
648010	CGPlayer_C__OnBuyFailed
648180	CGPlayer_C__OnBuySucceeded
648DE0	CGPlayer_C__OnLootMoneyNotify
6490D0	CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionDecline
656B10	CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionRename
64F380	CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionShowList
64F640	CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionShowSignatures
64A7F0	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverChooseReward
647BD0	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverInvalidQuest
64A0B0	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverListQuests
64AD50	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverQuestComplete
647E80	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverQuestFailed
64A640	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverRequestItems
64A270	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverSendQuest
64ADF0	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverStatus
64F7B0	CGPlayer_C__OnSignedResults
64AEF0	CGPlayer_C__OnTrainerList
649130	CGPlayer_C__OnTurnInPetitionResults
661090	CGPlayer_C__PostInit
64EA30	CGPlayer_C__PreAnimate
64E910	CGPlayer_C__ReadItemResult
648320	CGPlayer_C__ReceiveResurrectRequest
657280	CGPlayer_C__SendTextEmote
65C310	CGPlayer_C__SetActiveMirrorHandlers
657F60	CGPlayer_C__SetCombatMode
658AD0	CGPlayer_C__SetPlayerMirrorHandlers
659C40	CGPlayer_C__ShouldRender
65D290	CGPlayer_C__Shutdown
64BAE0	CGPlayer_C__TalkToTrainer
65CAA0	CGPlayer_C__UnsetActiveMirrorHandlers
65E880	CGPlayer_C___CGPlayer_C
660780	CGPlayer_C__destructor
65B7D0	CGPlayer_C_virt0C
64E770	CGPlayer_C_virt100
6598D0	CGPlayer_C_virt108
655ED0	CGPlayer_C_virt10C
6599D0	CGPlayer_C_virt110
655AB0	CGPlayer_C_virt118
64F260	CGPlayer_C_virt124
6D90D0	CGPlayer_C_virtF4
6D9330	CGPlayer_C_virtF8
6D9430	CGPlayer_C_virtFC
512150	CGQuestInfo__AcceptQuest
5120F0	CGQuestInfo__CompleteQuest
511390	CGQuestInfo__ConfirmAcceptQuest
512240	CGQuestInfo__DeclineQuest
512380	CGQuestInfo__GiveQuestItems
511FF0	CGQuestInfo__IsCompletable
512060	CGQuestInfo__QueryQuest
511EB0	CGQuestInfo__QuestGiverFinished
5679B0	CGQuestLog__AbandonSelectedQuest__
94BD50	CGSimpleHealthBar__RemoveMirrorHandlers
4E9870	CGSpellBook__CastSpell
4E9720	CGSpellBook__PickupSpell
51ACE0	CGTabardCreationFrame__Close
513A00	CGTaxiMap__TakeTaxiNode
513460	CGTaxiMap__TaxiNodeType
512F70	CGTradeInfo__SetTradePartner
561850	CGTradeSkillInfo__GetSubClassIndexFromSkill
563F70	CGTradeSkillInfo__SetSubClassFilter
4CB780	CGTutorial__ClearTutorials
4CB250	CGTutorial__ResetTutorials
4DBEE0	CGUIBindings__GetCommand
4DFC20	CGUIBindings__GetCommandAction
4DFA70	CGUIBindings__GetCommandKey_0
6A1E60	CGUnit_C__DisplayInfoNeedsUpdate
68E350	CGUnit_C__GetGroundNormal
65E780	CGUnit_C__GetObjectName
6CB420	CGUnit_C__GetParryingItem
65E790	CGUnit_C__GetPosition
697D80	CGUnit_C__GetWorldMatrix
6B8A00	CGUnit_C__Initialize
6696A0	CGUnit_C__OnJump
6695C0	CGUnit_C__OnMoveStart
669780	CGUnit_C__OnMoveStop
690640	CGUnit_C__OnPitchStart
667850	CGUnit_C__OnPitchStop
6A8660	CGUnit_C__OnRightClick
6699A0	CGUnit_C__OnSetRunMode
669630	CGUnit_C__OnStrafeStart
6697E0	CGUnit_C__OnStrafeStop
6699F0	CGUnit_C__OnTeleport
690610	CGUnit_C__OnTurnStart
669950	CGUnit_C__OnTurnStop
6B0E30	CGUnit_C__PlayEmoteAnimation
69CCD0	CGUnit_C__PostShutdown
69D890	CGUnit_C__QueryModelStats
6A5000	CGUnit_C__RefreshDataPointers
6BCAE0	CGUnit_C__SetImpactKitEffect
6B9320	CGUnit_C__Shutdown
69CFF0	CGUnit_C__UnitReaction
6B67A0	CGUnit_C__UpdateDisplayInfo
6AE1E0	CGUnit_C_virt00
6B7390	CGUnit_C_virt0C
6AD740	CGUnit_C_virt10
697440	CGUnit_C_virt108
697540	CGUnit_C_virt10C
690890	CGUnit_C_virt110
692800	CGUnit_C_virt118
692D20	CGUnit_C_virt124
6A14C0	CGUnit_C_virt38
691050	CGUnit_C_virt3C
68F8A0	CGUnit_C_virt40
69CC20	CGUnit_C_virt48
69CC50	CGUnit_C_virt4C
6A1580	CGUnit_C_virt50
6A17E0	CGUnit_C_virt54
6A2F50	CGUnit_C_virt58
690840	CGUnit_C_virt5C
6913D0	CGUnit_C_virt74
6B1000	CGUnit_C_virt78
692120	CGUnit_C_virt84
6B23F0	CGUnit_C_virt98
699060	CGUnit_C_virt9C
69A730	CGUnit_C_virtA0
69AB00	CGUnit_C_virtA4
68E530	CGUnit_C_virtA8
68D4E0	CGUnit_C_virtB0
65E840	CGUnit_C_virtB4
6A11C0	CGUnit_C_virtB8
6DD6B0	CGUnit_C_virtCC
4795F0	CGUnit_C_virtE4
6BD8B0	CGUnit_C_virtF4
6BCA70	CGUnit_C_virtF8
6BC980	CGUnit_C_virtFC
73A0B0	CGWorldFrame::Intersect
4967D0	CGWorldFrame__GetActiveCamera
49BC60	CGWorldFrame__OnFrameRender
498E50	CGWorldFrame__OnLayerTrackObject
49AB70	CGWorldFrame__OnLayerUpdate
49B110	CGWorldFrame__OnWorldUpdate
49BB70	CGWorldFrame__RenderWorld
49BB40	CGWorldFrame___scalar_deleting_destructor_
49B080	CGWorldFrame___vector_deleting_destructor_
4CF190	CGWorldMap__ProcessClick
4CEB90	CGWorldMap__SetMap
47BEC0	CGlueMgr__ChangeRealm
47BF40	CGlueMgr__CreateCharacter
47BD60	CGlueMgr__DefaultServerLogin
47BF90	CGlueMgr__DeleteCharacter
47CCB0	CGlueMgr__EnterWorld
47E9A0	CGlueMgr__Initialize
47DA50	CGlueMgr__NetDisconnectHandler
47D6C0	CGlueMgr__Resume
47EB70	CGlueMgr__Shutdown
47C9C0	CGlueMgr__StatusDialogClick
47B690	CGlueMgr__UpdateCurrentScreen
611600	CGxDeviceD3d__DeviceSetFormat
60FDE0	CGxDeviceD3d__ILoadD3dLib
60DEC0	CGxDeviceOpenGl__DeviceSetFormat
60B050	CGxDevice__AdapterMonitorModes
60A7A0	CGxDevice__DeviceAdapterID
60A940	CGxDevice__DeviceAdapterInfer
605990	CGxDevice__DeviceOverride
603FE0	CGxDevice__LogOpen
7705E0	CMapChunk__CreateChunkLayerTex
77A850	CMapChunk__CreateIndices
77B700	CMapChunk__CreateVerticesLocal
77BCE0	CMapChunk__CreateVerticesLocal__
77AC50	CMapChunk__CreateVerticesWorld
77B380	CMapChunk__CreateVerticesWorld_0
770060	CMapChunk__UnpackAlphaBits
76F710	CMapChunk__UnpackAlphaShadowBits
768240	CMapObj__Create
776BF0	CMap__Load
7904F0	CMap__LoadTexture
774440	CMap__SafeOpen
774490	CMap__SafeRead
519640	CModelComplex__CModelComplex_0
519350	CModelComplex__CopyCameras
948440	CMovement__OnMoveStop
944B50	CMovement__OnPitchStop
944900	CMovement__OnStrafeStop
944F90	CMovement__OnTurnStop
666590	CMovement__UpdateStatus
5B5A60	CNetClient__Process
5B5A40	CNetClient__ResetHandler
42B580	CRenderBatch__Clear
42B4F0	CRenderBatch__QueueCallback
423410	CSRWLock__Enter
4275D0	CSRWLock__Leave
42C7C0	CSimpleFontString__UpdateString
438D90	CSimpleFrame__LoadXML
436150	CSimpleFrame__OnFrameRender
6A2DD0	CTMFace
6DD1D0	CVGxApiCallback
6DD060	CVGxColorBitsCallback
6DD0F0	CVGxDepthBitsCallback
6DE3B0	CVGxRefreshCallback
6DE050	CVGxResolutionCallback
6DFC10	CVar__Destroy
6E0B40	CVar__Initialize
6DFC60	CVar__Lookup
6E07C0	CVar__Register
6DF540	CVar__Set
73E1B0	CWorld__ObjectCreate
497D60	CWorld__UnloadMap
84A1FE	CallCatchBlock
463D10	CameraCreate
463D50	CameraDuplicate
44DF30	CaptureScreen
844340	CatchGuardHandler
84A5AA	CatchIt
49EC10	ChannelCommand
64C0C0	ChannelPlayerCommand
4826A0	CharCreateRegisterScriptFunctions
634270	Checksum
4C7080	ClickTerrain
41CA20	ClientConnection__ClientConnection
41C190	ClientConnection__HandleAuthChallenge
41BFD0	ClientConnection__HandleAuthResponse
41C0E0	ClientConnection__HandleCharacterCreate
41C110	ClientConnection__HandleCharacterDelete
41BE20	ClientConnection__HandleCharacterLoginFailed
41CC50	ClientConnection___ClientConnection
62B860	ClientConnection___scalar_deleting_destructor_
406400	ClientDestroyGame
402D40	ClientIdle
405480	ClientInitializeGame
7995F0	ClientInitializeGameTime
661C80	ClientInitializeGame_0
4039C0	ClientRegisterConsoleCommands
62BDC0	ClientServices_CharacterCreate
62C910	ClientServices_CharacterForceLogout
62C0D0	ClientServices_CharacterLogout
62B3E0	ClientServices_ClearMessageHandler
62BB60	ClientServices_Connect
62B200	ClientServices_Disconnect
62B230	ClientServices_GetCurrent
62B720	ClientServices_GetErrorToken
62C9A0	ClientServices_Initialize
62B8E0	ClientServices_PollStatus
62B3A0	ClientServices_Send
62B3C0	ClientServices_SetMessageHandler
62B740	ClientServices_ValidDisconnect
47AD10	ClntObjMgrCreate
479D40	ClntObjMgrDestroy
476A90	ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
47ACA0	ClntObjMgrInitialize
478030	ClntObjMgrInitializeShared
478320	ClntObjMgrObjectPtr
4790B0	ClntObjMgrUnsetObjMirrorHandler
421A70	CmdLineGetBool
421AA0	CmdLineProcess
6DB7B0	ConsoleCommandExecute
6DCFE0	ConsoleCommandInitialize
6DCF20	ConsoleCommandRegister
6DC800	ConsoleCommandUnregister
6DC900	ConsoleCommandWriteHelp
6DB2C0	ConsolePrintf
6DC1B0	ConsoleScreenDestroy
6DC050	ConsoleScreenInitialize
6DB180	ConsoleWrite
6DB270	ConsoleWriteA
496530	CopyAndExpandDescriptors
6C1AA0	CopyMatrixByGuid
476900	CreateMessage
47A1F0	CreateObject
5F71B0	DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F6810	DBCache_CreatureStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_CreatureStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F66E0	DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F6CD0	DBCache_GuildStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_GuildStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F6940	DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F6A70	DBCache_NPCText_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_NPCText_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F6BA0	DBCache_NameCache_unsigned___int64_CHashKeyGUID___DBCache_NameCache_unsigned___int64_CHashKeyGUID_
5F6F30	DBCache_PageTextCache_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_PageTextCache_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F7060	DBCache_PetNameCache_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_PetNameCache_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F6E00	DBCache_QuestCache_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_QuestCache_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5FA860	DBCache__CancelCallback
5FAD70	DBCache__CancelCallback_0
5FD320	DBItemCache_GetInfoBlockByID
4734F0	DNameNode__DNameNode
600B40	DbArenaTeamCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FC630	DbCreatureCache_GetInfoBlockById
601090	DbDanceCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FBFA0	DbGameObjectCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FE220	DbGuildCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FCCD0	DbItemNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FFDB0	DbItemTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FE060	DbNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FD9C0	DbNpcCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FECD0	DbPageTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FF320	DbPetNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FF860	DbPetitionCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FE780	DbQuestCache_GetInfoBlockById
600450	DbWoWCache_GetInfoBlockById
6E13A0	DetectHardware
6E3F30	DllMain
401AC0	EnableCallback
401A40	ErrorDisplayFilterCallback
423560	EventIsKeyDown
423AA0	EventRegister
4236F0	EventRegisterEx
4239C0	EventSetMouseMode
423860	EventSetTimer_1
423AC0	EventUnregister
84A07E	ExFilterRethrow
6E6BE0	ExceptionFilterWin32
84A616	FindHandlerForForeignException
7CE840	FrameScript_Execute
7CF370	FrameScript_GetText
7CD670	FrameScript_GetVariable
7CD5F0	FrameScript_RegisterFunction
7CD630	FrameScript_UnregisterFunction
6312D0	FriendList__AddIgnore
630340	FriendList__AddOrDelIgnore
631500	FriendList__DelIgnore
62F730	FriendList__Destroy
62D8A0	FriendList__FriendList
632DB0	FriendList__Initialize
6313C0	FriendList__RemoveFriend
62FA30	FriendList__RemoveFriend_0
62FBA0	FriendList__SendWho
401070	GenPacket
68DBA0	GetClickToMoveState
68DC30	GetClickToMoveStruct
6E5A50	GetExceptionNameWin32
58F650	GetGUIDByKeyword
681E70	GetItemIDByName
7CD410	GetLuaState
478120	GetObjectPtr
5DAFC0	GetRow_ClientDB
7B34F0	GetSpellFailedEventString
590B90	GetUnitFromName
697300	GetUnitType
656C00	GuildCharterTurnInCallback
601BE0	GxAdapterMonitorModes
638340	GxuFontCreateFont
475A20	HeapUsage
44E520	ILayerPaint
44E780	IStockInitialize
477620	InRangeMessage
4066E0	InitializeGlobal
5821A0	InputControlDestroy
57E580	InputControlRegisterScriptFunctions
57E5B0	InputControlUnregisterScriptFunctions
81CA10	InputEvent
4077D0	InstallGameConsoleCommands
84A13C	IsInExceptionSpec
4EDAF0	IsValidSpell
403590	LoadNewWorld
4B26A0	LoadScriptFunctions_
825EE0	LoadWardenModule
402E70	LogObjectInfo
496590	MirrorInitialize
669500	MovementDestroy
401550	MovementInit
4228C0	NDCToDDCHeight
5B66B0	NETEVENTQUEUE__AddEvent
467CD0	NTempest__CMath__exp2_
467C20	NTempest__CMath__log2_
5B5E20	NetClient__DelayedDelete
5B5D30	NetClient__Destroy
5B5950	NetClient__Disconnect
5B5C20	NetClient__GetNetStats
5B6000	NetClient__HandleData
5B60E0	NetClient__HandleDisconnect
5B5870	NetClient__Initialize
5B62C0	NetClient__NetClient
476A00	NetClient__PopObjMgr
4769C0	NetClient__PushObjMgr
5B5A20	NetClient__SetMessageHandler
5B6260	NetClient__WCDisconnected
5B5F80	NetClient__WCMessageReady
5B63A0	NetClient___NetClient
5B6420	NetClient___NetClient_0
5B6480	NetClient___scalar_deleting_destructor_
47A5C0	ObjDelete
656230	ObjectTracking
47A6D0	ObjectUpdateHandler
47A3B0	ObjectUpdateHandler_0
6DA8A0	OnChar
6DB8D0	OnIdle_0
6DBA00	OnKeyDown
6DAAA0	OnKeyDownRepeat
6D9B30	OnKeyUp
6DA920	OnMouseDown
6D9920	OnMouseMove
44E0E0	OnPaint
8212C0	OsTlsGetValue
4774C0	OutOfRangeMessage
6EA250	OutputTime
47A480	PartialUpdateFromFullUpdate
81E980	PerformanceCounter
6611C0	PlayerClientInitialize
79D280	PlayerNameInitialize
79C070	PlayerNameShutdown
6ADA00	PossessNPC
4799A0	PostInitObject
401870	PrintFilterMask
422F90	PropGet
94C030	PtFuncCompare
645ED0	RandomRollNameQueryCallback
5B6830	RegisterBase_ClientDB
6DE460	RegisterGxCVars
6DBF00	RegisterHandlers_1
7D0CB0	RegisterInterfaceEvents
4032B0	ReleasePacket
56E440	RepairItem
6E8D70	SCmdGetBool
6E8960	SCmdGetNum
6E8D90	SCmdProcess
6E8E90	SCmdProcessCommandLine
6E8A90	SCmdRegisterArgList
6E9630	SCritSect__Enter
6E9640	SCritSect__Leave
6E9610	SCritSect__SCritSect
6E6F80	SErrCatchUnhandledExceptions
6E6200	SErrDestroy
6E55B0	SErrInitialize
6E60F0	SErrRegisterHandler
6E5E70	SErrSetLogCallback
6E5E00	SErrSetLogTitleString
6E98F0	SEvent__SEvent
6EA790	SLogCreate
6EA890	SLogDestroy
6E3EA0	SMemAlloc
6E3F00	SMemFree
6E97B0	SMutex__Create
6E9960	SMutex__Create_0
6E9350	SRWLock__IAllocEvent
6E9400	SRWLock__IFreeEvent
6E7900	SRegLoadValue
6E7A60	SRegSaveValue
6F3990	SServerInitialize
6E40E0	SStrCmpI
6E4510	SStrCopy
6E5110	SStrInitialize
6E4590	SStrLen
6E4740	SStrPrintf
6E47A0	SStrToInt
6E4810	SStrToUnsigned
6E0F90	SaveHardware
44E6A0	ScrnInitialize
44E530	ScrnLayerCreate
64C8F0	SellItem
402F00	SendErrorLog
9456B0	SetFacing
652E10	SkillRankChangeHandler
7A3750	SkySunGlare
599CD0	SmartScreenRectClearAllGrids
941E20	SndInterfaceSetGlueMusic
656460	SoulStoneCompare
7C78E0	SpellTableInitialize
7C3820	Spell_C_CastSpell
7B99D0	Spell_C_HandleSpriteRay
4C0960	Spell_C_TargetTradeItem
7BEF90	Spell_C__GetItemCooldown
7BEF60	Spell_C__GetSpellCooldown
6E3DD0	StormRtlDestroy
45A8E0	SysMsgAdd
639590	TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___Destroy
639440	TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___InternalDelete
639470	TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___InternalNew
6395F0	TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR____scalar_deleting_destructor_
5F5140	TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
5F9AA0	TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
5F1DD0	TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
5F61A0	TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
5F3920	TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
5F98F0	TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
5F0D80	TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
5F5E40	TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
5F3E80	TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
5F9950	TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
5F1120	TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
5F5F00	TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
7C0430	TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___Destroy
7C0360	TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___InternalDelete
7C0300	TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___InternalNew
7C0680	TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE____scalar_deleting_destructor_
461A80	TextBlockCreate
462A30	TextBlockGenerateFont
70CC00	TimerFunc
40C5A5	TopLevelExceptionFilter
75B8A0	TraceLine
67C350	Trade_C_AddMoney
67BF30	Trade_C_BeginTrade
67C170	Trade_C_CancelTrade
67BE00	Trade_C_Destroy
67CA00	Trade_C_Initialize
844445	TranslatorGuardHandler
406E50	UninstallGameConsoleCommands
6561A0	UnitTracking
4B2830	UnloadScriptFunctions_0
6DBFE0	UnregisterHandlers_1
6E30B0	UpdateGameTime
6E2FC0	UpdateGameTime2
6B4D80	UpdateMountModel
799150	UpdateTime
680C90	UseItem
6DDC40	ValidateFormatMonitor
798BD0	ValidateNameDestroy
67FE50	Win95IsDebuggerPresent
406BD0	WinMain
406CD0	WinMain
79E950	WorldTextInitialize
402310	WowClientDestroy
404A10	WowLogHeader
6E26B0	WowTime__WowGetTimeString_0
482B10	CCharCreateInfo__CreateCharacter
484360	CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedRace
483960	CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedSex
6714F0	CEffect__UpdateAttachment
52B710	CGActionBar__IsCurrentAction
52D350	CGActionBar__PickupAction
52C5F0	CGActionBar__PutActionInSlot
52D090	CGActionBar__UseAction
587250	CGCamera__SyncFreeLookFacing
4AAA30	CGChat__AddChatMessage
67D2D0	CGDynamicObject_C__PostInit
68B060	CGGameObject_C_virt04
4CAC50	CGGameUI__InitializeGame
4C8780	CGGameUI__Shutdown
6B9E90	CGObject_C__AddWorldObject
6BA530	CGObject_C__PreAnimate
6BB3F0	CGObject_C_virt04
55B730	CGPetInfo__SetMode
65E410	CGPlayer_C__CGPlayer_C
64B170	CGPlayer_C__OnSellResponse
652380	CGPlayer_C__OnVendorInventory
660D90	CGPlayer_C__PostInit_0
4EA510	CGSpellBook__UpdateSpells
50CD80	CGTradeInfo__HandleTradeMessage
563CB0	CGTradeSkillInfo__SetInvTypeFilter
6B4720	CGUnit_C__CGUnit_C
6B6DA0	CGUnit_C__PostInit
6B7820	CGUnit_C__PreAnimate
650340	CGUnit_C__UpdateUnitCollisionBox
6AB670	CGUnit_C_virt04
69B880	CGUnit_C_virt08
6B3670	CGUnit_C_virt64
776070	CMap__CreateMapObjDef
7763B0	CMap__CreateMapObjDef_0
7767C0	CMap__LoadWdt
41C540	ClientConnection__HandleCharEnum
4C2B40	CloseLoot
6DE9B0	ConsoleDeviceInitialize
7D02E0	FrameScript_SignalEvent
4ED6A0	GetSpellIdByName
7B7860	GetSpellManaCostByID
4772F0	InitObject
696F80	LoadMovePacket
690720	OnUnitMoveEvent
```

----------


## Apoc

Events:



```
#ifndef __EVENTS_ENUM_H__
#define __EVENTS_ENUM_H__

// Version: 3.2.0  Build number: 10192  Build date: Jul 31 2009

enum Events_GlueXML
{
	EVENT_SET_GLUE_SCREEN = 0x0,
	EVENT_START_GLUE_MUSIC = 0x1,
	EVENT_DISCONNECTED_FROM_SERVER = 0x2,
	EVENT_OPEN_STATUS_DIALOG = 0x3,
	EVENT_UPDATE_STATUS_DIALOG = 0x4,
	EVENT_CLOSE_STATUS_DIALOG = 0x5,
	EVENT_ADDON_LIST_UPDATE = 0x6,
	EVENT_CHARACTER_LIST_UPDATE = 0x7,
	EVENT_UPDATE_SELECTED_CHARACTER = 0x8,
	EVENT_OPEN_REALM_LIST = 0x9,
	EVENT_GET_PREFERRED_REALM_INFO = 0xA,
	EVENT_UPDATE_SELECTED_RACE = 0xB,
	EVENT_SELECT_LAST_CHARACTER = 0xC,
	EVENT_SELECT_FIRST_CHARACTER = 0xD,
	EVENT_GLUE_SCREENSHOT_SUCCEEDED = 0xE,
	EVENT_GLUE_SCREENSHOT_FAILED = 0xF,
	EVENT_PATCH_UPDATE_PROGRESS = 0x10,
	EVENT_PATCH_DOWNLOADED = 0x11,
	EVENT_SUGGEST_REALM = 0x12,
	EVENT_SUGGEST_REALM_WRONG_PVP = 0x13,
	EVENT_SUGGEST_REALM_WRONG_CATEGORY = 0x14,
	EVENT_SHOW_SERVER_ALERT = 0x15,
	EVENT_FRAMES_LOADED = 0x16,
	EVENT_FORCE_RENAME_CHARACTER = 0x17,
	EVENT_FORCE_DECLINE_CHARACTER = 0x18,
	EVENT_SHOW_SURVEY_NOTIFICATION = 0x19,
	EVENT_PLAYER_ENTER_PIN = 0x1A,
	EVENT_CLIENT_ACCOUNT_MISMATCH = 0x1B,
	EVENT_PLAYER_ENTER_MATRIX = 0x1C,
	EVENT_SCANDLL_ERROR = 0x1D,
	EVENT_SCANDLL_DOWNLOADING = 0x1E,
	EVENT_SCANDLL_FINISHED = 0x1F,
	EVENT_SERVER_SPLIT_NOTICE = 0x20,
	EVENT_TIMER_ALERT = 0x21,
	EVENT_ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_AVAILABLE = 0x22,
	EVENT_ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_HEADERS_LOADED = 0x23,
	EVENT_ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_BODY_LOADED = 0x24,
	EVENT_CLIENT_TRIAL = 0x25,
	EVENT_PLAYER_ENTER_TOKEN = 0x26,
	EVENT_GAME_ACCOUNTS_UPDATED = 0x27,
	EVENT_CLIENT_CONVERTED = 0x28,
	GLUEXML_EVENT_COUNT = 0x29
};

enum Events_FrameXML
{
	EVENT_UNIT_PET = 0x0,
	EVENT_UNIT_PET_2 = 0x2,
	EVENT_UNIT_TARGET = 0xC,
	EVENT_UNIT_DISPLAYPOWER = 0x10,
	EVENT_UNIT_HEALTH = 0x11,
	EVENT_UNIT_MANA = 0x12,
	EVENT_UNIT_RAGE = 0x13,
	EVENT_UNIT_FOCUS = 0x14,
	EVENT_UNIT_ENERGY = 0x15,
	EVENT_UNIT_HAPPINESS = 0x16,
	EVENT_UNIT_RUNIC_POWER = 0x18,
	EVENT_UNIT_MAXHEALTH = 0x19,
	EVENT_UNIT_MAXMANA = 0x1A,
	EVENT_UNIT_MAXRAGE = 0x1B,
	EVENT_UNIT_MAXFOCUS = 0x1C,
	EVENT_UNIT_MAXENERGY = 0x1D,
	EVENT_UNIT_MAXHAPPINESS = 0x1E,
	EVENT_UNIT_MAXRUNIC_POWER = 0x20,
	EVENT_UNIT_LEVEL = 0x2F,
	EVENT_UNIT_FACTION = 0x30,
	EVENT_UNIT_FLAGS = 0x34,
	EVENT_UNIT_FLAGS_2 = 0x35,
	EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_SPEED = 0x37,
	EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_SPEED_2 = 0x38,
	EVENT_UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE = 0x39,
	EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE = 0x3F,
	EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE_2 = 0x40,
	EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE_3 = 0x41,
	EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE_4 = 0x42,
	EVENT_UNIT_PET_EXPERIENCE = 0x46,
	EVENT_UNIT_PET_EXPERIENCE_2 = 0x47,
	EVENT_UNIT_DYNAMIC_FLAGS = 0x48,
	EVENT_UNIT_STATS = 0x4E,
	EVENT_UNIT_STATS_2 = 0x4F,
	EVENT_UNIT_STATS_3 = 0x50,
	EVENT_UNIT_STATS_4 = 0x51,
	EVENT_UNIT_STATS_5 = 0x52,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES = 0x5D,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_2 = 0x5E,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_3 = 0x5F,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_4 = 0x60,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_5 = 0x61,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_6 = 0x62,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_7 = 0x63,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_8 = 0x64,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_9 = 0x65,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_10 = 0x66,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_11 = 0x67,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_12 = 0x68,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_13 = 0x69,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_14 = 0x6A,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_15 = 0x6B,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_16 = 0x6C,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_17 = 0x6D,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_18 = 0x6E,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_19 = 0x6F,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_20 = 0x70,
	EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_21 = 0x71,
	EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_POWER = 0x75,
	EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_POWER_2 = 0x76,
	EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_POWER_3 = 0x77,
	EVENT_UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER = 0x78,
	EVENT_UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_2 = 0x79,
	EVENT_UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_3 = 0x7A,
	EVENT_UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE_2 = 0x7B,
	EVENT_UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE_3 = 0x7C,
	EVENT_UNIT_MANA_2 = 0x7D,
	EVENT_UNIT_MANA_3 = 0x84,
	EVENT_UNIT_STATS_6 = 0x8B,
	EVENT_UNIT_AURA = 0x8E,
	EVENT_UNIT_COMBAT = 0x8F,
	EVENT_UNIT_NAME_UPDATE = 0x90,
	EVENT_UNIT_PORTRAIT_UPDATE = 0x91,
	EVENT_UNIT_MODEL_CHANGED = 0x92,
	EVENT_UNIT_INVENTORY_CHANGED = 0x93,
	EVENT_UNIT_CLASSIFICATION_CHANGED = 0x94,
	EVENT_UNIT_COMBO_POINTS = 0x95,
	EVENT_ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED = 0x96,
	EVENT_PLAYER_XP_UPDATE = 0x97,
	EVENT_PLAYER_REGEN_DISABLED = 0x98,
	EVENT_PLAYER_REGEN_ENABLED = 0x99,
	EVENT_PLAYER_AURAS_CHANGED = 0x9A,
	EVENT_PLAYER_ENTER_COMBAT = 0x9B,
	EVENT_PLAYER_LEAVE_COMBAT = 0x9C,
	EVENT_PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED = 0x9D,
	EVENT_PLAYER_FOCUS_CHANGED = 0x9E,
	EVENT_PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST = 0x9F,
	EVENT_PLAYER_CONTROL_GAINED = 0xA0,
	EVENT_PLAYER_FARSIGHT_FOCUS_CHANGED = 0xA1,
	EVENT_PLAYER_LEVEL_UP = 0xA2,
	EVENT_PLAYER_MONEY = 0xA3,
	EVENT_PLAYER_DAMAGE_DONE_MODS = 0xA4,
	EVENT_PLAYER_TOTEM_UPDATE = 0xA5,
	EVENT_ZONE_CHANGED = 0xA6,
	EVENT_ZONE_CHANGED_INDOORS = 0xA7,
	EVENT_ZONE_CHANGED_NEW_AREA = 0xA8,
	EVENT_MINIMAP_UPDATE_ZOOM = 0xA9,
	EVENT_MINIMAP_UPDATE_TRACKING = 0xAA,
	EVENT_SCREENSHOT_SUCCEEDED_2 = 0xAB,
	EVENT_SCREENSHOT_FAILED_2 = 0xAC,
	EVENT_ACTIONBAR_SHOWGRID = 0xAD,
	EVENT_ACTIONBAR_HIDEGRID = 0xAE,
	EVENT_ACTIONBAR_PAGE_CHANGED = 0xAF,
	EVENT_ACTIONBAR_SLOT_CHANGED = 0xB0,
	EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_STATE = 0xB1,
	EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_USABLE = 0xB2,
	EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0xB3,
	EVENT_UPDATE_BONUS_ACTIONBAR = 0xB4,
	EVENT_PARTY_MEMBERS_CHANGED = 0xB5,
	EVENT_PARTY_LEADER_CHANGED = 0xB6,
	EVENT_PARTY_MEMBER_ENABLE = 0xB7,
	EVENT_PARTY_MEMBER_DISABLE = 0xB8,
	EVENT_PARTY_LOOT_METHOD_CHANGED = 0xB9,
	EVENT_SYSMSG = 0xBA,
	EVENT_UI_ERROR_MESSAGE = 0xBB,
	EVENT_UI_INFO_MESSAGE = 0xBC,
	EVENT_UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR = 0xBD,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_ADDON = 0xBE,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_SYSTEM = 0xBF,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_SAY = 0xC0,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PARTY = 0xC1,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID = 0xC2,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_GUILD = 0xC3,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_OFFICER = 0xC4,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_YELL = 0xC5,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_WHISPER = 0xC6,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_WHISPER_INFORM = 0xC7,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_EMOTE = 0xC8,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_TEXT_EMOTE = 0xC9,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_SAY = 0xCA,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_PARTY = 0xCB,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_YELL = 0xCC,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_WHISPER = 0xCD,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_EMOTE = 0xCE,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL = 0xCF,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_JOIN = 0xD0,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LEAVE = 0xD1,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LIST = 0xD2,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE = 0xD3,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE_USER = 0xD4,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_AFK = 0xD5,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_DND = 0xD6,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_IGNORED = 0xD7,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_SKILL = 0xD8,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_LOOT = 0xD9,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONEY = 0xDA,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_OPENING = 0xDB,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_TRADESKILLS = 0xDC,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PET_INFO = 0xDD,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_MISC_INFO = 0xDE,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_XP_GAIN = 0xDF,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_HONOR_GAIN = 0xE0,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_FACTION_CHANGE = 0xE1,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_NEUTRAL = 0xE2,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_ALLIANCE = 0xE3,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_HORDE = 0xE4,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_LEADER = 0xE5,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_WARNING = 0xE6,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_WHISPER = 0xE7,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_EMOTE = 0xE8,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_FILTERED = 0xE9,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BATTLEGROUND = 0xEA,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BATTLEGROUND_LEADER = 0xEB,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RESTRICTED = 0xEC,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN = 0xED,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_ACHIEVEMENT = 0xEE,
	EVENT_CHAT_MSG_GUILD_ACHIEVEMENT = 0xEF,
	EVENT_LANGUAGE_LIST_CHANGED = 0xF0,
	EVENT_TIME_PLAYED_MSG = 0xF1,
	EVENT_SPELLS_CHANGED = 0xF2,
	EVENT_CURRENT_SPELL_CAST_CHANGED = 0xF3,
	EVENT_SPELL_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0xF4,
	EVENT_SPELL_UPDATE_USABLE = 0xF5,
	EVENT_CHARACTER_POINTS_CHANGED = 0xF6,
	EVENT_SKILL_LINES_CHANGED = 0xF7,
	EVENT_ITEM_PUSH = 0xF8,
	EVENT_LOOT_OPENED = 0xF9,
	EVENT_LOOT_SLOT_CLEARED = 0xFA,
	EVENT_LOOT_CLOSED = 0xFB,
	EVENT_PLAYER_LOGIN = 0xFC,
	EVENT_PLAYER_LOGOUT = 0xFD,
	EVENT_PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD = 0xFE,
	EVENT_PLAYER_LEAVING_WORLD = 0xFF,
	EVENT_PLAYER_ALIVE = 0x100,
	EVENT_PLAYER_DEAD = 0x101,
	EVENT_PLAYER_CAMPING = 0x102,
	EVENT_PLAYER_QUITING = 0x103,
	EVENT_LOGOUT_CANCEL = 0x104,
	EVENT_RESURRECT_REQUEST = 0x105,
	EVENT_PARTY_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x106,
	EVENT_PARTY_INVITE_CANCEL = 0x107,
	EVENT_GUILD_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x108,
	EVENT_GUILD_INVITE_CANCEL = 0x109,
	EVENT_GUILD_MOTD = 0x10A,
	EVENT_TRADE_REQUEST = 0x10B,
	EVENT_TRADE_REQUEST_CANCEL = 0x10C,
	EVENT_LOOT_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x10D,
	EVENT_EQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x10E,
	EVENT_AUTOEQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x10F,
	EVENT_USE_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x110,
	EVENT_DELETE_ITEM_CONFIRM = 0x111,
	EVENT_CURSOR_UPDATE = 0x112,
	EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_BEGIN = 0x113,
	EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_TRANSLATION = 0x114,
	EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_READY = 0x115,
	EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_CLOSED = 0x116,
	EVENT_GOSSIP_SHOW = 0x117,
	EVENT_GOSSIP_CONFIRM = 0x118,
	EVENT_GOSSIP_CONFIRM_CANCEL = 0x119,
	EVENT_GOSSIP_ENTER_CODE = 0x11A,
	EVENT_GOSSIP_CLOSED = 0x11B,
	EVENT_QUEST_GREETING = 0x11C,
	EVENT_QUEST_DETAIL = 0x11D,
	EVENT_QUEST_PROGRESS = 0x11E,
	EVENT_QUEST_COMPLETE = 0x11F,
	EVENT_QUEST_FINISHED = 0x120,
	EVENT_QUEST_ITEM_UPDATE = 0x121,
	EVENT_TAXIMAP_OPENED = 0x122,
	EVENT_TAXIMAP_CLOSED = 0x123,
	EVENT_QUEST_LOG_UPDATE = 0x124,
	EVENT_TRAINER_SHOW = 0x125,
	EVENT_TRAINER_UPDATE = 0x126,
	EVENT_TRAINER_DESCRIPTION_UPDATE = 0x127,
	EVENT_TRAINER_CLOSED = 0x128,
	EVENT_CVAR_UPDATE = 0x129,
	EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_SHOW = 0x12A,
	EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_UPDATE = 0x12B,
	EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_CLOSE = 0x12C,
	EVENT_MERCHANT_SHOW = 0x12D,
	EVENT_MERCHANT_UPDATE = 0x12E,
	EVENT_MERCHANT_CLOSED = 0x12F,
	EVENT_TRADE_SHOW = 0x130,
	EVENT_TRADE_CLOSED = 0x131,
	EVENT_TRADE_UPDATE = 0x132,
	EVENT_TRADE_ACCEPT_UPDATE = 0x133,
	EVENT_TRADE_TARGET_ITEM_CHANGED = 0x134,
	EVENT_TRADE_PLAYER_ITEM_CHANGED = 0x135,
	EVENT_TRADE_MONEY_CHANGED = 0x136,
	EVENT_PLAYER_TRADE_MONEY = 0x137,
	EVENT_BAG_OPEN = 0x138,
	EVENT_BAG_UPDATE = 0x139,
	EVENT_BAG_CLOSED = 0x13A,
	EVENT_BAG_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0x13B,
	EVENT_LOCALPLAYER_PET_RENAMED = 0x13C,
	EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_3 = 0x13D,
	EVENT_UNIT_DEFENSE = 0x13E,
	EVENT_PET_ATTACK_START = 0x13F,
	EVENT_PET_ATTACK_STOP = 0x140,
	EVENT_UPDATE_MOUSEOVER_UNIT = 0x141,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT = 0x142,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_START = 0x143,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_STOP = 0x144,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED = 0x145,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED_QUIET = 0x146,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED = 0x147,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_DELAYED = 0x148,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED = 0x149,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_START = 0x14A,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_UPDATE = 0x14B,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_STOP = 0x14C,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTIBLE = 0x14D,
	EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_NOT_INTERRUPTIBLE = 0x14E,
	EVENT_PLAYER_GUILD_UPDATE = 0x14F,
	EVENT_QUEST_ACCEPT_CONFIRM = 0x150,
	EVENT_PLAYERBANKSLOTS_CHANGED = 0x151,
	EVENT_BANKFRAME_OPENED = 0x152,
	EVENT_BANKFRAME_CLOSED = 0x153,
	EVENT_PLAYERBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED = 0x154,
	EVENT_FRIENDLIST_UPDATE = 0x155,
	EVENT_IGNORELIST_UPDATE = 0x156,
	EVENT_MUTELIST_UPDATE = 0x157,
	EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE = 0x158,
	EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0x159,
	EVENT_PET_BAR_SHOWGRID = 0x15A,
	EVENT_PET_BAR_HIDEGRID = 0x15B,
	EVENT_PET_BAR_HIDE_2 = 0x15C,
	EVENT_MINIMAP_PING = 0x15D,
	EVENT_MIRROR_TIMER_START = 0x15E,
	EVENT_MIRROR_TIMER_PAUSE = 0x15F,
	EVENT_MIRROR_TIMER_STOP = 0x160,
	EVENT_WORLD_MAP_UPDATE = 0x161,
	EVENT_WORLD_MAP_NAME_UPDATE = 0x162,
	EVENT_AUTOFOLLOW_BEGIN = 0x163,
	EVENT_AUTOFOLLOW_END = 0x164,
	EVENT_CINEMATIC_START = 0x166,
	EVENT_CINEMATIC_STOP = 0x167,
	EVENT_UPDATE_FACTION = 0x168,
	EVENT_CLOSE_WORLD_MAP = 0x169,
	EVENT_OPEN_TABARD_FRAME = 0x16A,
	EVENT_CLOSE_TABARD_FRAME = 0x16B,
	EVENT_TABARD_CANSAVE_CHANGED = 0x16C,
	EVENT_SHOW_COMPARE_TOOLTIP = 0x16D,
	EVENT_GUILD_REGISTRAR_SHOW = 0x16E,
	EVENT_GUILD_REGISTRAR_CLOSED = 0x16F,
	EVENT_DUEL_REQUESTED = 0x170,
	EVENT_DUEL_OUTOFBOUNDS = 0x171,
	EVENT_DUEL_INBOUNDS = 0x172,
	EVENT_DUEL_FINISHED = 0x173,
	EVENT_TUTORIAL_TRIGGER = 0x174,
	EVENT_PET_DISMISS_START = 0x175,
	EVENT_UPDATE_BINDINGS = 0x176,
	EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORMS = 0x177,
	EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM_2 = 0x178,
	EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_USABLE = 0x179,
	EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_COOLDOWN = 0x17A,
	EVENT_WHO_LIST_UPDATE = 0x17B,
	EVENT_UPDATE_LFG = 0x17C,
	EVENT_PETITION_SHOW = 0x17D,
	EVENT_PETITION_CLOSED = 0x17E,
	EVENT_EXECUTE_CHAT_LINE = 0x17F,
	EVENT_UPDATE_MACROS = 0x180,
	EVENT_UPDATE_TICKET = 0x181,
	EVENT_UPDATE_CHAT_WINDOWS = 0x182,
	EVENT_CONFIRM_XP_LOSS = 0x183,
	EVENT_CORPSE_IN_RANGE = 0x184,
	EVENT_CORPSE_IN_INSTANCE = 0x185,
	EVENT_CORPSE_OUT_OF_RANGE = 0x186,
	EVENT_UPDATE_GM_STATUS = 0x187,
	EVENT_PLAYER_UNGHOST = 0x188,
	EVENT_BIND_ENCHANT = 0x189,
	EVENT_REPLACE_ENCHANT = 0x18A,
	EVENT_TRADE_REPLACE_ENCHANT = 0x18B,
	EVENT_PLAYER_UPDATE_RESTING = 0x18C,
	EVENT_UPDATE_EXHAUSTION = 0x18D,
	EVENT_PLAYER_FLAGS_CHANGED = 0x18E,
	EVENT_GUILD_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x18F,
	EVENT_GM_PLAYER_INFO = 0x190,
	EVENT_MAIL_SHOW = 0x191,
	EVENT_MAIL_CLOSED = 0x192,
	EVENT_SEND_MAIL_MONEY_CHANGED = 0x193,
	EVENT_SEND_MAIL_COD_CHANGED = 0x194,
	EVENT_MAIL_SEND_INFO_UPDATE = 0x195,
	EVENT_MAIL_SEND_SUCCESS = 0x196,
	EVENT_MAIL_INBOX_UPDATE = 0x197,
	EVENT_BATTLEFIELDS_SHOW = 0x198,
	EVENT_BATTLEFIELDS_CLOSED = 0x199,
	EVENT_UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS = 0x19A,
	EVENT_UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_SCORE = 0x19B,
	EVENT_AUCTION_HOUSE_SHOW = 0x19C,
	EVENT_AUCTION_HOUSE_CLOSED = 0x19D,
	EVENT_NEW_AUCTION_UPDATE = 0x19E,
	EVENT_AUCTION_ITEM_LIST_UPDATE = 0x19F,
	EVENT_AUCTION_OWNED_LIST_UPDATE = 0x1A0,
	EVENT_AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_UPDATE = 0x1A1,
	EVENT_PET_UI_UPDATE = 0x1A2,
	EVENT_PET_UI_CLOSE = 0x1A3,
	EVENT_ADDON_LOADED = 0x1A4,
	EVENT_VARIABLES_LOADED = 0x1A5,
	EVENT_MACRO_ACTION_FORBIDDEN = 0x1A6,
	EVENT_ADDON_ACTION_FORBIDDEN = 0x1A7,
	EVENT_MACRO_ACTION_BLOCKED = 0x1A8,
	EVENT_ADDON_ACTION_BLOCKED = 0x1A9,
	EVENT_START_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL = 0x1AA,
	EVENT_STOP_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL = 0x1AB,
	EVENT_PET_STABLE_SHOW = 0x1AC,
	EVENT_PET_STABLE_UPDATE = 0x1AD,
	EVENT_PET_STABLE_UPDATE_PAPERDOLL = 0x1AE,
	EVENT_PET_STABLE_CLOSED = 0x1AF,
	EVENT_RAID_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x1B0,
	EVENT_UPDATE_PENDING_MAIL = 0x1B1,
	EVENT_UPDATE_INVENTORY_ALERTS = 0x1B2,
	EVENT_UPDATE_INVENTORY_DURABILITY = 0x1B3,
	EVENT_UPDATE_TRADESKILL_RECAST = 0x1B4,
	EVENT_OPEN_MASTER_LOOT_LIST = 0x1B5,
	EVENT_UPDATE_MASTER_LOOT_LIST = 0x1B6,
	EVENT_START_LOOT_ROLL = 0x1B7,
	EVENT_CANCEL_LOOT_ROLL = 0x1B8,
	EVENT_CONFIRM_LOOT_ROLL = 0x1B9,
	EVENT_INSTANCE_BOOT_START = 0x1BA,
	EVENT_INSTANCE_BOOT_STOP = 0x1BB,
	EVENT_LEARNED_SPELL_IN_TAB = 0x1BC,
	EVENT_DISPLAY_SIZE_CHANGED = 0x1BD,
	EVENT_CONFIRM_TALENT_WIPE = 0x1BE,
	EVENT_CONFIRM_BINDER = 0x1BF,
	EVENT_MAIL_FAILED = 0x1C0,
	EVENT_CLOSE_INBOX_ITEM = 0x1C1,
	EVENT_CONFIRM_SUMMON = 0x1C2,
	EVENT_CANCEL_SUMMON = 0x1C3,
	EVENT_BILLING_NAG_DIALOG = 0x1C4,
	EVENT_IGR_BILLING_NAG_DIALOG = 0x1C5,
	EVENT_MEETINGSTONE_CHANGED = 0x1C6,
	EVENT_PLAYER_SKINNED = 0x1C7,
	EVENT_TABARD_SAVE_PENDING = 0x1C8,
	EVENT_UNIT_QUEST_LOG_CHANGED = 0x1C9,
	EVENT_PLAYER_PVP_KILLS_CHANGED = 0x1CA,
	EVENT_PLAYER_PVP_RANK_CHANGED = 0x1CB,
	EVENT_INSPECT_HONOR_UPDATE = 0x1CC,
	EVENT_UPDATE_WORLD_STATES = 0x1CD,
	EVENT_AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_IN_RANGE = 0x1CE,
	EVENT_AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_OUT_OF_RANGE = 0x1CF,
	EVENT_PLAYTIME_CHANGED = 0x1D0,
	EVENT_UPDATE_LFG_TYPES = 0x1D1,
	EVENT_UPDATE_LFG_LIST = 0x1D2,
	EVENT_UPDATE_LFG_LIST_INCREMENTAL = 0x1D3,
	EVENT_START_MINIGAME = 0x1D4,
	EVENT_MINIGAME_UPDATE = 0x1D5,
	EVENT_READY_CHECK = 0x1D6,
	EVENT_READY_CHECK_CONFIRM = 0x1D7,
	EVENT_READY_CHECK_FINISHED = 0x1D8,
	EVENT_RAID_TARGET_UPDATE = 0x1D9,
	EVENT_GMSURVEY_DISPLAY = 0x1DA,
	EVENT_UPDATE_INSTANCE_INFO = 0x1DB,
	EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_UPDATE = 0x1DC,
	EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_CLOSE = 0x1DD,
	EVENT_PETITION_VENDOR_SHOW = 0x1DE,
	EVENT_PETITION_VENDOR_CLOSED = 0x1DF,
	EVENT_PETITION_VENDOR_UPDATE = 0x1E0,
	EVENT_COMBAT_TEXT_UPDATE = 0x1E1,
	EVENT_QUEST_WATCH_UPDATE = 0x1E2,
	EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_SUCCESS = 0x1E3,
	EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_FAILURE = 0x1E4,
	EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_SUCCESS = 0x1E5,
	EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_FAILURE = 0x1E6,
	EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_SUCCESS = 0x1E7,
	EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_FAILURE = 0x1E8,
	EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SYSTEM_MOTD_UPDATED = 0x1E9,
	EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SERVER_MESSAGE = 0x1EA,
	EVENT_ARENA_TEAM_UPDATE = 0x1EB,
	EVENT_ARENA_TEAM_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x1EC,
	EVENT_ARENA_TEAM_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x1ED,
	EVENT_HONOR_CURRENCY_UPDATE = 0x1EE,
	EVENT_KNOWN_TITLES_UPDATE = 0x1EF,
	EVENT_NEW_TITLE_EARNED = 0x1F0,
	EVENT_OLD_TITLE_LOST = 0x1F1,
	EVENT_LFG_MATCH_REQUEST = 0x1F2,
	EVENT_LFG_MATCH_CANCEL = 0x1F3,
	EVENT_LFG_PENDING_REQUEST = 0x1F4,
	EVENT_LFG_PENDING_CANCEL = 0x1F5,
	EVENT_LFG_UPDATE = 0x1F6,
	EVENT_COMBAT_RATING_UPDATE = 0x1F7,
	EVENT_MODIFIER_STATE_CHANGED = 0x1F8,
	EVENT_UPDATE_STEALTH = 0x1F9,
	EVENT_ENABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK = 0x1FA,
	EVENT_DISABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK = 0x1FB,
	EVENT_VOICE_TALKER_START_PARTY = 0x1FC,
	EVENT_VOICE_TALKER_STOP_PARTY = 0x1FD,
	EVENT_VOICE_TALKER_START_RAID = 0x1FE,
	EVENT_VOICE_TALKER_STOP_RAID = 0x1FF,
	EVENT_VOICE_START = 0x200,
	EVENT_VOICE_STOP = 0x201,
	EVENT_VOICE_STATUS_UPDATE = 0x202,
	EVENT_VOICE_CHANNEL_STATUS_UPDATE = 0x203,
	EVENT_UPDATE_FLOATING_CHAT_WINDOWS = 0x204,
	EVENT_RAID_INSTANCE_WELCOME = 0x205,
	EVENT_MOVIE_RECORDING_PROGRESS = 0x206,
	EVENT_MOVIE_COMPRESSING_PROGRESS = 0x207,
	EVENT_MOVIE_UNCOMPRESSED_MOVIE = 0x208,
	EVENT_VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_START = 0x209,
	EVENT_VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_STOP = 0x20A,
	EVENT_GUILDBANKFRAME_OPENED = 0x20B,
	EVENT_GUILDBANKFRAME_CLOSED = 0x20C,
	EVENT_GUILDBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED = 0x20D,
	EVENT_GUILDBANK_ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED = 0x20E,
	EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TABS = 0x20F,
	EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_MONEY = 0x210,
	EVENT_GUILDBANKLOG_UPDATE = 0x211,
	EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_WITHDRAWMONEY = 0x212,
	EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TEXT = 0x213,
	EVENT_GUILDBANK_TEXT_CHANGED = 0x214,
	EVENT_CHANNEL_UI_UPDATE = 0x215,
	EVENT_CHANNEL_COUNT_UPDATE = 0x216,
	EVENT_CHANNEL_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x217,
	EVENT_CHANNEL_VOICE_UPDATE = 0x218,
	EVENT_CHANNEL_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x219,
	EVENT_CHANNEL_PASSWORD_REQUEST = 0x21A,
	EVENT_CHANNEL_FLAGS_UPDATED = 0x21B,
	EVENT_VOICE_SESSIONS_UPDATE = 0x21C,
	EVENT_VOICE_CHAT_ENABLED_UPDATE = 0x21D,
	EVENT_VOICE_LEFT_SESSION = 0x21E,
	EVENT_INSPECT_TALENT_READY = 0x21F,
	EVENT_VOICE_SELF_MUTE = 0x220,
	EVENT_VOICE_PLATE_START = 0x221,
	EVENT_VOICE_PLATE_STOP = 0x222,
	EVENT_ARENA_SEASON_WORLD_STATE = 0x223,
	EVENT_GUILD_EVENT_LOG_UPDATE = 0x224,
	EVENT_GUILDTABARD_UPDATE = 0x225,
	EVENT_SOUND_DEVICE_UPDATE = 0x226,
	EVENT_COMMENTATOR_MAP_UPDATE = 0x227,
	EVENT_COMMENTATOR_ENTER_WORLD = 0x228,
	EVENT_COMBAT_LOG_EVENT = 0x229,
	EVENT_COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED = 0x22A,
	EVENT_COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_UPDATE = 0x22B,
	EVENT_PLAYER_ENTERING_BATTLEGROUND = 0x22C,
	EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_OPEN = 0x22D,
	EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_CLOSE = 0x22E,
	EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_SUCCESS = 0x22F,
	EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_APPEARANCE_APPLIED = 0x230,
	EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_INVITE_LIST = 0x231,
	EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT_LIST = 0x232,
	EVENT_CALENDAR_GUILD_RANKS = 0x233,
	EVENT_CALENDAR_NEW_EVENT = 0x234,
	EVENT_CALENDAR_OPEN_EVENT = 0x235,
	EVENT_CALENDAR_CLOSE_EVENT = 0x236,
	EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT_2 = 0x237,
	EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_PENDING_INVITES = 0x238,
	EVENT_CALENDAR_EVENT_ALARM = 0x239,
	EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_ERROR = 0x23A,
	EVENT_CALENDAR_ACTION_PENDING = 0x23B,
	EVENT_VEHICLE_ANGLE_SHOW = 0x23C,
	EVENT_VEHICLE_ANGLE_UPDATE = 0x23D,
	EVENT_VEHICLE_POWER_SHOW = 0x23E,
	EVENT_UNIT_ENTERING_VEHICLE = 0x23F,
	EVENT_UNIT_ENTERED_VEHICLE = 0x240,
	EVENT_UNIT_EXITING_VEHICLE = 0x241,
	EVENT_UNIT_EXITED_VEHICLE = 0x242,
	EVENT_VEHICLE_PASSENGERS_CHANGED = 0x243,
	EVENT_PLAYER_GAINS_VEHICLE_DATA = 0x244,
	EVENT_PLAYER_LOSES_VEHICLE_DATA = 0x245,
	EVENT_PET_FORCE_NAME_DECLENSION = 0x246,
	EVENT_LEVEL_GRANT_PROPOSED = 0x247,
	EVENT_SYNCHRONIZE_SETTINGS = 0x248,
	EVENT_PLAY_MOVIE = 0x249,
	EVENT_RUNE_POWER_UPDATE = 0x24A,
	EVENT_RUNE_TYPE_UPDATE = 0x24B,
	EVENT_RUNE_REGEN_ENABLED = 0x24C,
	EVENT_ACHIEVEMENT_EARNED = 0x24D,
	EVENT_CRITERIA_UPDATE = 0x24E,
	EVENT_PET_RENAMEABLE = 0x24F,
	EVENT_KNOWN_CURRENCY_TYPES_UPDATE = 0x250,
	EVENT_CURRENCY_DISPLAY_UPDATE = 0x251,
	EVENT_COMPANION_LEARNED = 0x252,
	EVENT_COMPANION_UPDATE = 0x253,
	EVENT_UNIT_THREAT_LIST_UPDATE = 0x254,
	EVENT_UNIT_THREAT_SITUATION_UPDATE = 0x255,
	EVENT_GLYPH_ADDED = 0x256,
	EVENT_GLYPH_REMOVED = 0x257,
	EVENT_GLYPH_UPDATED = 0x258,
	EVENT_GLYPH_ENABLED = 0x259,
	EVENT_GLYPH_DISABLED = 0x25A,
	EVENT_USE_GLYPH = 0x25B,
	EVENT_TRACKED_ACHIEVEMENT_UPDATE = 0x25C,
	EVENT_ARENA_OPPONENT_UPDATE = 0x25D,
	EVENT_INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENT_READY = 0x25E,
	EVENT_RAISED_AS_GHOUL = 0x25F,
	EVENT_PARTY_CONVERTED_TO_RAID = 0x260,
	EVENT_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_SHOW = 0x261,
	EVENT_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_UPDATE_AVAILABLE = 0x262,
	EVENT_EJECT_PASSENGER_UPDATE = 0x263,
	EVENT_QUEST_ACCEPTED = 0x264,
	EVENT_PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE = 0x265,
	EVENT_ACTIVE_TALENT_GROUP_CHANGED = 0x266,
	EVENT_PET_TALENT_UPDATE = 0x267,
	EVENT_PREVIEW_TALENT_POINTS_CHANGED = 0x268,
	EVENT_PREVIEW_PET_TALENT_POINTS_CHANGED = 0x269,
	EVENT_WEAR_EQUIPMENT_SET = 0x26A,
	EVENT_EQUIPMENT_SETS_CHANGED = 0x26B,
	EVENT_INSTANCE_LOCK_START = 0x26C,
	EVENT_INSTANCE_LOCK_STOP = 0x26D,
	EVENT_PLAYER_EQUIPMENT_CHANGED = 0x26E,
	EVENT_ITEM_LOCKED = 0x26F,
	EVENT_ITEM_UNLOCKED = 0x270,
	EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_FILTER_UPDATE = 0x271,
	EVENT_EQUIPMENT_SWAP_PENDING = 0x272,
	EVENT_EQUIPMENT_SWAP_FINISHED = 0x273,
	EVENT_NPC_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE = 0x274,
	EVENT_UPDATE_MULTI_CAST_ACTIONBAR = 0x275,
	EVENT_ENABLE_XP_GAIN = 0x276,
	EVENT_DISABLE_XP_GAIN = 0x277,
	EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTRY_INVITE = 0x278,
	EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTERED = 0x279,
	EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_REQUEST_RESPONSE = 0x27A,
	EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECT_PENDING = 0x27B,
	EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECTED = 0x27C,
	EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE = 0x27D,
	EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_STATE_CHANGE = 0x27E,
	EVENT_WORLD_STATE_UI_TIMER_UPDATE = 0x27F,
	EVENT_END_REFUND = 0x280,
	EVENT_END_BOUND_TRADEABLE = 0x281,
	EVENT_UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR_NAME_BY_CLASS = 0x282,
	EVENT_GMRESPONSE_RECEIVED = 0x283,
	EVENT_VEHICLE_UPDATE = 0x284,
	FRAMEXML_EVENT_COUNT = 0x285
};

#endif //__EVENTS_ENUM_H__
```

----------


## flo8464

Quite missleading to post 3.2 things into a thread called 3.1.2  :Wink:

----------


## Apoc

> Quite missleading to post 3.2 things into a thread called 3.1.2


Whoops. Was writing it in a hurry, and just unstuck the 3.1.3 thread. >.<

----------


## luciferc

```
            0x1126B50, //Red Text,Yellow Text >(3.2)
            0x125A44E,//Server Name >(3.2)
            0x10C2138,//Last Glue State 'String' >(3.2)

<<< I think these changed am i right? they dont seem to work 24/7 on 3.2
            //Player OffSets //EE8 DB8 
            0xeb8, //Buff Count Offset From PlayerBase 
            0xebc, //Buff Offset From PlayerBase 
            0xED0, //PassiveBuff Offset From PlayerBase

0x125A716, //Player Class (2byte) --Off this you can get Static Target / MouseoVer
```

VMT48 - GetName Seems to no longer work changed location.

----------


## Oowafas

> VMT48 - GetName Seems to no longer work changed location.


They also moved interact from 38, you can use the UnitName offsets though, they only changed one of them name = [[ObjectBase + 968h]+5Ch].

edit : Looks like Interact is VMT41 now, you may try 51 for name.

----------


## luciferc

Is that for GameObject?

NVM thats for NPC. Gotta Go Find GameObjects 

Found it Only a bit Off

EDIT :: Seems Click to move Makes wow Crash very fast. :O No idea why.
::Nvm it was my Old Buff Struct casuing crashing.

----------


## amadmonk

Still working on it. I don't got yer nice bindiff scripts, so it's all hand reversing for me...



```
4780A0 EnumVisibleObjects
12054E4 CInputControl (static)
580CE0 CInputControl::SetFlag
5930AC GetObjectByGUID
801AB0 lua_pushstring
801A30 lua_pushnil
801890 lua_ToString
7CE840 Lua_DoString
7CD5F0 Lua_Register
801380 Lua_GetTop
81F250 Lua_InvalidPtrCheck
6ADB30 GetThreatSituation
```

----------


## arthanos2

> Is that for GameObject?
> 
> EDIT :: Seems Click to move Makes wow Crash very fast. :O No idea why.



Sure you are doing it right....?

----------


## luciferc

It seems to be because of something else i think. Using nothing diffrent probably just The MisReads somewhere else such as player buffs etc.

Since there struct locs changed this patch i belive.

Going to bed. But if anyone can find the VTM Changes/Buff Array changes that be nice.

----------


## Apoc

What CTM are you referring to?

----------


## luciferc

Click to Move. It wasnt that it was my Old Buff Struct i think. When it trys to read from there acouple times does an Error #132

But the Virtual Funcs were moved for Interact and GetName

----------


## Apoc

What are you talking about? o.O

----------


## luciferc

Not sure whats making tis


```
ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	E:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:855AD2FC

The instruction at "0x855AD2FC" referenced memory at "0x855AD2FC".
The memory could not be "written".
```

CTM is fine i did a 30 min Run a in a circle test.


This below doesnt work anymore is the VMT48;


```
uint VMT48 = m.wow.ReadUInt((m.wow.ReadUInt(baseAddress) + (48 * 4)));

                m.wow.Asm.Clear();
   //Start UpdateCurMgr
//Code Here Removed
 // End UpdateCurMgr

                m.wow.Asm.AddLine("mov ecx, " + baseAddress);
                m.wow.Asm.AddLine("mov eax, " + VMT48);
                m.wow.Asm.AddLine("call eax");
                m.wow.Asm.AddLine("retn");
```

----------


## arthanos2

CTM = 0x01281838 ,tested.
Cconnection = 0x125A590 + 0x2D8C = curmgr

If anyone would be so nice to drop pbase offsets + mouseover GUID, im getting sleepy.

----------


## amadmonk

> Not sure whats making tis
> 
> 
> ```
> ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
> (...)
> ```



Check your cur mgr code, I think that we've changed an index.

Was:



```
.text:007BC8D0                 mov     ecx, large fs:2Ch
.text:007BC8D7                 mov     eax, TlsIndex
.text:007BC8DC                 mov     edx, [ecx+eax*4]
.text:007BC8DF                 mov     ecx, [edx+10h]
```

Is:



```
.text:00476A90                 mov     ecx, large fs:2Ch
.text:00476A97                 mov     eax, TlsIndex
.text:00476A9C                 mov     edx, [ecx+eax*4]
.text:00476A9F                 mov     ecx, [edx+8]
```


Notice the difference?

Edit: can anyone confirm that 4C44E0 is CGGameUI::Target? If so, WoW has changed how the select target function works slightly; it may be innocuous.

Edit2: looks like the Name vmt may have indeed changed; my bot works fine until it needs a name, then traps. 6a19e0 is the money shot from UnitName (eax has a pointer to the unit name upon return). Just gotta trace that a bit. Too tired right now; going to bed.

----------


## Hawker

The updated offset for red error messages is 0x01126B50

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

Hey , me agen:P 

_Im programing my own bot (CTM based) . 

And i need a method to determ what the current distance to my target is.

Searched but i dident find anything (as i belive :O)
One more question the click-to-move INTERACT_DISTANCE is defult 0.5(or?)
if i want to cut down the INTERACT_DISTANCE should i set the INTERACT_DISTANCE to 0.25 for ½ of a INTERACT_DISTANCE
_

Sorry Apoc for not replying back when u was trying to help me (In the 3.1.3 dump thread)

----------


## ShoniShilent

for those who don't have OBJECT NAMES (not NPC's) offsets:

[[ObjectBase + 1A4h]+90h]

----------


## ShoniShilent

playerbase is now:

12BEDB8h

mouseover ID is now:

1207758h

have fun-

----------


## Azzie2k8

ZoneText = 0x112774C,
SubZoneText = 0x1127748

I hope those are right.

anyone has the position offsets ?

----------


## Azzie2k8

Edit: Sorry for double post ... seems like the browser screwed up

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Target GUID : 0x01127770
Last Target GUID = 0x01127778
Player Name : 0x0125A5C8
Current Realm : 0x0125A44E
Current Account : 0x01259ED0

pBase = [[[0x012BEDB8]+0x34]+0x24]

Player X Y Z seem to be the same, ( X = pBase + 0x798 )

----------


## Robske

> Hey , me agen:P 
> 
> _Im programing my own bot (CTM based) . 
> 
> And i need a method to determ what the current distance to my target is.
> 
> Searched but i dident find anything (as i belive :O)
> One more question the click-to-move INTERACT_DISTANCE is defult 0.5(or?)
> if i want to cut down the INTERACT_DISTANCE should i set the INTERACT_DISTANCE to 0.25 for ½ of a INTERACT_DISTANCE
> ...


If jad and allstard had a baby...

GetObjectByGUID: 0x00478320
UpdateModel: 0x006B67A0
SetFacing: 0x006A2DD0
TraceLine: 0x0075B8A0
ClickToMove: 0x006A2E40
GetTimestamp: 0x0081E980
LastHardwareAction: 0x010A1B64

GetObjectName is VMT 51

Allstard (c) Sku

----------


## flo8464

> for those who don't have OBJECT NAMES (not NPC's) offsets:
> 
> [[ObjectBase + 1A4h]+90h]


What did you reverse to get those?

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

> If jad and allstard had a baby...
> 
> GetObjectByGUID: 0x00478320
> UpdateModel: 0x006B67A0
> SetFacing: 0x006A2DD0
> TraceLine: 0x0075B8A0
> ClickToMove: 0x006A2E40
> GetTimestamp: 0x0081E980
> LastHardwareAction: 0x010A1B64
> ...


How do those offsets helping me for getting distance data of the target , or INTERACT_DISTANCE control?

----------


## luciferc

Its called math. Look up how to get distance between 2 points.

Btw for getname i kept it at



```
                m.wow.Asm.AddLine("FS mov EAX, [0x2C]");
                m.wow.Asm.AddLine("mov EAX, [EAX]");
                m.wow.Asm.AddLine("add EAX, 0x10");
```

not 0x8 and it works fine which were you having to use 0x8 for?

----------


## flo8464

```
float getPointDiff2D(float pointX_1, float pointY_1, float pointX_2, float pointY_2)
{
	return sqrt(pow(pointX_2 - pointX_1, 2) + pow(pointY_2 - pointY_1, 2));
}
```

Ofc you have to check some things.


.------------------------

I dumped all lua function addresses, there seem to be a bunch of new functions:

Client functions: client dump - nopaste.com (beta)
Game functions: game functions - nopaste.com (beta)

----------


## jockel

*Any chance of getting the endScene address to hook?
*

Tried to reverse and got:

endScene = [[[0x0123E908]+0x397C]+0xA8]

But using this offset seems to crash.



I'd like also to contribute something I reversed:



> PlayerNameStore = 0x123E2B8
> luaGetLocalisedText = 0x69A5B0

----------


## Pixion

ChatStart = 0x010CCB94
OffsetToNextMsg = 0x17C0

----------


## vulcanaoc



----------


## akh

> It seems to be because of something else i think. Using nothing diffrent probably just The MisReads somewhere else such as player buffs etc.
> 
> Since there struct locs changed this patch i belive.
> 
> Going to bed. But if anyone can find the VTM Changes/Buff Array changes that be nice.


Here is the new VMT:



```
class CGObject_C
{
	virtual void Destructor();
	virtual void Function1();
	virtual void Function2();
	virtual void Function3();
	virtual void Function4();
	virtual void Function5();
	virtual void Function6();
	virtual void Function7();
	virtual void Function8();
public:
	virtual CContainer * GetBagPtr();			//Function9
private:
	virtual void Function10();
public:
	virtual void GetPosition( WOWPOS & wowPos ) const;	//Function11
	virtual float GetFacing() const;			//Function12
	virtual float GetScale() const;				//Function13 (not tested)
private:
	virtual void Function14();
	virtual void Function15();
	virtual void Function16();
	virtual void Function17();
	virtual void Function18();
	virtual void Function19();
	virtual void Function20();
	virtual void Function21();
	virtual void Function22();
	virtual void Function23();
	virtual void Function24();
	virtual void Function25();
	virtual void Function26();
	virtual void Function27();
	virtual void Function28();
	virtual void Function29();
	virtual void Function30();
	virtual void Function31();
	virtual void Function32();
	virtual void Function33();
	virtual void Function34();
	virtual void Function35();
	virtual void Function36();
	virtual void Function37();
	virtual void Function38();
	virtual void Function39();
	virtual void Function40();
public:
	virtual void Interact();				//Function41
private:
	virtual void Function42();
	virtual void Function43();
	virtual void Function44();
	virtual void Function45();
	virtual void Function46();
	virtual void Function47();
	virtual void Function48();
	virtual void Function49();
	virtual void Function50();
public:
	virtual const char * GetObjectName() const;		//Function51
};
```

----------


## Nesox

@Jockel: Im using that and it works

Here's some offsets i updated today if anyone finds them useful

LocalPlayerCurrentZoneId = 0x011277D0
LocalPlayerKnownSpells = 0x011297E0
LocalPlayerSpellsOnCooldown = 0x013256C8
ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer = 0x00476A90
GetObjectByGuid = 0x00478320
SetTarget = 0x004C44E0
RealZoneText = 0x01127744
MinimapZoneText = 0x01127740
ZoneText = 0x0112774C
SubZoneText = 0x01127748
IsLoggedIn = 0x011D3F44
LastRedErrorMessage = 0x1126B50
CInputControl = 0x012054E4
CInputControl_SetFlags = 0x00580CE0
SetFacing = 0x006A2DD0
ClickTerrain = 0x006A2E40
CastSpellById = 0x007C3820
GetSpellIdByName = 0x004ED6A0
DevicePointer = 0x123E908
DeviceOffset = 0x397C
g_ClientConnection = 0x0125A590
g_ClientConnection_Offset = 0x00002D8C
FramescriptExecute = 0x007CE840
GetTimeStamp = 0x0340905F

----------


## cyrus01

Npc name: [[ObjectBase + 0x968] + 0x5C]
Npc title: [[ObjectBase + 0x968] + 0x4]

Enjoy

----------


## amadmonk

OIC, GetName has just changed to 51. I thought it was still 48 for units and 51 for objects. Duh, forgetting my basic C++ vfunc table layouts now :-/

Oh, and luciferc, the change to s_curMgr was from reversing GetObjectByGUID (or whatever you guys call it). Since I'm in proc I don't have to use it; if your current code is working for you, NM  :Smile:

----------


## flo8464

> How do you find the ObjectBase? I suck with IDA :'(


In b4 flames:
Iterate through the object manager...

----------


## Nesox

> How do you find the ObjectBase? I suck with IDA :'(


Is that a trick question!?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mr.Zunz

> Is that a trick question!?


brb crying irl...

----------


## Cypher

> brb crying irl...



While you're at it, slit your wrists and save us all from having to read your future posts.

----------


## lustikus12

Hi The Objektname offset are 
[[ObjectBase + 0x1A4] + 0x5C+8] or [[ObjectBase +0x1A4] + 0x90]

----------


## LegacyAX

*Figured I post my update scripts output... Some are prob already posted, but I know some arent so enjoy.* 



```
////////////////////////////////////////
//        3.2.0::Update Script     //
//    By: LegacyAX                 //
/////////////////////////////////////

PlayerBase   - 0x12BEDB8
GclientCon  -  0x125A590
GclientOffs -  0x2D8C
Lua_DoString - 0x07CE840
M2Clip1      - 0x0075CBBC
M2Clip2      - 0x0075CA3E
CTM_BASE+xyzr     - 0x01281838
StaticMove   - 0x01281854
DifXYZR      - 0x012818C4
Lua_Check    - 0x0103AE9C
LootWindow   - 0x0113D3AC
GLobalClip   - 0x012D6A1C
CTM_Start    - 0x0128183C
MemCtmSize   - 0x0104BF7C
Player_MAPID - 0x01052924
GetLocalizedText - 0x069A5B0
EndScene      - 0x0123E908
```


btw, anyone have the new object (nodes) XYZ offsets? they seemed to have changed. Thanks if anyone shares them.

-L_AX


Edit* I always get the question "whats MemCtmSize address for?" That address is for the size of the yellowish circle that is on the ground when you use click to move.. I always set it to 0 so the CTM circle doesnt show up... Not really that important, just hides the fact your bot uses ctm in videos and shit.

----------


## cyrus01

> btw, anyone have the new object (nodes) XYZ offsets? they seemed to have changed. Thanks if anyone shares them.


#define OBJECT_LOCATION_X 0xE8
#define OBJECT_LOCATION_Y 0xEC
#define OBJECT_LOCATION_Z 0xF0

I've been using those since 3.1 or so and they haven't changed.

----------


## ShoniShilent

anyone found the static for MouseOverGUID?

thanks,

Shoni-

----------


## LegacyAX

> #define OBJECT_LOCATION_X 0xE8
> #define OBJECT_LOCATION_Y 0xEC
> #define OBJECT_LOCATION_Z 0xF0
> 
> I've been using those since 3.1 or so and they haven't changed.


Ya lol thanks :P I forgot to put in the new CurMgr offset lol so it was just going to some random values.


Thanks you saved me some time.


Edit * @ ShoniShilent 
, pretty sure it was posted ... do a lil searchin

----------


## ShoniShilent

01127760 seems to show a GUID when you mouse over items and NPC's, etc.

however, when i write a GUID to that address and then press the key i have bound for interact with mouse over, nothing happens. how do you send GUID of object to interact with and interact with it using out-of-process technique?

01127770 shows the GUID of NPC targeted, and so does 1127780. 

trying to get loot/skin/ores collection via write GUID and keypress instead of having to mouse over the object. any help is appreciated-

thanks,
Shoni-

----------


## ShoniShilent

forget the above posting.. i got it... thanks!

EDIT:: i was writing a stupid LONG value instead of the 8 bytes GUID. seems to work thanks for the infos'

----------


## nathan2022001

[obj + 0xD0] = descriptor field offset?

Hmm appologies if i'm wrong..

----------


## LegacyAX

Ya Im confused... Im trying to find Mount ID for Flymount/Druid flight form detection... But I kept returning 0 with 0x8 and 0xD0... someone clear this up for us?

This is returning 0...


```
MOUNT1 = "0x" & Hex((PlayerMEM) + (0x8)) //Or 0xD0
MOUNT1 = "0x" & Hex(_MEMREAD(MOUNT1, HPROCESS, "int"))
MOUNT1 = (MOUNT1) + (0x44 * 4)
mem = _MEMREAD(MOUNT1, HPROCESS, "int")
mem = DruidForm(mem)
```

Mount ID: 0x44 * 4?..

Descriptor offset?


Thanks guys

----------


## nathan2022001

MountID = [[obj + 0xD0] + (0x3E * 4)]

0x44 * 4 = 0x110 = pet number or something.
I think you're maybe looking for mount display ID? (0x3E * 4)

p.s. Could you leave a reply to say if it worked ok?  :Smile:  Thanks.

----------


## garkeinplan

FactionIndex = 0x010451CC
FactionPointer = 0x010451DC
TotalFactions = 0x010451C8

LoginState = 0x01036CBC

ActionBar = 0x011F5E70
SpellID += 0x0
SpellType += 0x3
NextAction += 0x4

----------


## Unkn0wn0x

I'm trying to get the Target's Name but I actually can't find the new offset. Anybody an idea for that? (You would get +Rep )

----------


## FenixTX2

Can anyone post a link to the 3.1 binary?
Cheers

@Guy above me: 

I'm sure this will be asked for a few times in the next few days. 

This is the code to get an objects name. 
i.e. if you want to get your targets name then feed it your targets Base address.
I haven't tested it with 3.2 as i haven't had a chance yet. Should work though. 



```
        private const int VMT_GETNAME = 51 * 4;
        public static string ReadName(uint curObjectBase)    
        {
            uint pCurName,
                 codecave,
                 VMT;

            string Name = "";
            codecave = OM.wow.AllocateMemory();
            VMT = OM.wow.ReadUInt(curObjectBase);
            OM.wow.Asm.Clear();
            
            //Update Cur_ObjMgr
            OM.wow.Asm.AddLine("fs mov eax, [0x2C]");
            OM.wow.Asm.AddLine("mov eax, [eax]");
            OM.wow.Asm.AddLine("add eax, 8");
            OM.wow.Asm.AddLine("mov dword [eax], {0}", OM.Cur_ObjMgr);
            //End Update Cur_ObjMgr
            
            OM.wow.Asm.AddLine("mov ecx, {0}", curObjectBase);
            OM.wow.Asm.AddLine("call {0}", OM.wow.ReadUInt(VMT + VMT_GETNAME)); //read pointer to GetName method
            OM.wow.Asm.AddLine("retn");
            
            try
            {
                pCurName = OM.wow.Asm.InjectAndExecute(codecave);
                if (pCurName != uint.MaxValue)
                {
                    Name = OM.wow.ReadASCIIString(pCurName, 100);
                }
            }
            catch (Exception ex)
            {
                Console.WriteLine("Exception during Object.GetName : {0}", ex.Message);
            }
            
            OM.wow.FreeMemory(codecave);
            
            if (Name.Length == 0)
                Name = "Unknown";
            return Name;
        }
```

----------


## dkilkhan

> I'm trying to get the Target's Name but I actually can't find the new offset. Anybody an idea for that? (You would get +Rep )


You don't find the target's name like that. The simplest way to get the target's name is to keep track of the target guid static (0x01127770) in your memory reader's update loop and compare it to each player/monster as you go through the object list. When you get a match, pass the objBase to the appropriate name function.

For npc's you need, name = [[objBase + UNIT_PTR] + UNIT_NAME]
UNIT_PTR = 0x968,
UNIT_NAME = 0x5C

For players you need to read the cache, a nice function for doing that is posted on the board if you dont already have it, just plug in 0x123E2B8.

I know at least some (if not all) of these offsets were already posted so thanks to all who found them, saved me some work on today's patch for sure  :Smile:

----------


## dkilkhan

> Can anyone post a link to the 3.1 binary?
> Cheers


Just uploaded,

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

It's the 3.1.3 binary.

----------


## Unkn0wn0x

Thank you so much, dkilkhan. I'will test that after work.  :Smile:  +Rep

----------


## furang

didn't look through all thread...
sorry if i twice something



> #define BASEADDR *0x1281838*
> #define PLAYER_X 0x80
> #define PLAYER_Y 0x84
> #define PLAYER_Z 0x88
> #define CTM_X 0x8C
> #define CTM_Y 0x90
> #define CTM_Z 0x94
> #define CTM_STATUS 0x1C


Object Manager



> ObjManager=[[ThreadBase + 0x2C]+*0x8*]


it's oldfashioned, but i'm still using it  :Smile: 



> #define CHAT_BASE *0x10CCB94* //changed
> #define CHAT_NEXT 0x17C0


changes *bolded*

----------


## LegacyAX

> MountID = [[obj + 0xD0] + (0x3E * 4)]
> 
> 0x44 * 4 = 0x110 = pet number or something.
> I think you're maybe looking for mount display ID? (0x3E * 4)
> 
> p.s. Could you leave a reply to say if it worked ok?  Thanks.



Ok that works for regular mounts so thanks, how about Flight forms?

----------


## Nesox

The shapeshift form is lurking in the descriptors, think you can find it if you reverse the shapeshift lua functions, or if you call them to get the values

----------


## Unkn0wn0x

I hope someone can help me. I can't get my Object Dumper to work now. I've got a lot of offsets now but some are wrong / missing.



```
    const $aClientConnection = 0x125A590 ; tested OK
    const $ObjManagerOffset = 0x2D8C ; tested OK
    const $ObjManagerFirstObject = 0xAC ; not tested
    const $ObjManagerPlayerGUID = 0xC0 ; not tested
    const $ObjDescriptorOffset = 0x8 ; not tested
    const $ObjectTypeOffset = 0x14 ; not tested
    const $ObjectGUIDOffset = 0x30 ; not tested
    const $ObjectNextOffset = 0x3C ; not tested
```


Someone knows if they are working? + rep if you can help me

Edit : seems that something is wrong  :Big Grin:  look on my brilliant screenshot (laughing)

----------


## Sel3n

gravityrate -> 009E24E8
gravity -> 00A1EFD4
updateModel -> 006B67A0
time -> 0131E0B8

----------


## Ploski

Ah my first post at all =D

here some Adresses, they are all static

MoveToClick:

Interaction Distance: 01281844 (float)
Action Trigger: 01281854 (int)
X Pos: 012818C4 (float)
Y Pos: 012818C8 (float)
Z Pos: 012818CC (float)

Dont know if this helps somebody, its my first time with this stuff, just worked with this for 4 days, so dont worry that i cant give you the base

----------


## Sel3n

> Interaction Distance: 01281844 (float)
> Action Trigger: 01281854 (int)
> X Pos: 012818C4 (float)
> Y Pos: 012818C8 (float)
> Z Pos: 012818CC (float)


already given, no?

----------


## Ploski

Naturally i entered that, and it worked, evry time (after restarting WoW and so on ...)

----------


## Rival-Fr

Map_Name = 0x012C67F8


Sorry, I do not find has to find the address of the name of the object (node). Can somebody help me?

----------


## J0ul3k

the 3.1.3 offsets where

g_ClientConnection = &H11CB310
s_CurMgr = &H28A4

how do i convert the 3.2 offsets in this format ?

any one can help me ?

Greets

----------


## nathan2022001

3.2
g_ClientConnection = &H125A590
s_CurMgr = &H2D8C

I think you may have the wrong offsets for 3.1.3 as well I believe they were:

3.1.3
g_ClientConnection = &H1139F80
s_CurMgr = &H2C34


I think this is what you were after o_O.

----------


## Sel3n

M2 Collision = 0x0075CA3E
WMO Collision = 0x00765A8A
Nothing is solid = 0x012D6A1C

----------


## Hyru

> Its called math. Look up how to get distance between 2 points.
> 
> Btw for getname i kept it at
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>                 m.wow.Asm.AddLine("FS mov EAX, [0x2C]");
>                 m.wow.Asm.AddLine("mov EAX, [EAX]");
> ...


Interact (VMT41):



```
                m.wow.Asm.AddLine("FS mov EAX, [0x2C]");
                m.wow.Asm.AddLine("mov EAX, [EAX]");
                m.wow.Asm.AddLine("add EAX, 0x08");
```

----------


## Apoc

DBC Dump



```
    public enum ClientDB
    {
        Achievement = 0x000000EB, // 0x010449B8
        Achievement_Criteria = 0x000000EC, // 0x010449DC
        Achievement_Category = 0x000000ED, // 0x01044A00
        AnimationData = 0x000000EE, // 0x01044A24
        AreaGroup = 0x000000EF, // 0x01044A48
        AreaPOI = 0x000000F0, // 0x01044A6C
        AreaTable = 0x000000F1, // 0x01044A90
        AreaTrigger = 0x000000F2, // 0x01044AB4
        AttackAnimKits = 0x000000F3, // 0x01044AD8
        AttackAnimTypes = 0x000000F4, // 0x01044AFC
        AuctionHouse = 0x000000F5, // 0x01044B20
        BankBagSlotPrices = 0x000000F6, // 0x01044B44
        BannedAddOns = 0x000000F7, // 0x01044B68
        BarberShopStyle = 0x000000F8, // 0x01044B8C
        BattlemasterList = 0x000000F9, // 0x01044BB0
        CameraShakes = 0x000000FA, // 0x01044BD4
        Cfg_Categories = 0x000000FB, // 0x01044BF8
        Cfg_Configs = 0x000000FC, // 0x01044C1C
        CharBaseInfo = 0x000000FD, // 0x01044C40
        CharHairGeosets = 0x000000FE, // 0x01044C64
        CharSections = 0x000000FF, // 0x01044C88
        CharStartOutfit = 0x00000100, // 0x01044CAC
        CharTitles = 0x00000101, // 0x01044CD0
        CharacterFacialHairStyles = 0x00000102, // 0x01044CF4
        ChatChannels = 0x00000103, // 0x01044D18
        ChatProfanity = 0x00000104, // 0x01044D3C
        ChrClasses = 0x00000105, // 0x01044D60
        ChrRaces = 0x00000106, // 0x01044D84
        CinematicCamera = 0x00000107, // 0x01044DA8
        CinematicSequences = 0x00000108, // 0x01044DCC
        CreatureDisplayInfo = 0x00000109, // 0x01044E14
        CreatureDisplayInfoExtra = 0x0000010A, // 0x01044DF0
        CreatureFamily = 0x0000010B, // 0x01044E38
        CreatureModelData = 0x0000010C, // 0x01044E5C
        CreatureMovementInfo = 0x0000010D, // 0x01044E80
        CreatureSoundData = 0x0000010E, // 0x01044EA4
        CreatureSpellData = 0x0000010F, // 0x01044EC8
        CreatureType = 0x00000110, // 0x01044EEC
        CurrencyTypes = 0x00000111, // 0x01044F10
        CurrencyCategory = 0x00000112, // 0x01044F34
        DanceMoves = 0x00000113, // 0x01044F58
        DeathThudLookups = 0x00000114, // 0x01044F7C
        DestructibleModelData = 0x00000115, // 0x01044FE8
        DungeonMap = 0x00000116, // 0x0104500C
        DungeonMapChunk = 0x00000117, // 0x01045030
        DurabilityCosts = 0x00000118, // 0x01045054
        DurabilityQuality = 0x00000119, // 0x01045078
        Emotes = 0x0000011A, // 0x0104509C
        EmotesText = 0x0000011B, // 0x01045108
        EmotesTextData = 0x0000011C, // 0x010450C0
        EmotesTextSound = 0x0000011D, // 0x010450E4
        EnvironmentalDamage = 0x0000011E, // 0x0104512C
        Exhaustion = 0x0000011F, // 0x01045150
        Faction = 0x00000120, // 0x01045198
        FactionGroup = 0x00000121, // 0x01045174
        FactionTemplate = 0x00000122, // 0x010451BC
        FileData = 0x00000123, // 0x010451E0
        FootprintTextures = 0x00000124, // 0x01045204
        FootstepTerrainLookup = 0x00000125, // 0x01045228
        GameObjectArtKit = 0x00000126, // 0x0104524C
        GameObjectDisplayInfo = 0x00000127, // 0x01045270
        GameTables = 0x00000128, // 0x01045294
        GameTips = 0x00000129, // 0x010452B8
        GemProperties = 0x0000012A, // 0x010452DC
        GlyphProperties = 0x0000012B, // 0x01045300
        GlyphSlot = 0x0000012C, // 0x01045324
        GMSurveyAnswers = 0x0000012D, // 0x01045348
        GMSurveyCurrentSurvey = 0x0000012E, // 0x0104536C
        GMSurveyQuestions = 0x0000012F, // 0x01045390
        GMSurveySurveys = 0x00000130, // 0x010453B4
        GMTicketCategory = 0x00000131, // 0x010453D8
        GroundEffectDoodad = 0x00000132, // 0x010453FC
        GroundEffectTexture = 0x00000133, // 0x01045420
        gtBarberShopCostBase = 0x00000134, // 0x01045444
        gtCombatRatings = 0x00000135, // 0x01045468
        gtChanceToMeleeCrit = 0x00000136, // 0x0104548C
        gtChanceToMeleeCritBase = 0x00000137, // 0x010454B0
        gtChanceToSpellCrit = 0x00000138, // 0x010454D4
        gtChanceToSpellCritBase = 0x00000139, // 0x010454F8
        gtNPCManaCostScaler = 0x0000013A, // 0x0104551C
        gtOCTClassCombatRatingScalar = 0x0000013B, // 0x01045540
        gtOCTRegenHP = 0x0000013C, // 0x01045564
        gtOCTRegenMP = 0x0000013D, // 0x01045588
        gtRegenHPPerSpt = 0x0000013E, // 0x010455AC
        gtRegenMPPerSpt = 0x0000013F, // 0x010455D0
        HelmetGeosetVisData = 0x00000140, // 0x010455F4
        HolidayDescriptions = 0x00000141, // 0x01045618
        HolidayNames = 0x00000142, // 0x0104563C
        Holidays = 0x00000143, // 0x01045660
        Item = 0x00000144, // 0x01045684
        ItemBagFamily = 0x00000145, // 0x010456A8
        ItemClass = 0x00000146, // 0x010456CC
        ItemCondExtCosts = 0x00000147, // 0x010456F0
        ItemDisplayInfo = 0x00000148, // 0x01045714
        ItemExtendedCost = 0x00000149, // 0x01045738
        ItemGroupSounds = 0x0000014A, // 0x0104575C
        ItemLimitCategory = 0x0000014B, // 0x01045780
        ItemPetFood = 0x0000014C, // 0x010457A4
        ItemPurchaseGroup = 0x0000014D, // 0x010457C8
        ItemRandomProperties = 0x0000014E, // 0x010457EC
        ItemRandomSuffix = 0x0000014F, // 0x01045810
        ItemSet = 0x00000150, // 0x01045834
        ItemSubClass = 0x00000151, // 0x0104587C
        ItemSubClassMask = 0x00000152, // 0x01045858
        ItemVisualEffects = 0x00000153, // 0x010458A0
        ItemVisuals = 0x00000154, // 0x010458C4
        LanguageWords = 0x00000155, // 0x010458E8
        Languages = 0x00000156, // 0x0104590C
        LfgDungeons = 0x00000157, // 0x01045930
        Light = 0x00000158, // 0x010675F0
        LightFloatBand = 0x00000159, // 0x010675A8
        LightIntBand = 0x0000015A, // 0x01067584
        LightParams = 0x0000015B, // 0x010675CC
        LightSkybox = 0x0000015C, // 0x01067560
        LiquidType = 0x0000015D, // 0x01045954
        LiquidMaterial = 0x0000015E, // 0x01045978
        LoadingScreens = 0x0000015F, // 0x0104599C
        LoadingScreenTaxiSplines = 0x00000160, // 0x010459C0
        Lock = 0x00000161, // 0x010459E4
        LockType = 0x00000162, // 0x01045A08
        MailTemplate = 0x00000163, // 0x01045A2C
        Map = 0x00000164, // 0x01045A50
        MapDifficulty = 0x00000165, // 0x01045A74
        Material = 0x00000166, // 0x01045A98
        Movie = 0x00000167, // 0x01045ABC
        MovieFileData = 0x00000168, // 0x01045AE0
        MovieVariation = 0x00000169, // 0x01045B04
        NameGen = 0x0000016A, // 0x01045B28
        NPCSounds = 0x0000016B, // 0x01045B4C
        NamesProfanity = 0x0000016C, // 0x01045B70
        NamesReserved = 0x0000016D, // 0x01045B94
        OverrideSpellData = 0x0000016E, // 0x01045BB8
        Package = 0x0000016F, // 0x01045BDC
        PageTextMaterial = 0x00000170, // 0x01045C00
        PaperDollItemFrame = 0x00000171, // 0x01045C24
        ParticleColor = 0x00000172, // 0x01045C48
        PetPersonality = 0x00000173, // 0x01045C6C
        PowerDisplay = 0x00000174, // 0x01045C90
        QuestInfo = 0x00000175, // 0x01045CB4
        QuestSort = 0x00000176, // 0x01045CD8
        Resistances = 0x00000177, // 0x01045CFC
        RandPropPoints = 0x00000178, // 0x01045D20
        ScalingStatDistribution = 0x00000179, // 0x01045D44
        ScalingStatValues = 0x0000017A, // 0x01045D68
        ScreenEffect = 0x0000017B, // 0x01045D8C
        ServerMessages = 0x0000017C, // 0x01045DB0
        SheatheSoundLookups = 0x0000017D, // 0x01045DD4
        SkillCostsData = 0x0000017E, // 0x01045DF8
        SkillLineAbility = 0x0000017F, // 0x01045E1C
        SkillLineCategory = 0x00000180, // 0x01045E40
        SkillLine = 0x00000181, // 0x01045E64
        SkillRaceClassInfo = 0x00000182, // 0x01045E88
        SkillTiers = 0x00000183, // 0x01045EAC
        SoundAmbience = 0x00000184, // 0x01045ED0
        SoundEmitters = 0x00000185, // 0x01045F18
        SoundEntries = 0x00000186, // 0x01045EF4
        SoundProviderPreferences = 0x00000187, // 0x01045F3C
        SoundSamplePreferences = 0x00000188, // 0x01045F60
        SoundWaterType = 0x00000189, // 0x01045F84
        SpamMessages = 0x0000018A, // 0x01045FA8
        SpellCastTimes = 0x0000018B, // 0x01045FCC
        SpellCategory = 0x0000018C, // 0x01045FF0
        SpellChainEffects = 0x0000018D, // 0x01046014
        Spell = 0x0000018E, // 0x01046230
        SpellDescriptionVariables = 0x0000018F, // 0x01046038
        SpellDispelType = 0x00000190, // 0x0104605C
        SpellDuration = 0x00000191, // 0x01046080
        SpellEffectCameraShakes = 0x00000192, // 0x010460A4
        SpellFocusObject = 0x00000193, // 0x010460C8
        SpellIcon = 0x00000194, // 0x010460EC
        SpellItemEnchantment = 0x00000195, // 0x01046110
        SpellItemEnchantmentCondition = 0x00000196, // 0x01046134
        SpellMechanic = 0x00000197, // 0x01046158
        SpellMissile = 0x00000198, // 0x0104617C
        SpellMissileMotion = 0x00000199, // 0x010461A0
        SpellRadius = 0x0000019A, // 0x010461C4
        SpellRange = 0x0000019B, // 0x010461E8
        SpellRuneCost = 0x0000019C, // 0x0104620C
        SpellShapeshiftForm = 0x0000019D, // 0x01046254
        SpellVisual = 0x0000019E, // 0x01046308
        SpellVisualEffectName = 0x0000019F, // 0x01046278
        SpellVisualKit = 0x000001A0, // 0x0104629C
        SpellVisualKitAreaModel = 0x000001A1, // 0x010462C0
        SpellVisualKitModelAttach = 0x000001A2, // 0x010462E4
        StableSlotPrices = 0x000001A3, // 0x0104632C
        Stationery = 0x000001A4, // 0x01046350
        StringLookups = 0x000001A5, // 0x01046374
        SummonProperties = 0x000001A6, // 0x01046398
        Talent = 0x000001A7, // 0x010463BC
        TalentTab = 0x000001A8, // 0x010463E0
        TaxiNodes = 0x000001A9, // 0x01046404
        TaxiPath = 0x000001AA, // 0x0104644C
        TaxiPathNode = 0x000001AB, // 0x01046428
        TerrainType = 0x000001AC, // 0x01046470
        TerrainTypeSounds = 0x000001AD, // 0x01046494
        TotemCategory = 0x000001AE, // 0x010464B8
        TransportAnimation = 0x000001AF, // 0x010464DC
        TransportPhysics = 0x000001B0, // 0x01046500
        TransportRotation = 0x000001B1, // 0x01046524
        UISoundLookups = 0x000001B2, // 0x01046548
        UnitBlood = 0x000001B3, // 0x01046590
        UnitBloodLevels = 0x000001B4, // 0x0104656C
        Vehicle = 0x000001B5, // 0x010465B4
        VehicleSeat = 0x000001B6, // 0x010465D8
        VocalUISounds = 0x000001B7, // 0x010465FC
        WMOAreaTable = 0x000001B8, // 0x01046620
        WeaponImpactSounds = 0x000001B9, // 0x01046644
        WeaponSwingSounds2 = 0x000001BA, // 0x01046668
        Weather = 0x000001BB, // 0x0104668C
        WorldMapArea = 0x000001BC, // 0x010466B0
        WorldMapTransforms = 0x000001BD, // 0x0104671C
        WorldMapContinent = 0x000001BE, // 0x010466D4
        WorldMapOverlay = 0x000001BF, // 0x010466F8
        WorldSafeLocs = 0x000001C0, // 0x01046740
        WorldStateUI = 0x000001C1, // 0x01046764
        ZoneIntroMusicTable = 0x000001C2, // 0x01046788
        ZoneMusic = 0x000001C3, // 0x010467AC
        WorldStateZoneSounds = 0x000001C4, // 0x010467D0
        WorldChunkSounds = 0x000001C5, // 0x010467F4
        SoundEntriesAdvanced = 0x000001C6, // 0x01046818
        ObjectEffect = 0x000001C7, // 0x0104683C
        ObjectEffectGroup = 0x000001C8, // 0x01046860
        ObjectEffectModifier = 0x000001C9, // 0x01046884
        ObjectEffectPackage = 0x000001CA, // 0x010468A8
        ObjectEffectPackageElem = 0x000001CB, // 0x010468CC
        SoundFilter = 0x000001CC, // 0x010468F0
        SoundFilterElem = 0x000001CD, // 0x01046914
    }
```

----------


## Apoc

Lua Dump (Part 1)



```
GetText 007D0DE0
GetNumFrames 007D1160
EnumerateFrames 007D1070
CreateFont 007D0E70
CreateFrame 007D11D0
GetFramesRegisteredForEvent 007D14C0
GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus 007D0EE0
FrameXML_Debug 004B0010
GetBuildInfo 004B0070
ReloadUI 004C17E0
RegisterForSave 004CAB70
RegisterForSavePerCharacter 004CABE0
SetLayoutMode 004B00D0
IsModifierKeyDown 004B44B0
IsLeftShiftKeyDown 004B4540
IsRightShiftKeyDown 004B45A0
IsShiftKeyDown 004B4600
IsLeftControlKeyDown 004B4690
IsRightControlKeyDown 004B46F0
IsControlKeyDown 004B4750
IsLeftAltKeyDown 004B47E0
IsRightAltKeyDown 004B4840
IsAltKeyDown 004B48A0
IsMouseButtonDown 004B4930
GetMouseButtonName 004B4AD0
GetMouseButtonClicked 004B0120
SetConsoleKey 004B0150
Screenshot 004B4FA0
GetFramerate 004B0B80
TogglePerformanceDisplay 00572DC0
TogglePerformancePause 00572DC0
TogglePerformanceValues 00572DC0
ResetPerformanceValues 00572DC0
GetDebugStats 00572DC0
IsDebugBuild 004B0640
RegisterCVar 004B06F0
GetCVarInfo 004B0710
SetCVar 004B4B40
GetCVar 004B07F0
GetCVarBool 00480BC0
GetCVarDefault 004B0860
GetCVarMin 004B4C50
GetCVarMax 004B4D30
GetCVarAbsoluteMin 004B4E40
GetCVarAbsoluteMax 004B4EE0
GetWaterDetail 0058D1E0
SetWaterDetail 004B08E0
GetFarclip 004B0910
SetFarclip 004B0940
GetTexLodBias 004B09C0
SetTexLodBias 004B09F0
SetBaseMip 004B0AA0
GetBaseMip 004B0A70
ToggleTris 00572DC0
TogglePortals 00572DC0
ToggleCollision 00572DC0
ToggleCollisionDisplay 00572DC0
TogglePlayerBounds 00572DC0
Stuck 004B0B20
Logout 004B0B40
Quit 004B0B60
SetCursor 004B0BB0
ResetCursor 004B1030
ClearCursor 004C1820
CursorHasItem 004B4FC0
CursorHasSpell 004B5000
CursorHasMacro 004B5040
CursorHasMoney 004B5080
GetCursorInfo 004B9E30
EquipCursorItem 004C1840
DeleteCursorItem 004C19A0
EquipPendingItem 004BA170
CancelPendingEquip 004BA200
TargetUnit 004C5280
TargetNearest 004C52E0
TargetNearestEnemy 004C5320
TargetNearestEnemyPlayer 004C5360
TargetNearestFriend 004C53A0
TargetNearestFriendPlayer 004C53E0
TargetNearestPartyMember 004C5420
TargetNearestRaidMember 004C5450
TargetDirectionEnemy 004C5480
TargetDirectionFriend 004C5520
TargetDirectionFinished 004B50C0
TargetLastTarget 004C55C0
TargetLastEnemy 004C5640
TargetLastFriend 004C56A0
AttackTarget 004BA290
AssistUnit 004C5700
FocusUnit 004C1B00
FollowUnit 004C1B40
InteractUnit 004C7740
ClearTarget 004C5810
ClearFocus 004C1C60
AutoEquipCursorItem 004BA2C0
ToggleSheath 004BA2F0
GetZoneText 004B50D0
GetRealZoneText 004B5100
GetSubZoneText 004B5130
GetMinimapZoneText 004B5160
InitiateTrade 004C1C80
CanInspect 004C1D90
NotifyInspect 004C1EF0
InviteUnit 004BA320
UninviteUnit 004BA390
RequestTimePlayed 004B5510
RepopMe 004BA430
AcceptResurrect 004BA460
DeclineResurrect 004BA490
ResurrectGetOfferer 004B55E0
ResurrectHasSickness 004B5650
ResurrectHasTimer 004B5690
BeginTrade 004B10E0
CancelTrade 004B10F0
AcceptGroup 004BA4C0
DeclineGroup 004BA4F0
AcceptGuild 004BA520
DeclineGuild 004BA550
AcceptArenaTeam 004BA580
DeclineArenaTeam 004BA5B0
CancelLogout 004BA5E0
ForceLogout 004B1100
ForceQuit 004B1110
GetCursorMoney 004B56E0
DropCursorMoney 004C40C0
PickupPlayerMoney 004C40F0
HasSoulstone 004BA620
UseSoulstone 004BA720
HasKey 004BA7C0
GuildInvite 004C1FD0
GuildUninvite 004C20A0
GuildPromote 004C2170
GuildDemote 004C2240
GuildSetLeader 004C2310
GuildSetMOTD 004B5720
GuildLeave 004B5800
GuildDisband 004B5870
GuildInfo 004B58E0
ArenaTeamInviteByName 004B5950
ArenaTeamLeave 004B5A60
ArenaTeamUninviteByName 004B5B40
ArenaTeamSetLeaderByName 004B5C80
ArenaTeamDisband 004B5DC0
GetScreenWidth 004BA830
GetScreenHeight 004BA890
GetDamageBonusStat 004BA8F0
GetReleaseTimeRemaining 004B5EA0
GetCorpseRecoveryDelay 004B5F10
GetInstanceBootTimeRemaining 004B5F70
GetInstanceLockTimeRemaining 004B5FD0
GetSummonConfirmTimeLeft 004B6040
GetSummonConfirmSummoner 004B60A0
GetSummonConfirmAreaName 004B6110
ConfirmSummon 004BA990
CancelSummon 004BAA50
GetCursorPosition 004B1120
GetNetStats 004B11B0
SitStandOrDescendStart 004BAB10
StopCinematic 004C4190
RunScript 004B1220
CheckInteractDistance 004BAB80
RandomRoll 004B61A0
OpeningCinematic 004B6280
InCinematic 004B62F0
IsWindowsClient 0047FD20
IsMacClient 0047FD40
IsLinuxClient 0047FD40
GMSurveyQuestion 004BB0B0
GMSurveyNumAnswers 004BB1D0
GMSurveyAnswer 004BB130
GMSurveyAnswerSubmit 004B6330
GMSurveyCommentSubmit 004B6420
GMSurveySubmit 004BB250
GetGMStatus 004B6470
AcceptXPLoss 004BB260
CheckSpiritHealerDist 004BB2A0
CheckTalentMasterDist 004BB300
CheckBinderDist 004BB360
RetrieveCorpse 004BB3C0
BindEnchant 004C23E0
ReplaceEnchant 004B64E0
ReplaceTradeEnchant 004B1270
NotWhileDeadError 004C2400
GetRestState 004BB470
GetXPExhaustion 004BB520
GetTimeToWellRested 0047FD40
GMRequestPlayerInfo 004B1280
GetCoinIcon 004B12A0
GetCoinText 004B1330
GetCoinTextureString 004B13D0
IsSubZonePVPPOI 004B6520
GetZonePVPInfo 004BB610
TogglePVP 004B6580
SetPVP 004B65F0
GetPVPDesired 004BB860
GetPVPTimer 004BB8C0
IsPVPTimerRunning 004BB920
ConfirmBindOnUse 004B1480
SetPortraitToTexture 004B66B0
GetLocale 0047EF00
GetGMTicketCategories 004B67E0
DropItemOnUnit 004C2410
RestartGx 00480300
RestoreVideoResolutionDefaults 004B1490
RestoreVideoEffectsDefaults 00480320
RestoreVideoStereoDefaults 00480330
GetBindLocation 004B6860
ConfirmTalentWipe 004BB990
ConfirmBinder 004BB9D0
ShowingHelm 004BBA10
ShowingCloak 004BBA80
ShowHelm 004BBAF0
ShowCloak 004BBB40
SetEuropeanNumbers 004B14A0
GetAreaSpiritHealerTime 004B68D0
AcceptAreaSpiritHeal 004C5B80
CancelAreaSpiritHeal 004C2570
GetMouseFocus 004B6930
GetRealmName 004B14C0
GetItemQualityColor 004B14E0
GetItemInfo 004B6980
GetItemGem 004BBB90
GetExtendedItemInfo 00572DC0
GetItemIcon 004B6D40
GetItemFamily 004B15E0
GetItemCount 004BBD20
GetItemSpell 004BBE90
GetItemCooldown 004B1680
PickupItem 004C41D0
IsCurrentItem 004B1790
IsUsableItem 004BBF80
IsHelpfulItem 004BC1C0
IsHarmfulItem 004BC2B0
IsConsumableItem 004BC3B0
IsEquippableItem 004B1810
IsEquippedItem 004BC500
IsEquippedItemType 004BC770
IsDressableItem 004BC5B0
ItemHasRange 004BC8A0
IsItemInRange 004BC9F0
GetNumAddOns 0047F490
GetAddOnInfo 004B18C0
GetAddOnMetadata 004B1AB0
UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage 004B1B90
GetAddOnMemoryUsage 004B1BB0
GetScriptCPUUsage 004B1C90
UpdateAddOnCPUUsage 004B1CC0
GetAddOnCPUUsage 004B1CE0
GetFunctionCPUUsage 004B1DA0
GetFrameCPUUsage 004B6FC0
GetEventCPUUsage 004B1E40
ResetCPUUsage 004B1EB0
GetAddOnDependencies 004B70E0
EnableAddOn 004B1EC0
EnableAllAddOns 004B1F80
DisableAddOn 004B1FC0
DisableAllAddOns 004B2080
ResetDisabledAddOns 004B20C0
IsAddOnLoadOnDemand 004B20E0
IsAddOnLoaded 004B21B0
LoadAddOn 004C81A0
PartialPlayTime 004BCB60
NoPlayTime 004BCBD0
GetBillingTimeRested 00480B00
CanShowResetInstances 004BA3F0
ResetInstances 004B5190
IsInInstance 004B5200
GetInstanceDifficulty 004B52B0
GetInstanceInfo 004B52F0
GetDungeonDifficulty 004B5410
SetDungeonDifficulty 004C58A0
GetRaidDifficulty 004B5490
SetRaidDifficulty 004C5A10
ReportBug 004B1040
ReportSuggestion 004B1090
GetMirrorTimerInfo 004C2580
GetMirrorTimerProgress 004B71D0
GetNumTitles 004B6170
GetCurrentTitle 004BACF0
SetCurrentTitle 004BAD50
IsTitleKnown 004BAE20
GetTitleName 004BAEF0
UseItemByName 004BCC40
EquipItemByName 004BCCF0
GetExistingLocales 004B22C0
InCombatLockdown 004B2300
StartAttack 004C2660
StopAttack 004BCFF0
SetTaxiBenchmarkMode 004B7280
GetTaxiBenchmarkMode 004BD040
Dismount 004BD0B0
VoicePushToTalkStart 004B2340
VoicePushToTalkStop 004B2340
SetUIVisibility 004BD0F0
IsReferAFriendLinked 004BD120
CanGrantLevel 004BD1A0
GrantLevel 004C2730
CanSummonFriend 004BD220
SummonFriend 004C2830
GetSummonFriendCooldown 004B2350
GetTotemInfo 004BD2A0
GetTotemTimeLeft 004B7350
TargetTotem 004C5B90
DestroyTotem 004BD490
GetNumDeclensionSets 004B23F0
DeclineName 004B24A0
AcceptLevelGrant 004C2930
DeclineLevelGrant 004B7410
UploadSettings 004B25B0
DownloadSettings 004B25C0
GetMovieResolution 004B25D0
GameMovieFinished 004BD500
IsDesaturateSupported 004B2620
GetThreatStatusColor 004B7420
IsThreatWarningEnabled 004B74D0
ConsoleAddMessage 004B2650
GetItemUniqueness 004B6BF0
EndRefund 004C2940
EndBoundTradeable 004C2940
GetNumBindings 004DB2E0
GetBinding 004DC0B0
SetBinding 004E0CA0
SetBindingSpell 004E0D60
SetBindingItem 004E0E80
SetBindingMacro 004E0FA0
SetBindingClick 004E10C0
SetOverrideBinding 004E1210
SetOverrideBindingSpell 004E1300
SetOverrideBindingItem 004E1430
SetOverrideBindingMacro 004E1560
SetOverrideBindingClick 004E1690
ClearOverrideBindings 004DDD00
GetBindingKey 004DC190
GetBindingAction 004DFCE0
GetBindingByKey 004DFD80
RunBinding 004DD1E0
GetCurrentBindingSet 004DB310
LoadBindings 004E17F0
SaveBindings 004E1840
GetNumModifiedClickActions 004DB340
GetModifiedClickAction 004DC250
SetModifiedClick 004DD2A0
GetModifiedClick 004DD330
IsModifiedClick 004DD3D0
GetClickFrame 004E18B0
SecureCmdOptionParse 004E2220
BackupMacros 004E4600
RestoreMacros 004E5880
RunMacro 004E4610
RunMacroText 004E3B30
StopMacro 004E22D0
CreateMacro 004E58C0
GetNumMacros 004E22F0
GetMacroInfo 004E4640
GetMacroBody 004E46D0
DeleteMacro 004E4700
EditMacro 004E4730
SetMacroItem 004E4860
GetMacroItem 004E4990
SetMacroSpell 004E4AB0
GetMacroSpell 004E4BE0
GetNumMacroIcons 004E3BC0
GetNumMacroItemIcons 004E3C10
GetMacroIconInfo 004E25D0
GetMacroItemIconInfo 004E26A0
PickupMacro 004E4C80
GetMacroIndexByName 004E3DC0
GetRunningMacro 004E2350
GetRunningMacroButton 004E23B0
JumpOrAscendStart 00580DE0
AscendStop 00580F00
DescendStop 00580FA0
ToggleRun 0057F9D0
ToggleAutoRun 00580FF0
MoveForwardStart 00581060
MoveForwardStop 005810B0
MoveBackwardStart 005810F0
MoveBackwardStop 00581140
TurnLeftStart 00581180
TurnLeftStop 005811C0
TurnRightStart 00581210
TurnRightStop 00581250
StrafeLeftStart 005812A0
StrafeLeftStop 005812F0
StrafeRightStart 00581330
StrafeRightStop 00581380
PitchUpStart 00581780
PitchUpStop 005813D0
PitchDownStart 00581420
PitchDownStop 00581460
TurnOrActionStart 005814B0
TurnOrActionStop 00581520
CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart 00581560
CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop 005815D0
MoveAndSteerStart 00581620
MoveAndSteerStop 005816D0
SetMouselookOverrideBinding 00582350
MouselookStart 00581A70
MouselookStop 00581730
IsMouselooking 0057ECD0
VehicleExit 00580550
VehiclePrevSeat 005805A0
VehicleNextSeat 005805F0
VehicleAimUpStart 00581780
VehicleAimUpStop 005813D0
VehicleAimDownStart 00581420
VehicleAimDownStop 00581460
VehicleAimIncrement 00580640
VehicleAimDecrement 005806A0
VehicleAimRequestAngle 005806F0
VehicleAimGetAngle 0057ED10
VehicleAimRequestNormAngle 00580790
VehicleAimGetNormAngle 0057ED60
VehicleAimSetNormPower 0057EE10
VehicleAimGetNormPower 0057E550
IsUsingVehicleControls 00580840
CanExitVehicle 00580890
CanSwitchVehicleSeats 005808E0
IsVehicleAimAngleAdjustable 0057EE70
IsVehicleAimPowerAdjustable 0057EEE0
CameraZoomIn 00586660
CameraZoomOut 005866C0
MoveViewInStart 00583F10
MoveViewInStop 00583F30
MoveViewOutStart 00583F60
MoveViewOutStop 00583F80
MoveViewLeftStart 00584000
MoveViewLeftStop 00584020
MoveViewRightStart 00583FB0
MoveViewRightStop 00583FD0
MoveViewUpStart 00584050
MoveViewUpStop 00584070
MoveViewDownStart 005840A0
MoveViewDownStop 005840C0
SetView 00588770
SaveView 005840F0
ResetView 00589960
NextView 005899C0
PrevView 005899F0
FlipCameraYaw 00584150
VehicleCameraZoomIn 00586720
VehicleCameraZoomOut 00586730
PlaySound 00941530
PlayMusic 009415B0
PlaySoundFile 00941610
StopMusic 00941670
Sound_GameSystem_GetNumInputDrivers 00941810
Sound_GameSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex 00941840
Sound_GameSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers 009418D0
Sound_GameSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex 00941900
Sound_GameSystem_RestartSoundSystem 00941990
Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumInputDrivers 00941680
Sound_ChatSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex 009416B0
Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers 00941740
Sound_ChatSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex 00941770
VoiceChat_StartCapture 00941B50
VoiceChat_StopCapture 009419B0
VoiceChat_RecordLoopbackSound 009419C0
VoiceChat_StopRecordingLoopbackSound 00941A30
VoiceChat_PlayLoopbackSound 00941A40
VoiceChat_StopPlayingLoopbackSound 00941A50
VoiceChat_IsRecordingLoopbackSound 00941A60
VoiceChat_IsPlayingLoopbackSound 00941A90
VoiceChat_GetCurrentMicrophoneSignalLevel 00941AC0
VoiceChat_ActivatePrimaryCaptureCallback 00941AF0
SpellIsTargeting 007B4430
SpellCanTargetItem 007B4470
SpellTargetItem 007B7010
SpellCanTargetUnit 007BA0B0
SpellTargetUnit 007C39D0
SpellCanTargetGlyph 007B44C0
SpellStopTargeting 007BFD90
SpellStopCasting 007BFE00
CancelUnitBuff 007BA140
CancelItemTempEnchantment 007B85B0
GetTime 0058CE70
GetGameTime 0058CEB0
ConsoleExec 0058CEF0
ReadFile 004B1280
DeleteFile 004B1280
AppendToFile 004B1280
GetAccountExpansionLevel 00480A10
UnitExists 00590C40
UnitIsVisible 00590CF0
UnitIsUnit 00590D70
UnitIsPlayer 00590E50
UnitIsInMyGuild 00590EF0
UnitIsCorpse 00591090
UnitIsPartyLeader 00591110
UnitIsRaidOfficer 005911B0
UnitInParty 00591230
UnitPlayerOrPetInParty 005912B0
UnitInRaid 00591330
UnitPlayerOrPetInRaid 00591430
UnitPlayerControlled 005914B0
UnitIsAFK 00591540
UnitIsDND 00591660
UnitIsPVP 00591730
UnitIsPVPSanctuary 00591830
UnitIsPVPFreeForAll 005918C0
UnitFactionGroup 005919B0
UnitReaction 00591B90
UnitIsEnemy 00591C40
UnitIsFriend 00591CE0
UnitCanCooperate 00591E40
UnitCanAssist 00591FA0
UnitCanAttack 00592040
UnitIsCharmed 005920E0
UnitIsPossessed 00592170
PlayerCanTeleport 00592200
UnitClassification 00592280
UnitSelectionColor 00592310
UnitGUID 00592EE0
UnitName 00592FF0
UnitPVPName 00593250
UnitXP 00593310
UnitXPMax 00593390
UnitHealth 00593410
UnitHealthMax 00593510
UnitMana 005935F0
UnitManaMax 005937F0
UnitPower 005935F0
UnitPowerMax 005937F0
UnitPowerType 005939B0
UnitOnTaxi 00593C00
UnitIsFeignDeath 00593C80
UnitIsDead 00593D30
UnitIsGhost 00593E30
UnitIsDeadOrGhost 00593F30
UnitIsConnected 00594040
UnitAffectingCombat 00594110
UnitSex 00594190
UnitLevel 00594290
GetMoney 00594450
GetHonorCurrency 005944F0
GetArenaCurrency 00594570
UnitRace 005945F0
UnitClass 00594770
UnitClassBase 005948F0
UnitResistance 00594A50
UnitStat 00594BB0
UnitAttackBothHands 00594D00
UnitDamage 00595110
UnitRangedDamage 00594E00
UnitRangedAttack 00595080
UnitAttackSpeed 005952B0
UnitAttackPower 00595410
UnitRangedAttackPower 00595550
UnitDefense 00595690
UnitArmor 00595770
UnitCharacterPoints 00595860
UnitBuff 005992F0
UnitDebuff 00599340
UnitAura 00599390
UnitIsTapped 005959E0
UnitIsTappedByPlayer 00595A60
UnitIsTappedByAllThreatList 00595AE0
UnitIsTrivial 00595B60
UnitHasRelicSlot 00595BE0
SetPortraitTexture 00595C90
HasFullControl 00595EB0
GetComboPoints 00595F20
IsInGuild 00592430
IsGuildLeader 00592490
IsArenaTeamCaptain 00592580
IsInArenaTeam 00592500
IsResting 00592650
GetCombatRating 005926C0
GetCombatRatingBonus 00592780
GetMaxCombatRatingBonus 0058CF40
GetDodgeChance 00592840
GetBlockChance 005928A0
GetShieldBlock 00592900
GetParryChance 00592980
GetCritChanceFromAgility 00592A40
GetSpellCritChanceFromIntellect 00592AC0
GetCritChance 005929E0
GetRangedCritChance 00592B40
GetSpellCritChance 00592BA0
GetSpellBonusDamage 00592C20
GetSpellBonusHealing 00592CC0
GetSpellPenetration 00592D20
GetArmorPenetration 00592D90
GetAttackPowerForStat 00592E10
UnitCreatureType 00596030
UnitCreatureFamily 005960D0
GetResSicknessDuration 00596170
GetPVPSessionStats 005962D0
GetPVPYesterdayStats 00596380
GetPVPLifetimeStats 00596430
UnitPVPRank 005964F0
GetPVPRankInfo 00596560
GetPVPRankProgress 0058D1E0
UnitCastingInfo 005966A0
UnitChannelInfo 00596940
IsLoggedIn 0058ED40
IsFlyableArea 00596B10
IsIndoors 00596BB0
IsOutdoors 00596C10
IsOutOfBounds 00596C70
IsFalling 00596CE0
IsSwimming 00596D50
IsFlying 00596DB0
IsMounted 00596E50
IsStealthed 00596EC0
UnitIsSameServer 00596F20
GetUnitHealthModifier 005970A0
GetUnitMaxHealthModifier 00597120
GetUnitPowerModifier 005971B0
GetUnitHealthRegenRateFromSpirit 00597230
GetUnitManaRegenRateFromSpirit 005972B0
GetManaRegen 00597340
GetPowerRegen 005973F0
GetRuneCooldown 005978D0
GetRuneCount 005979F0
GetRuneType 00597A90
ReportPlayerIsPVPAFK 00597600
PlayerIsPVPInactive 005976D0
GetExpertise 005974A0
GetExpertisePercent 00597560
UnitInBattleground 005913B0
UnitInRange 005977C0
GetUnitSpeed 00597B40
GetUnitPitch 00597BE0
UnitInVehicle 00597C80
UnitUsingVehicle 00597D50
UnitControllingVehicle 00597E20
UnitInVehicleControlSeat 00597FB0
UnitHasVehicleUI 00597FF0
UnitTargetsVehicleInRaidUI 00598030
UnitVehicleSkin 00598080
UnitVehicleSeatCount 005980E0
UnitVehicleSeatInfo 00598170
UnitSwitchToVehicleSeat 00598260
CanSwitchVehicleSeat 0058D200
UnitThreatSituation 00598310
UnitDetailedThreatSituation 005983F0
UnitIsControlling 00598540
EjectPassengerFromSeat 005986C0
CanEjectPassengerFromSeat 005985D0
RespondInstanceLock 00598780
GetPlayerFacing 0058ED80
GetPlayerInfoByGUID 0058EE00
GetItemStats 0058D310
GetItemStatDelta 0058D3E0
IsXPUserDisabled 00598840
FillLocalizedClassList 0058EF70
GetNumTrackingTypes 005046D0
GetTrackingInfo 00504710
SetTracking 005048E0
GetTrackingTexture 00504A90
CombatLogResetFilter 006C5F80
CombatLogAddFilter 006C6490
CombatLogSetRetentionTime 006C3B80
CombatLogGetRetentionTime 006C3F60
CombatLogGetNumEntries 006C5F90
CombatLogSetCurrentEntry 006C6000
CombatLogGetCurrentEntry 006C57D0
CombatLogAdvanceEntry 006C6140
CombatLogClearEntries 006C7670
CombatLog_Object_IsA 006C3BD0
CombatTextSetActiveUnit 006C3B50
GetActionInfo 0052A3E0
GetActionTexture 0052B000
GetActionCount 005291B0
GetActionCooldown 0052A690
GetActionAutocast 0052A760
GetActionText 00529230
HasAction 005296F0
UseAction 0052D4E0
PickupAction 0052D570
PlaceAction 0052CD10
IsAttackAction 0052B070
IsCurrentAction 0052C210
IsAutoRepeatAction 0052B0E0
IsUsableAction 00529300
IsConsumableAction 0052B150
IsStackableAction 00529BF0
IsEquippedAction 0052A090
ActionHasRange 0052B1C0
IsActionInRange 0052B220
GetBonusBarOffset 005293C0
GetMultiCastBarOffset 00529400
ChangeActionBarPage 00529430
GetActionBarPage 005294A0
GetActionBarToggles 00529C60
SetActionBarToggles 00529760
IsPossessBarVisible 00529CF0
GetMultiCastTotemSpells 00529800
SetMultiCastSpell 0052CD70
GetNumPartyMembers 004F6AF0
GetRealNumPartyMembers 004F6B70
GetPartyMember 004F6BB0
GetPartyLeaderIndex 004F6C50
IsPartyLeader 004F7370
IsRealPartyLeader 004F73D0
LeaveParty 004F8110
GetLootMethod 004F7430
SetLootMethod 004F83A0
GetLootThreshold 004F6C80
SetLootThreshold 004F85E0
SetPartyAssignment 004F8990
ClearPartyAssignment 004F8BE0
GetPartyAssignment 004F75A0
SilenceMember 004F8140
UnSilenceMember 004F8270
SetOptOutOfLoot 004F86C0
GetOptOutOfLoot 004F6CB0
SendChatMessage 004ADAD0
SendAddonMessage 004A0D10
GetNumLanguages 004A0F10
GetLanguageByIndex 004A0FC0
GetDefaultLanguage 004A10C0
DoEmote 004A1130
LoggingChat 0049C850
LoggingCombat 0049C870
JoinChannelByName 004AE350
JoinTemporaryChannel 004AE350
JoinPermanentChannel 004AE370
LeaveChannelByName 004AA330
ListChannelByName 0049EDE0
ListChannels 004AE390
GetChannelList 0049EE00
SetChannelPassword 0049EED0
SetChannelOwner 0049EFC0
DisplayChannelOwner 0049EFE0
GetChannelName 0049F000
ChannelModerator 0049F100
ChannelUnmoderator 0049F120
ChannelMute 0049F140
ChannelUnmute 0049F160
ChannelInvite 0049F180
ChannelKick 0049F1A0
ChannelBan 0049F1C0
ChannelUnban 0049F1E0
ChannelToggleAnnouncements 0049F200
ChannelSilenceVoice 004A18F0
ChannelSilenceAll 004A1A00
ChannelUnSilenceVoice 004A1AA0
ChannelUnSilenceAll 004A1BB0
ChangeChatColor 0049F2A0
ResetChatColors 0049F4C0
GetChatTypeIndex 0049F690
GetChatWindowInfo 0049C8E0
GetChatWindowMessages 0049CAB0
GetChatWindowChannels 0049F7A0
AddChatWindowMessages 0049CB60
RemoveChatWindowMessages 0049CC40
AddChatWindowChannel 004A2510
RemoveChatWindowChannel 0049F880
SetChatWindowName 0049CD20
SetChatWindowSize 0049CDD0
SetChatWindowColor 0049CE70
SetChatWindowAlpha 0049CFB0
SetChatWindowLocked 0049D060
SetChatWindowDocked 0049D160
SetChatWindowUninteractable 0049D0E0
SetChatWindowShown 0049D210
EnumerateServerChannels 0049F9B0
RequestRaidInfo 004A1390
GetNumSavedInstances 0049D290
GetSavedInstanceInfo 0049FA70
SetSavedInstanceExtend 004AE4B0
ResetChatWindows 004A2660
CanComplainChat 004A1430
ComplainChat 004AF5A0
GetNumDisplayChannels 004A5640
GetChannelDisplayInfo 0049FD30
GetSelectedDisplayChannel 004A01C0
SetSelectedDisplayChannel 004A5680
GetChannelRosterInfo 004A5760
GetNumChannelMembers 004A59C0
SetActiveVoiceChannel 004A1290
GetActiveVoiceChannel 0049C890
CollapseChannelHeader 004A5B10
ExpandChannelHeader 004A5B90
ChannelVoiceOn 0049F220
ChannelVoiceOff 0049F240
DisplayChannelVoiceOn 0049F260
DisplayChannelVoiceOff 0049F280
IsDisplayChannelOwner 004A0220
IsDisplayChannelModerator 004A0290
IsVoiceChatEnabled 0049D430
IsVoiceChatAllowed 0049D4A0
IsVoiceChatAllowedByServer 0049D4F0
IsSilenced 004A0300
GetMuteStatus 0049D630
UnitIsSilenced 0049D530
SetChannelWatch 004A03E0
ClearChannelWatch 004A0400
DeclineInvite 004A0470
GetAutoCompleteResults 004A6B60
SetChatColorNameByClass 0049F570
GetNumSpellTabs 004E92E0
GetSpellTabInfo 004E9AA0
GetSpellName 004EDC90
GetSpellLink 004EDD80
GetSpellInfo 004EDED0
GetSpellTexture 004EE210
GetSpellCount 004EE290
GetSpellCooldown 004EE320
GetSpellAutocast 004EE4B0
ToggleSpellAutocast 004EE580
EnableSpellAutocast 004EE5E0
DisableSpellAutocast 004EE640
PickupSpell 004EE6A0
CastSpell 004EE6F0
IsSelectedSpell 004EE760
IsPassiveSpell 004EE7E0
IsAttackSpell 004EE8C0
IsCurrentSpell 004EE9A0
IsAutoRepeatSpell 004EEA70
IsUsableSpell 004EEB20
IsHelpfulSpell 004EECA0
IsHarmfulSpell 004EED90
IsConsumableSpell 004EEE90
SpellHasRange 004EEF90
IsSpellInRange 004EF100
UpdateSpells 004EB7A0
HasPetSpells 004EB7C0
GetNumShapeshiftForms 004E9CE0
GetShapeshiftForm 004EB8A0
CancelShapeshiftForm 004EB8F0
GetShapeshiftFormInfo 004EB920
CastShapeshiftForm 004E9D20
GetShapeshiftFormCooldown 004E9DB0
CastSpellByName 004ED7B0
CastSpellByID 004EBAF0
GetNumCompanions 004E9ED0
GetCompanionInfo 004EBD50
GetCompanionCooldown 004EBF20
PickupCompanion 004E9F40
CallCompanion 004EC070
DismissCompanion 004EC140
GetKnownSlotFromHighestRankSlot 004E9370
IsSpellKnown 004E9FD0
FindSpellBookSlotByID 004E93E0
GetInventorySlotInfo 0056DBD0
GetInventoryItemsForSlot 0056F430
GetInventoryItemTexture 0056FA20
GetInventoryItemBroken 0056FBE0
GetInventoryItemCount 0056FCA0
GetInventoryItemQuality 0056FEA0
GetInventoryItemCooldown 0056DCD0
GetInventoryItemDurability 0056FFD0
GetInventoryItemLink 005700D0
GetInventoryItemID 00570240
GetInventoryItemGems 00570350
KeyRingButtonIDToInvSlotID 0056D540
PickupInventoryItem 00570450
UseInventoryItem 00570490
SocketInventoryItem 00570500
IsInventoryItemLocked 00570540
PutItemInBag 005705E0
PutItemInBackpack 00570650
PickupBagFromSlot 005706A0
CursorCanGoInSlot 005706E0
ShowInventorySellCursor 00570790
SetInventoryPortraitTexture 00570810
GetGuildInfo 00570950
GetInventoryAlertStatus 0056DE10
UpdateInventoryAlertStatus 00570A60
OffhandHasWeapon 00570A70
HasInspectHonorData 0056D5C0
RequestInspectHonorData 00570AF0
GetInspectHonorData 0056D600
GetInspectArenaTeamData 0056DEA0
ClearInspectPlayer 0056D6D0
GetWeaponEnchantInfo 00570B00
HasWandEquipped 00570CF0
SetLootPortrait 0050E810
GetNumLootItems 0050DED0
GetLootSlotInfo 0050DF00
GetLootSlotLink 0050E060
LootSlotIsItem 0050E0E0
LootSlotIsCoin 0050E1A0
LootSlot 0050EDF0
ConfirmLootSlot 0050EE60
CloseLoot 0050E240
IsFishingLoot 0050E270
GetMasterLootCandidate 0050E2B0
GiveMasterLoot 0050EED0
GetLootRollItemInfo 0050E360
GetLootRollItemLink 0050E510
GetLootRollTimeLeft 0050E5D0
RollOnLoot 0050E670
ConfirmLootRoll 0050E6E0
ItemTextGetItem 0050F420
ItemTextGetCreator 0050FC00
ItemTextGetMaterial 0050F470
ItemTextGetPage 0050F330
ItemTextGetText 0050F370
ItemTextHasNextPage 0050F550
ItemTextPrevPage 0050F8E0
ItemTextNextPage 0050F920
CloseItemText 0050FBB0
GetGossipText 00510080
GetNumGossipOptions 005100A0
GetNumGossipAvailableQuests 005100E0
GetNumGossipActiveQuests 00510120
GetGossipOptions 00510160
GetGossipAvailableQuests 00510A80
GetGossipActiveQuests 00510B20
SelectGossipOption 00510BC0
SelectGossipAvailableQuest 00510C30
SelectGossipActiveQuest 00510CA0
CloseGossip 005101C0
CloseQuest 00512620
GetTitleText 005113F0
GetGreetingText 00511410
GetQuestText 00511430
GetObjectiveText 00511450
GetProgressText 00511470
GetRewardText 00511490
GetNumAvailableQuests 005114B0
GetNumActiveQuests 005114E0
GetAvailableTitle 00511510
GetActiveTitle 005115B0
GetAvailableLevel 00511650
GetActiveLevel 005116F0
IsAvailableQuestTrivial 00512640
IsActiveQuestTrivial 005126F0
SelectAvailableQuest 005127A0
SelectActiveQuest 00512810
AcceptQuest 00512880
DeclineQuest 00512890
IsQuestCompletable 005128A0
CompleteQuest 005128E0
GetQuestReward 005128F0
GetRewardMoney 00511790
GetRewardHonor 005117C0
GetRewardSpell 00512940
GetQuestMoneyToGet 00511810
GetNumQuestRewards 00511840
GetNumQuestChoices 005118A0
GetNumQuestItems 00511900
GetQuestItemInfo 00512C50
GetQuestItemLink 00511960
GetQuestSpellLink 00512D80
QuestChooseRewardError 00511A50
ConfirmAcceptQuest 00511D50
GetQuestBackgroundMaterial 00511DD0
GetSuggestedGroupNum 00511A60
```

----------


## Apoc

Part 2



```
QuestFlagsPVP 00511A90
GetDailyQuestsCompleted 00512E00
GetMaxDailyQuests 00511AE0
GetRewardTitle 00512AE0
GetRewardTalents 005117F0
GetNumQuestLogEntries 005660C0
GetQuestLogTitle 00569080
SelectQuestLogEntry 00567180
GetQuestLogSelection 00566150
SetAbandonQuest 00566180
GetAbandonQuestName 00566190
GetAbandonQuestItems 005692D0
AbandonQuest 005695D0
IsUnitOnQuest 005695E0
GetQuestLogQuestText 005671D0
GetNumQuestLeaderBoards 00569710
GetQuestLogLeaderBoard 0056B320
GetQuestLogTimeLeft 005697D0
IsCurrentQuestFailed 005698A0
GetNumQuestLogRewards 00566200
GetNumQuestLogChoices 00566280
GetQuestLogRewardInfo 00569940
GetQuestLogChoiceInfo 00569B10
GetQuestLogItemLink 00566300
GetQuestLogSpellLink 00569CF0
GetQuestLogRewardMoney 00569DA0
GetQuestLogRewardHonor 00566450
GetQuestLogRewardSpell 00569FF0
GetQuestLogRequiredMoney 00566510
GetQuestLogPushable 00566590
QuestLogPushQuest 0056A1B0
GetQuestTimers 0056B490
GetQuestIndexForTimer 0056A290
CollapseQuestHeader 0056A3E0
ExpandQuestHeader 0056A430
GetQuestGreenRange 0056A480
GetNumQuestWatches 00566640
IsQuestWatched 00566680
AddQuestWatch 005672B0
RemoveQuestWatch 00566760
GetQuestIndexForWatch 005667E0
GetQuestLogGroupNum 005668D0
GetQuestResetTime 0056CD50
GetQuestLink 0056A4B0
GetQuestLogRewardTitle 00569E60
GetQuestLogRewardTalents 005664B0
GetQuestLogSpecialItemInfo 0056A5B0
GetQuestLogSpecialItemCooldown 0056A6B0
IsQuestLogSpecialItemInRange 0056A7A0
UseQuestLogSpecialItem 0056A920
QuestMapUpdateAllQuests 0056CDB0
QuestMapGetNumQuestsForPOI 00567370
QuestMapGetQuestInfo 0056A9A0
QuestMapGetPOIInfo 005673E0
QuestMapUpdateMouseOverPOI 0056CE50
QuestMapGetMouseOverInfoByIndex 00567490
QuestMapGetMouseOverPOIInfo 0056AAF0
GetQuestSortIndex 00566900
GetQuestWorldMapAreaID 0056ABD0
SetTaxiMap 005134F0
NumTaxiNodes 00513030
TaxiNodeName 00513070
TaxiNodePosition 00513540
TaxiNodeCost 00513AF0
TakeTaxiNode 00513B90
CloseTaxiMap 00513110
TaxiNodeGetType 00513600
TaxiNodeSetCurrent 00514250
TaxiGetSrcX 00513670
TaxiGetSrcY 00513710
TaxiGetDestX 005137B0
TaxiGetDestY 00513850
GetNumRoutes 00513120
OpenTrainer 00516EC0
CloseTrainer 005161F0
GetNumTrainerServices 00515B60
GetTrainerServiceInfo 00516F10
SelectTrainerService 00516220
IsTradeskillTrainer 00515BA0
GetTrainerSelectionIndex 005162B0
GetTrainerGreetingText 00515BE0
GetTrainerServiceIcon 00516FD0
GetTrainerServiceSkillLine 00517170
GetTrainerServiceCost 00516300
GetTrainerServiceLevelReq 005163B0
GetTrainerServiceSkillReq 005172F0
GetTrainerServiceNumAbilityReq 00516430
GetTrainerServiceAbilityReq 00517460
GetTrainerServiceStepReq 00517650
GetTrainerServiceDescription 00517850
IsTrainerServiceSkillStep 005179E0
GetTrainerServiceStepIncrease 00517AC0
BuyTrainerService 00517CE0
SetTrainerServiceTypeFilter 00517D40
SetTrainerSkillLineFilter 00517E90
GetTrainerServiceTypeFilter 00515C60
GetTrainerSkillLineFilter 00515D00
GetTrainerSkillLines 005164D0
CollapseTrainerSkillLine 00517FD0
ExpandTrainerSkillLine 00518070
GetTrainerServiceItemLink 00518110
CloseTradeSkill 00561930
GetNumTradeSkills 005611C0
GetTradeSkillInfo 00562320
SelectTradeSkill 00561980
GetTradeSkillSelectionIndex 005619F0
GetTradeSkillCooldown 00561A20
GetTradeSkillIcon 005625D0
GetTradeSkillNumMade 00562760
GetTradeSkillLine 00562890
GetTradeSkillItemLink 00562AF0
SetTradeSkillItemNameFilter 005640E0
GetTradeSkillItemNameFilter 005611F0
SetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter 00564100
GetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter 00561210
GetTradeSkillNumReagents 00562C20
GetTradeSkillReagentInfo 00565460
GetTradeSkillReagentItemLink 00562D40
GetTradeSkillTools 00565680
GetTradeSkillDescription 00562E90
GetTradeSkillSubClasses 00561AF0
GetTradeSkillInvSlots 00562F90
SetTradeSkillSubClassFilter 00564160
GetTradeSkillSubClassFilter 00561250
SetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter 005642A0
GetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter 00563010
TradeSkillOnlyShowMakeable 00564450
TradeSkillOnlyShowSkillUps 00564490
CollapseTradeSkillSubClass 005644D0
ExpandTradeSkillSubClass 00564570
GetFirstTradeSkill 00561BF0
GetTradeskillRepeatCount 00561310
DoTradeSkill 00561C80
GetTradeSkillRecipeLink 005629A0
StopTradeSkillRepeat 00561360
GetTradeSkillListLink 00563130
IsTradeSkillLinked 00561390
CloseMerchant 0050A180
GetMerchantNumItems 00509C80
GetMerchantItemInfo 0050A8C0
GetMerchantItemCostInfo 0050A190
GetMerchantItemCostItem 0050A2D0
GetBuybackItemInfo 0050AB20
GetBuybackItemLink 0050AD70
GetMerchantItemLink 00509CB0
GetMerchantItemMaxStack 00509D80
PickupMerchantItem 0050AE50
BuyMerchantItem 0050AF70
BuybackItem 0050B070
CanMerchantRepair 0050A4A0
ShowMerchantSellCursor 0050B180
ShowBuybackSellCursor 0050B2F0
ShowRepairCursor 0050A510
HideRepairCursor 00509E40
InRepairMode 00509E60
GetRepairAllCost 0050B3F0
RepairAllItems 0050B6F0
GetNumBuybackItems 00509EA0
CloseTrade 0050D2E0
ClickTradeButton 0050D370
ClickTargetTradeButton 0050C650
GetTradeTargetItemInfo 0050D5F0
GetTradeTargetItemLink 0050C220
GetTradePlayerItemInfo 0050D840
GetTradePlayerItemLink 0050C6D0
AcceptTrade 0050C310
CancelTradeAccept 0050C360
GetPlayerTradeMoney 0050C3B0
GetTargetTradeMoney 0050C400
PickupTradeMoney 0050C440
AddTradeMoney 0050C760
SetTradeMoney 0050C4A0
ContainerIDToInventoryID 0055E490
GetContainerNumSlots 0055EFC0
GetContainerItemInfo 0055F5B0
GetContainerItemID 0055F820
GetContainerItemLink 0055F790
GetContainerItemCooldown 0055F8B0
PickupContainerItem 0055FB10
SplitContainerItem 00560010
UseContainerItem 00560170
SocketContainerItem 00560590
ShowContainerSellCursor 00560650
SetBagPortraitTexture 0055E6B0
GetBagName 005606F0
GetContainerItemDurability 0055FA10
GetContainerNumFreeSlots 0055F0B0
GetContainerFreeSlots 0055F340
GetContainerItemPurchaseInfo 00560800
GetContainerItemPurchaseItem 00560970
ContainerRefundItemPurchase 00560B30
GetMaxArenaCurrency 0055E520
GetContainerItemGems 00560C20
BankButtonIDToInvSlotID 00500FA0
GetNumBankSlots 00501110
GetBankSlotCost 00501190
PurchaseSlot 00501220
CloseBankFrame 00501020
GetNumFriends 0062E6B0
GetFriendInfo 0062E710
SetSelectedFriend 0062E9B0
GetSelectedFriend 0062EA60
AddOrRemoveFriend 00631FA0
AddFriend 00630FB0
RemoveFriend 00632000
ShowFriends 0062EAA0
SetFriendNotes 006320C0
GetNumIgnores 0062EB10
GetIgnoreName 0062EBD0
SetSelectedIgnore 0062EE50
GetSelectedIgnore 0062EFB0
AddOrDelIgnore 00631060
AddIgnore 006310C0
DelIgnore 006321A0
GetNumMutes 0062EB70
GetMuteName 0062ED10
SetSelectedMute 0062EF00
GetSelectedMute 0062EFF0
AddOrDelMute 00631090
AddMute 006310F0
DelMute 006321D0
IsIgnored 00631120
IsMuted 006311B0
IsIgnoredOrMuted 00631240
SendWho 00631010
GetNumWhoResults 0062DAE0
GetWhoInfo 0062F030
SetWhoToUI 0062DB40
SortWho 0062F440
PetHasActionBar 0055AD00
GetPetActionInfo 0055C3C0
GetPetActionCooldown 0055C770
GetPetActionsUsable 0055C8B0
GetPetActionSlotUsable 0055C8F0
IsPetAttackActive 0055A750
PickupPetAction 0055DB00
TogglePetAutocast 0055DC30
CastPetAction 0055DCF0
PetPassiveMode 0055C9B0
PetDefensiveMode 0055C9E0
PetAggressiveMode 0055CA10
PetWait 0055CA40
PetFollow 0055CA70
PetAttack 0055CAA0
PetStopAttack 0055CB30
PetAbandon 0055CB40
PetDismiss 0055CB50
PetRename 0055CB60
PetCanBeAbandoned 0055AD60
PetCanBeDismissed 0055AE00
PetCanBeRenamed 0055AEA0
GetPetTimeRemaining 0055A770
HasPetUI 0055AF40
GetPetExperience 0055B000
GetPetHappiness 0055B0E0
GetPetFoodTypes 0055B1B0
GetPetIcon 0055B2C0
GetPetTalentTree 0055B360
GetPossessInfo 0055CD10
GetMapContinents 004CD3F0
GetMapZones 004CD460
SetMapZoom 004CF280
ZoomOut 004CF330
SetDungeonMapLevel 004D03B0
GetNumDungeonMapLevels 004CEB60
DungeonUsesTerrainMap 004CD510
SetMapToCurrentZone 004D0440
GetMapInfo 004CD570
GetCurrentMapContinent 004CD610
GetCurrentMapAreaID 004CD6E0
GetCurrentMapZone 004CD750
GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel 004CD890
SetMapByID 004CF4F0
IsZoomOutAvailable 004CD920
ProcessMapClick 004CF720
UpdateMapHighlight 004CD9E0
GetPlayerMapPosition 004CE150
GetCorpseMapPosition 004CE220
GetDeathReleasePosition 004CE290
GetNumMapLandmarks 004CB9A0
GetMapLandmarkInfo 004CE300
GetNumMapOverlays 004CB9E0
GetMapOverlayInfo 004CE550
CreateWorldMapArrowFrame 004CE730
InitWorldMapPing 004CE8C0
CreateMiniWorldMapArrowFrame 004CE7F0
UpdateWorldMapArrowFrames 004CE8B0
PositionWorldMapArrowFrame 004CBA20
PositionMiniWorldMapArrowFrame 004CBC40
ShowWorldMapArrowFrame 004CBE60
ShowMiniWorldMapArrowFrame 004CBEC0
ClickLandmark 004CF790
GetNumMapDebugObjects 0058D1E0
GetMapDebugObjectInfo 00572DC0
TeleportToDebugObject 00572DC0
HasDebugZoneMap 00572DC0
GetDebugZoneMap 00572DC0
GetWintergraspWaitTime 004CBF20
CanQueueForWintergrasp 004CBF80
GetNumFactions 00558020
GetFactionInfo 00558DD0
GetWatchedFactionInfo 005591C0
SetWatchedFactionIndex 005593A0
FactionToggleAtWar 00559310
CollapseFactionHeader 00559EA0
CollapseAllFactionHeaders 00559EF0
SetFactionInactive 00559D80
SetFactionActive 00559E10
IsFactionInactive 00558770
ExpandFactionHeader 00559F30
ExpandAllFactionHeaders 00559F10
SetSelectedFaction 005587E0
GetSelectedFaction 00558850
CloseTabardCreation 0051AD50
GetTabardCreationCost 0051ABF0
CloseGuildRegistrar 0051BD60
GetGuildCharterCost 0051BDA0
BuyGuildCharter 0051BF90
TurnInGuildCharter 0051C020
GetTabardInfo 0051C050
StartDuel 00557A60
AcceptDuel 00557EB0
CancelDuel 00557EC0
TutorialsEnabled 004CB300
FlagTutorial 004CB5F0
ClearTutorials 004CB8D0
ResetTutorials 004CB340
ClosePetition 00557130
GetPetitionInfo 00556DF0
GetNumPetitionNames 00556BD0
GetPetitionNameInfo 00556F40
CanSignPetition 00557150
SignPetition 00557250
OfferPetition 00557330
RenamePetition 00557560
GetNumSkillLines 005552C0
GetSkillLineInfo 00555F30
AbandonSkill 005563D0
CollapseSkillHeader 005564B0
ExpandSkillHeader 00556510
AddSkillUp 00556570
RemoveSkillUp 005565E0
GetAdjustedSkillPoints 00556650
AcceptSkillUps 005566E0
CancelSkillUps 00555930
BuySkillTier 00556800
SetSelectedSkill 00555970
GetSelectedSkill 00555A00
GetNumGuildMembers 005521D0
GetGuildRosterMOTD 00552230
GetGuildRosterInfo 00554AD0
GetGuildRosterLastOnline 00552A80
GuildRosterSetPublicNote 00553790
GuildRosterSetOfficerNote 005538B0
SetGuildRosterSelection 00552BD0
GetGuildRosterSelection 00552C60
CanGuildPromote 005539D0
CanGuildDemote 00553A60
CanGuildInvite 00553AF0
CanGuildRemove 00553B80
CanEditMOTD 00553C10
CanEditPublicNote 00553CA0
CanEditOfficerNote 00553D30
CanViewOfficerNote 00553DC0
CanEditGuildInfo 00553E50
CanGuildBankRepair 00553EE0
CanEditGuildTabInfo 00553F70
CanEditGuildEvent 00554040
SortGuildRoster 00552C90
SetGuildRosterShowOffline 00552250
GetGuildRosterShowOffline 00552280
GuildControlGetNumRanks 005522C0
GuildControlGetRankName 00554DA0
GuildControlSetRank 00552300
GuildControlGetRankFlags 005540C0
GuildControlSetRankFlag 00552350
GuildControlSaveRank 00554150
GuildControlAddRank 00554310
GuildControlDelRank 005543D0
SetGuildBankTabPermissions 00552E00
GetGuildBankTabPermissions 00552EF0
SetGuildBankWithdrawLimit 00553030
GetGuildBankWithdrawLimit 00553090
SetGuildBankTabWithdraw 005530F0
CloseGuildRoster 00572DC0
GuildRoster 00554450
GetGuildInfoText 005523D0
SetGuildInfoText 00554460
SaveGuildRoster 00554540
QueryGuildEventLog 00554550
GetNumGuildEvents 005523F0
GetGuildEventInfo 00554EA0
CloseMail 004F5AC0
ClearSendMail 004F1700
ClickSendMailItemButton 004F44B0
SetSendMailMoney 004F4790
GetSendMailMoney 004F1710
SetSendMailCOD 004F1750
GetSendMailCOD 004F17D0
GetNumStationeries 004F5B30
GetStationeryInfo 004F2080
SelectStationery 004F21E0
GetSelectedStationeryTexture 004F2270
GetNumPackages 004F22E0
GetPackageInfo 004F2310
SelectPackage 004F2410
GetSendMailItem 004F4820
GetSendMailItemLink 004F24A0
GetSendMailPrice 004F5B80
SendMail 004F49E0
CheckInbox 004F2540
GetInboxNumItems 004F1810
GetInboxHeaderInfo 004F2620
GetInboxText 004F4CE0
GetInboxInvoiceInfo 004F2AB0
GetInboxItem 004F5020
GetInboxItemLink 004F2DB0
TakeInboxMoney 004F2F00
TakeInboxItem 004F5270
TakeInboxTextItem 004F3000
ReturnInboxItem 004F3120
DeleteInboxItem 004F3260
InboxItemCanDelete 004F33A0
HasNewMail 004F3460
ComplainInboxItem 004F5400
CanComplainInboxItem 004F5470
GetLatestThreeSenders 004F34B0
SetSendMailShowing 004F16B0
AutoLootMailItem 004F5500
GetNumBattlefields 004D3F70
GetBattlefieldInfo 004D5C90
GetBattlefieldInstanceInfo 004D5DE0
IsBattlefieldArena 004D3FB0
IsActiveBattlefieldArena 004D2280
JoinBattlefield 004D5E80
SetSelectedBattlefield 004D4010
GetSelectedBattlefield 004D40A0
AcceptBattlefieldPort 004D5F00
GetBattlefieldStatus 004D4100
GetBattlefieldPortExpiration 004D2340
GetBattlefieldInstanceExpiration 004D2400
GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime 004D2490
GetBattlefieldEstimatedWaitTime 004D24F0
GetBattlefieldTimeWaited 004D2590
CloseBattlefield 004D2300
ShowBattlefieldList 004D6160
RequestBattlefieldScoreData 004D6290
GetNumBattlefieldScores 004D2640
GetBattlefieldScore 004D4350
GetBattlefieldWinner 004D2680
SetBattlefieldScoreFaction 004D45E0
LeaveBattlefield 004D4710
GetNumBattlefieldStats 004D26E0
GetBattlefieldStatInfo 004D4630
GetBattlefieldStatData 004D2720
RequestBattlefieldPositions 004D62A0
GetNumBattlefieldPositions 004D2800
GetBattlefieldPosition 004D47B0
GetNumBattlefieldFlagPositions 004D28A0
GetBattlefieldFlagPosition 004D62B0
GetNumBattlefieldVehicles 004D2900
GetBattlefieldVehicleInfo 004D49A0
CanJoinBattlefieldAsGroup 004D4B70
GetBattlefieldMapIconScale 004D4BD0
GetBattlefieldTeamInfo 004D2940
GetBattlefieldArenaFaction 004D2A40
SortBattlefieldScoreData 004D63E0
HearthAndResurrectFromArea 004D4C30
CanHearthAndResurrectFromArea 004D4CA0
GetNumBattlegroundTypes 004D4D00
GetBattlegroundInfo 004D65F0
RequestBattlegroundInstanceInfo 004D6710
GetNumArenaOpponents 004D2A80
BattlefieldMgrEntryInviteResponse 004D6830
BattlefieldMgrQueueRequest 004D6870
BattlefieldMgrQueueInviteResponse 004D6890
BattlefieldMgrExitRequest 004D68D0
GetWorldPVPQueueStatus 004D4D30
GetNumTalentTabs 0054DD20
GetTalentTabInfo 0054E1B0
GetNumTalents 0054DDA0
GetTalentInfo 0054F7E0
GetTalentLink 0054FCC0
GetTalentPrereqs 0054FEB0
LearnTalent 005500C0
GetUnspentTalentPoints 0054E370
GetNumTalentGroups 0054DE50
GetActiveTalentGroup 0054D870
SetActiveTalentGroup 0054DED0
GetPreviewTalentPointsSpent 0054E410
GetGroupPreviewTalentPointsSpent 0054E480
AddPreviewTalentPoints 00551630
ResetPreviewTalentPoints 0054F110
ResetGroupPreviewTalentPoints 0054F1E0
LearnPreviewTalents 0054E9F0
CloseAuctionHouse 005212F0
GetAuctionHouseDepositRate 0051D670
CalculateAuctionDeposit 0051E5E0
ClickAuctionSellItemButton 0051E730
GetAuctionSellItemInfo 0051E970
StartAuction 0051EB50
QueryAuctionItems 0051EDB0
GetOwnerAuctionItems 0051F260
GetBidderAuctionItems 0051F2B0
GetNumAuctionItems 0051D6D0
GetAuctionItemInfo 0051F350
GetAuctionItemLink 0051D800
GetAuctionItemTimeLeft 00521300
PlaceAuctionBid 0051F7B0
GetAuctionItemClasses 0051D950
GetAuctionItemSubClasses 0051D9B0
GetAuctionInvTypes 0051DAC0
CanSendAuctionQuery 0051DC70
SortAuctionItems 0051FA70
SetSelectedAuctionItem 0051DD60
GetSelectedAuctionItem 0051DE50
IsAuctionSortReversed 0051C840
CancelAuction 0051FB60
CanCancelAuction 0051DF20
GetAuctionSort 0051C9F0
SortAuctionClearSort 0051CB20
SortAuctionSetSort 0051CBC0
SortAuctionApplySort 0051DFE0
ClosePetStables 00522E70
StablePet 00522EE0
UnstablePet 00522FE0
BuyStableSlot 005230F0
GetNumStablePets 00522480
GetNumStableSlots 005224C0
GetStablePetInfo 00522850
GetNextStableSlotCost 005229F0
ClickStablePet 005231C0
PickupStablePet 00522500
GetSelectedStablePet 00522580
SetPetStablePaperdoll 00522A50
GetStablePetFoodTypes 00522BC0
IsAtStableMaster 005225B0
GetNumRaidMembers 004F9460
GetRealNumRaidMembers 004F94A0
GetRaidRosterInfo 004F9F20
SetRaidRosterSelection 004F94E0
GetRaidRosterSelection 004F9570
IsRaidLeader 004FA270
IsRealRaidLeader 004FA2C0
IsRaidOfficer 004FA310
SetRaidSubgroup 004FA940
SwapRaidSubgroup 004FAA80
ConvertToRaid 004FAC00
PromoteToLeader 004FAC90
PromoteToAssistant 004FAD70
DemoteAssistant 004FAE50
SetRaidTarget 004FAF30
GetRaidTargetIndex 004F93D0
DoReadyCheck 004FB110
ConfirmReadyCheck 004FB140
CheckReadyCheckTime 004FB290
GetReadyCheckTimeLeft 004F95A0
GetReadyCheckStatus 004FA360
GetNumWorldStateUI 004D0F10
GetWorldStateUIInfo 004D1530
GetMinigameType 0054D580
MakeMinigameMove 0054D5D0
GetMinigameState 0054D670
KBSetup_BeginLoading 004D9C60
KBSetup_IsLoaded 004D9CA0
KBSetup_GetLanguageCount 004D9CD0
KBSetup_GetLanguageData 004D9D10
KBSetup_GetCategoryCount 004D9E00
KBSetup_GetCategoryData 004D9E40
KBSetup_GetSubCategoryCount 004DA8E0
KBSetup_GetSubCategoryData 004DA980
KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderCount 004D9F30
KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderData 004D9F70
KBSetup_GetTotalArticleCount 004DA080
KBQuery_BeginLoading 004DAAC0
KBQuery_IsLoaded 004DA0D0
KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderCount 004DA100
KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderData 004DA140
KBQuery_GetTotalArticleCount 004DA250
KBArticle_BeginLoading 004DA2A0
KBArticle_IsLoaded 004DA2E0
KBArticle_GetData 004DA310
KBSystem_GetMOTD 004DA4F0
KBSystem_GetServerStatus 004DA510
KBSystem_GetServerNotice 004DA530
CloseSocketInfo 0054CA50
GetSocketItemInfo 0054CA60
GetNumSockets 0054CB80
GetExistingSocketInfo 0054D1E0
GetExistingSocketLink 0054D3C0
GetNewSocketInfo 0054CBF0
GetNewSocketLink 0054CDA0
ClickSocketButton 0054CE50
AcceptSockets 0054D4E0
GetSocketTypes 0054C5E0
GetSocketItemRefundable 0054D4F0
GetSocketItemBoundTradeable 0054CF30
ClosePetitionVendor 00523A50
GetNumPetitionItems 00523490
GetPetitionItemInfo 005234D0
BuyPetition 00523A90
ClickPetitionButton 00523720
TurnInPetition 00523B60
TurnInArenaPetition 00523C30
HasFilledPetition 00523D80
GetArenaTeam 00524D80
GetNumArenaTeamMembers 00523E50
GetArenaTeamRosterInfo 005244E0
GetArenaTeamGdfInfo 00524780
SetArenaTeamRosterSelection 00524890
GetArenaTeamRosterSelection 00524930
SortArenaTeamRoster 005249B0
SetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline 00524B00
GetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline 00523F20
CloseArenaTeamRoster 00572DC0
ArenaTeamRoster 00525210
GetCurrentArenaSeason 00523F60
GetPreviousArenaSeason 00523F90
GetLookingForGroup 00546560
SetLookingForGroup 005478C0
SetLookingForMore 00547A60
ClearLookingForGroup 00547B40
ClearLookingForMore 00547B50
SetLFMType 00547B60
SetLFGComment 00547BC0
LFGQuery 0054C020
CanSendLFGQuery 0054AD80
GetNumLFGResults 0054AE50
GetLFGResults 0054AFA0
GetLFGPartyResults 0054B390
GetLFGTypes 005460E0
GetLFGTypeEntries 005466D0
SetLFGAutojoin 00546860
ClearLFGAutojoin 005469F0
SetLFMAutofill 00547C00
ClearLFMAutofill 00546A70
AcceptLFGMatch 00546B10
DeclineLFGMatch 00546B80
CancelPendingLFG 00546BF0
IsInLFGQueue 005461A0
GetLFGStatusText 00546C60
SortLFG 0054B670
SetLFGRoles 005468E0
GetLFGRoles 00546120
VoiceEnumerateOutputDevices 00791C10
VoiceEnumerateCaptureDevices 00791CD0
VoiceSelectOutputDevice 00791D80
VoiceSelectCaptureDevice 00791ED0
VoiceGetCurrentOutputDevice 00792020
VoiceGetCurrentCaptureDevice 00792070
GetVoiceStatus 00792960
GetNumVoiceSessions 007920C0
GetVoiceSessionInfo 00792140
GetVoiceCurrentSessionID 00792280
SetActiveVoiceChannelBySessionID 00792310
GetNumVoiceSessionMembersBySessionID 00792400
GetVoiceSessionMemberInfoBySessionID 00795910
VoiceIsDisabledByClient 007932C0
UnitIsTalking 00795AD0
CalendarGetMonthNames 0053A0D0
CalendarGetWeekdayNames 0053A110
CalendarGetDate 0053A150
CalendarGetMinDate 0053A1E0
CalendarGetMaxDate 0053A290
CalendarGetMinHistoryDate 0053A340
CalendarGetMaxCreateDate 0053A400
CalendarGetMonth 0053B9B0
CalendarGetAbsMonth 0053BA80
CalendarSetMonth 0053E7A0
CalendarSetAbsMonth 00545A50
CalendarGetNumDayEvents 0053BBB0
CalendarGetDayEvent 005429A0
CalendarGetDayEventSequenceInfo 0053BC60
CalendarGetFirstPendingInvite 0053BDD0
CalendarOpenEvent 0053BE70
CalendarGetEventIndex 0053BF40
CalendarCloseEvent 0053A490
CalendarGetEventInfo 0053F1F0
CalendarGetHolidayInfo 00542DC0
CalendarGetRaidInfo 0053BFC0
CalendarGetNumPendingInvites 00541160
CalendarEventGetNumInvites 0053A4C0
CalendarEventGetInvite 0053C1E0
CalendarEventGetInviteResponseTime 0053C3D0
CalendarAddEvent 0053E810
CalendarNewEvent 0053E840
CalendarMassInviteGuild 0053E850
CalendarMassInviteArenaTeam 0053EA00
CalendarNewGuildAnnouncement 0053E920
CalendarNewGuildEvent 0053E930
CalendarDefaultGuildFilter 0053E940
CalendarUpdateEvent 0053EA70
CalendarRemoveEvent 0053C550
CalendarEventSelectInvite 0053AB00
CalendarEventGetSelectedInvite 0053D870
CalendarContextSelectEvent 0053C560
CalendarContextDeselectEvent 0053A500
CalendarContextGetEventIndex 0053C630
CalendarContextInviteIsPending 0053C6B0
CalendarContextInviteModeratorStatus 0053C7A0
CalendarContextInviteStatus 0053C8C0
CalendarContextInviteType 0053C9D0
CalendarContextInviteAvailable 0053CB00
CalendarContextInviteDecline 0053CBF0
CalendarContextInviteRemove 0053EAD0
CalendarContextEventSignUp 0053EBC0
CalendarContextEventRemove 0053ECB0
CalendarContextEventCopy 0053EDD0
CalendarContextEventPaste 0053EEF0
CalendarContextEventClipboard 0053A530
CalendarContextEventCanComplain 0053EF80
CalendarContextEventComplain 0053F090
CalendarContextEventCanEdit 0053CCE0
CalendarContextEventGetCalendarType 0053CDF0
CalendarEventInvite 0053EAA0
CalendarEventRemoveInvite 0053CEF0
CalendarEventAvailable 0053CF60
CalendarEventDecline 0053CFA0
CalendarEventSignUp 0053F170
CalendarEventSortInvites 0053A560
CalendarEventGetInviteSortCriterion 0053A660
CalendarEventGetStatusOptions 0053A6F0
CalendarEventSetStatus 0053A750
CalendarEventSetModerator 0053A7F0
CalendarEventClearModerator 0053A860
CalendarEventCanModerate 0053A900
CalendarEventIsModerator 0053A8D0
CalendarEventGetTypes 0053A990
CalendarEventGetRepeatOptions 0053A9E0
CalendarEventSetTitle 0053CFE0
CalendarEventSetDescription 0053D050
CalendarEventSetType 0053D0C0
CalendarEventSetRepeatOption 0053D150
CalendarEventSetSize 0053D1E0
CalendarEventSetDate 0053D270
CalendarEventSetTime 0053D370
CalendarEventSetLockoutDate 0053D420
CalendarEventSetLockoutTime 0053D520
CalendarEventSetTextureID 0053D5D0
CalendarEventSetLocked 0053D640
CalendarEventClearLocked 0053D680
CalendarEventSetAutoApprove 0053D6C0
CalendarEventClearAutoApprove 0053D700
CalendarEventGetTextures 0053D740
CalendarEventHasPendingInvite 0053F6E0
CalendarEventHaveSettingsChanged 0053AA30
CalendarEventCanEdit 0053AA70
CalendarEventGetCalendarType 0053AAC0
CalendarCanSendInvite 0053AB50
CalendarCanAddEvent 0053ABC0
CalendarIsActionPending 0053AC30
OpenCalendar 0053F180
CommentatorSetMode 004E6700
CommentatorToggleMode 004E67E0
CommentatorGetMode 004E6890
CommentatorSetMapAndInstanceIndex 004E74A0
CommentatorSetPlayerIndex 004E75F0
CommentatorUpdatePlayerInfo 004E68F0
CommentatorUpdateMapInfo 004E6990
CommentatorGetNumMaps 004E5D90
CommentatorGetMapInfo 004E6A30
CommentatorGetInstanceInfo 004E6B70
CommentatorEnterInstance 004E6D30
CommentatorExitInstance 004E6E00
CommentatorGetNumPlayers 004E6E70
CommentatorGetPlayerInfo 004E6F60
CommentatorFollowPlayer 004E71A0
CommentatorLookatPlayer 004E7320
CommentatorZoomIn 004E5DD0
CommentatorZoomOut 004E5E70
CommentatorSetCamera 004E7740
CommentatorGetCamera 004E78F0
CommentatorGetCurrentMapID 004E79D0
CommentatorStartInstance 004E7A60
CommentatorAddPlayer 004E7C90
CommentatorRemovePlayer 004E7EB0
CommentatorSetBattlemaster 004E8060
CommentatorSetMoveSpeed 004E8140
CommentatorSetCameraCollision 004E81C0
CommentatorSetTargetHeightOffset 004E8260
GetBarberShopStyleInfo 00537FA0
SetNextBarberShopStyle 00539520
GetBarberShopTotalCost 005384B0
ApplyBarberShopStyle 00538640
CancelBarberShop 005384D0
GetHairCustomization 00538100
GetFacialHairCustomization 00538120
BarberShopReset 00539050
CanAlterSkin 00537C80
PlayDance 004FC790
QueryGuildBankTab 005271E0
SetCurrentGuildBankTab 005258E0
GetCurrentGuildBankTab 00525930
GetGuildBankItemInfo 005274A0
SetGuildBankTabInfo 00527EA0
GetGuildBankItemLink 00526240
PickupGuildBankItem 005276A0
AutoStoreGuildBankItem 00527890
SplitGuildBankItem 00527AA0
GetNumGuildBankTabs 005259F0
GetGuildBankTabInfo 00527C90
GetGuildBankTabCost 00527FC0
BuyGuildBankTab 00527230
DepositGuildBankMoney 00527320
WithdrawGuildBankMoney 00527390
CanWithdrawGuildBankMoney 00527400
PickupGuildBankMoney 00525850
GetGuildBankMoney 00525960
GetGuildBankWithdrawMoney 005259C0
CloseGuildBankFrame 00525A20
GetGuildTabardFileNames 00528040
QueryGuildBankLog 005281F0
GetNumGuildBankTransactions 00525A40
GetGuildBankTransaction 00528260
GetNumGuildBankMoneyTransactions 00525AD0
GetGuildBankMoneyTransaction 00526360
QueryGuildBankText 005285B0
GetGuildBankText 00525B00
SetGuildBankText 00528620
GetNumGlyphSockets 00529400
GetGlyphSocketInfo 00537650
GlyphMatchesSocket 00537800
PlaceGlyphInSocket 00537990
RemoveGlyphFromSocket 00537A50
GetGlyphLink 00537B30
GetCategoryList 00531CD0
GetStatisticsCategoryList 00531DF0
GetCategoryInfo 00531F00
GetCategoryNumAchievements 00534000
GetComparisonCategoryNumAchievements 00534250
GetAchievementInfo 005346E0
GetAchievementNumRewards 005322B0
GetAchievementReward 00532340
GetAchievementNumCriteria 00535960
GetAchievementCriteriaInfo 00535CE0
SetAchievementComparisonUnit 005323F0
ClearAchievementComparisonUnit 00534E80
GetAchievementComparisonInfo 00534E90
GetPreviousAchievement 00531FD0
GetNextAchievement 00534610
GetAchievementCategory 00532220
GetAchievementLink 00536540
GetNumCompletedAchievements 005343C0
GetNumComparisonCompletedAchievements 005344E0
GetLatestCompletedAchievements 005324F0
GetLatestUpdatedStats 00532560
GetLatestCompletedComparisonAchievements 005325C0
GetLatestUpdatedComparisonStats 00532630
GetTotalAchievementPoints 00532690
GetAchievementInfoFromCriteria 00532060
GetStatistic 00535A50
GetComparisonStatistic 005362A0
GetComparisonAchievementPoints 00532710
CanShowAchievementUI 00531620
GetTrackedAchievements 00532810
AddTrackedAchievement 00534F90
RemoveTrackedAchievement 00534FF0
IsTrackedAchievement 00532860
GetNumTrackedAchievements 005328F0
GetCurrencyListSize 00530650
GetCurrencyListInfo 00530FA0
ExpandCurrencyList 00531260
SetCurrencyUnused 005312D0
SetCurrencyBackpack 00531340
GetBackpackCurrencyInfo 005313B0
GetScreenResolutions 004D7950
GetCurrentResolution 004D79C0
SetScreenResolution 004D7A90
GetRefreshRates 004D7BC0
SetupFullscreenScale 004D72D0
GetMultisampleFormats 004D7D50
GetCurrentMultisampleFormat 004D7DE0
SetMultisampleFormat 004D7EB0
GetVideoCaps 004D73B0
GetGamma 004D6FB0
SetGamma 004D6FE0
GetTerrainMip 004D7060
SetTerrainMip 004D7090
IsStereoVideoAvailable 004D74E0
IsPlayerResolutionAvailable 004D7110
SaveEquipmentSet 00530320
DeleteEquipmentSet 0052F180
RenameEquipmentSet 00530290
EquipmentManagerIgnoreSlotForSave 0052E200
EquipmentManagerIsSlotIgnoredForSave 0052E250
EquipmentManagerClearIgnoredSlotsForSave 0052E2B0
EquipmentManagerUnignoreSlotForSave 0052E2C0
GetEquipmentSetLocations 0052F1E0
GetEquipmentSetItemIDs 0052F910
GetNumEquipmentSets 0052FA50
GetEquipmentSetInfo 0052FAA0
GetEquipmentSetInfoByName 0052FB50
EquipmentSetContainsLockedItems 0052FCA0
PickupEquipmentSetByName 0052FBD0
PickupEquipmentSet 0052FC40
UseEquipmentSet 0052FD00
CanUseEquipmentSets 0052E310
GetGMTicket 0052DB80
NewGMTicket 0052DB90
UpdateGMTicket 0052DC00
DeleteGMTicket 0052DC50
GMResponseNeedMoreHelp 0052DC60
GMResponseResolve 0052DCC0
```

----------


## jjaa

Lua Functions

----------


## Cromon

> I hope someone can help me. I can't get my Object Dumper to work now. I've got a lot of offsets now but some are wrong / missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>     const $aClientConnection = 0x125A590 ; tested OK
>     const $ObjManagerOffset = 0x2D8C ; tested OK
>     const $ObjManagerFirstObject = 0xAC ; not tested
>     const $ObjManagerPlayerGUID = 0xC0 ; not tested
> ...


const $ObjectTypeOffset = 0x14 ; tested
const $ObjectGUIDOffset = 0x30 ; tested
const $ObjectNextOffset = 0x3C ; tested
const $ObjManagerFirstObject = 0xAC ; tested

----------


## Crotaphytus112

> LoginState = 0x01036CBC


2x +Rep for the that one, now is just need the GameState one :Embarrassment:

----------


## darrensmith0125

CurrentCastingSpellID = 0xA68, // From Lua_UnitCastingInfo



```
Int32 field = Memory.ReadInt(ObjectPointer + 0xA68);
```

//0xA7C // ms of when spell was cast?

----------


## LegacyAX

> M2 Collision = 0x0075CA3E
> WMO Collision = 0x00765A8A
> Nothing is solid = 0x012D6A1C


Hey thanks for posting the M2 clip address, The one i was usin doesnt work for 3.2, 

Mind tellin me what value you use? I tryed to Up it +1 but it crashes wow, Thanks mate

----------


## lanman92

It's most likely a jmp patch or the like. Look at in olly and check.

----------


## Clain

Connection offset = 0x0125A590
Session key offset(40 byte value k) = [0x0125A590] + 0x508

EDIT: Had it for the ptr build lol, cromon is right.

----------


## Cromon

ClientConnection is 0x125A590 for me, Clain, but the session key is cc + 0x508, yes.

----------


## Overflow

Can anyone please help me with the camera address and offset? I never seem to be able to find it myself ;( . with that said, can anyone give me some pointers as to where to look? I guess the biggest problem for me is that I do not really know when they are used by wow (which lua func etc), as I myself only use them to convert 3d->2d

----------


## Sel3n

> Hey thanks for posting the M2 clip address, The one i was usin doesnt work for 3.2, 
> 
> Mind tellin me what value you use? I tryed to Up it +1 but it crashes wow, Thanks mate


Not tested, but i test it now, and give feedback.

EDIT : I'd fail, you're right this crash my wow.exe humm.

----------


## Sel3n

No offsets is correct =/

----------


## LegacyAX

damn anyone found a working m2 clip yet?

Heres the original M2 clip code...



```
0075CBB2  |. 52             |PUSH EDX                                ; /Arg1
0075CBB3  |. 8BCF           |MOV ECX,EDI                             ; |
0075CBB5  |. E8 F6D2FEFF    |CALL WoW.00749EB0                       ; \Wow.00749EB0
0075CBBA  |. 84C0           |TEST AL,AL
0075CBBC  |. 74 17          |JE SHORT WoW.0075CBD5
0075CBBE  |. 8B45 FC        |MOV EAX,DWORD PTR SS:[EBP-4]
0075CBC1  |. 8B4D F8        |MOV ECX,DWORD PTR SS:[EBP-8]
0075CBC4  |. 50             |PUSH EAX                                ; /Arg3
0075CBC5  |. 51             |PUSH ECX                                ; |Arg2
0075CBC6  |. 57             |PUSH EDI                                ; |Arg1
0075CBC7  |. 8B7D 10        |MOV EDI,DWORD PTR SS:[EBP+10]           ; |
0075CBCA  |. 8D45 98        |LEA EAX,DWORD PTR SS:[EBP-68]           ; |
0075CBCD  |. E8 1EF9FFFF    |CALL WoW.0075C4F0                       ; \Wow.0075C4F0
0075CBD2  |. 83C4 0C        |ADD ESP,0C
0075CBD5  |> 8B15 EC652C01  |MOV EDX,DWORD PTR DS:[12C65EC]
0075CBDB  |. 8956 2C        |MOV DWORD PTR DS:[ESI+2C],EDX
0075CBDE  |> 8B45 08        |MOV EAX,DWORD PTR SS:[EBP+8]
0075CBE1  |. 8B00           |MOV EAX,DWORD PTR DS:[EAX]
0075CBE3  |. 03C3           |ADD EAX,EBX
0075CBE5  |. 8B58 04        |MOV EBX,DWORD PTR DS:[EAX+4]
0075CBE8  |.^E9 57FFFFFF    \JMP WoW.0075CB44
0075CBED  |> 5F             POP EDI
0075CBEE  |. 5E             POP ESI
0075CBEF  |. 5B             POP EBX
0075CBF0  |> 8BE5           MOV ESP,EBP
0075CBF2  |. 5D             POP EBP
0075CBF3  \. C3             RETN
```


It seems to freeze wow instantly after passing through an m2 object. Sometimes crashing wow completely. if anyone else has the 3.1.3 binary thatd be great to post it so when can fix this.

Im on my laptop out of town so I only have olly and limited binaries... and 3.1.3 isnt one of them  :Frown:  let me know if anyone already fixed this.

----------


## Nesox

Look in the sticky

----------


## abuckau907

@Overflow: (I'm new at this, but I think...)

I don't know anything about the camera data (I'm guessing it has an x,y,z, rotation, and pitch?) ..anyway, have you ever found a mem. address in ram before? Like..if you know your health is +420, search for 420...the program will find a LOT of addresses..so you change your health amount and then refine the search.eventually you'll get 1 address where the data is stored (for example, camera pitch is stored at static 0x1111). Assuming you can find mem addresses, set a breakpoint on it (you might find more than one) and see what code reads/writes from that location.
You don't need to know which lua functions use it..once you set a bp you'll see which functions use it. Then it's a matter at looking at the functions that use it..and seeing if you can figure out what you need. (Again, I don't use camera stuff, so I don't know, just general ideas) 

I don't think I really explained it well enough, but it's kind of hard without writing every detail, esp. not knowing how much you know/if you don't know asm very well (I don't :P) Anyway, if you PM me with a more specific question I can try to help you out..I'm new to debugging/asm, but I understand *some* basics: I can teach..not really much, but I've found super easy things like..LocalPlayer_HealthOffset, etc..if you're past that., nvm  :Smile:

----------


## Overflow

abuckau907: thanks for the answer. I do know a few ways to find stuff by reversing or simply search in memory. The problem is that I do not know what to search for. I have no idea what the pitch, x,y,z zoom are at any given moment so I cant search for it.

----------


## Sel3n

-my 3.1.3 m2 clip



```
.text:005068B0                 push    ebp
.text:005068B1                 mov     ebp, esp
.text:005068B3                 push    ecx
.text:005068B4                 test    [ebp+arg_C], offset unk_F0000F
.text:005068BB                 push    ebx
.text:005068BC                 push    esi
.text:005068BD                 push    edi
.text:005068BE                 jz      loc_506977
.text:005068C4                 mov     eax, [ebp+arg_0]
.text:005068C7                 mov     eax, [eax+8]
.text:005068CA                 test    al, 1
.text:005068CC                 jnz     short loc_5068D2
.text:005068CE                 test    eax, eax
```

-my 3.2.0 M2 clip



```
.text:0075CA30                 push    ebp
.text:0075CA31                 mov     ebp, esp
.text:0075CA33                 push    ecx
.text:0075CA34                 test    [ebp+arg_C], offset unk_F0000F
.text:0075CA3B                 push    ebx
.text:0075CA3C                 push    esi
.text:0075CA3D                 push    edi
.text:0075CA3E                 jz      loc_75CAF6
.text:0075CA44                 mov     eax, [ebp+arg_0]
.text:0075CA47                 mov     eax, [eax+8]
.text:0075CA4A                 test    al, 1
.text:0075CA4C                 jnz     short loc_75CA52
.text:0075CA4E                 test    eax, eax
.text:0075CA50                 jnz     short loc_75CA59
```



```
==============================================================================
World of WarCraft (build 10192)

Exe:      C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Time:     Aug 11, 2009  6:45:14.058 PM
User:     Principal
Computer: PC-HOME
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:0075D28A

The instruction at "0x0075D28A" referenced memory at "0x70AACF33".
The memory could not be "read".

sick! =)
```

That's I have found, in 3.1.3 I write my value in 0x005068BE, and this work, but in 3.2.0, when I write my value in 0x0075CA3E, this crash wow.exe =O

Ps : between 3.1.3 and 3.2.0 I'd change my language (AutoIt to C#, but after test in 3.1.3 this isn't a C# writing error, because that's work on 3.1.3 \o/)

It's August and I work in summer camp, I haven't time to search for this =/

Else, wallclimb and scale not changed

WallClimb => pBase + 0x858
Scale => pBase + 0x98

----------


## abuckau907

@Overflow: What are you using to debug? I use TSearch and Artmoney..depending on the software you use..it should have more options for 'search' other than just 'exact value' for example..you could search for a range (0-360) (which is slow) ..even better: Tsearch (I think? AM?) has a secondary 'filter' search and you can do options like 'has decreased' 'has increased' 'has not changed', 'has changed' etc.. So if you know you haven't change the camera angle..use 'had not changed' For example when you go from a FPS view to an over-the-top view the value is eithor increasing or decreasing (not sure personally..but there's only 2 options so it's not hard to guess/brute-force) I haven't tried it yet, adding other stuff to the bot first..but that should help.

----------


## donth8me

I hear tsearch is detected from way back in the day. I'm new to reading/writing to memory so I don't know much about anything. After Tsearch not showing wow in the process', I loaded up Permedit and now I can see wow.exe using Tsearch. The thing is, I type something in WoW's chat window, searched for it, and didn't come up with anything useful. I moved on to using MHS which is "Memory Hacking Software" by L. Spiro. The program works nice, shows wow.exe in the process' and it shows the memory location of something I typed in wow. The problem is, the memory location it displays doesn't match up with the current 0x010CCB94 that is the first location for storing WoWs chat log. 

After doing uint 0x010CCB94 + 0-59 * 0x17C0 and displaying all of those in a messagebox that equal an actual number I still get nothing that MHS has displayed. MHS shows, with this search, 5 locations where the sting i typed into WoW is located. Nothing adds up.

Math is my strong point. On a scale of 1-10 I rate myself a strong 8 and that is me being modest. I'm pulling my hair out here. Can I get some pointers on using any of these memory scanning tools or a link w/ literature on another tool? 

I program in C# which isn't as easy as C++ from what I hear on doing what I want to do but I'm not looking for easy, nor hard. C# is what I'm learning and what I'm going to stick with. Did I just get off subject? I want to know about memory reading tools ffs!

FIGURED IT OUT!! GG tried olly and it worked a lot better than tsearch. Things add up now!

----------


## Sel3n

The new offset fo water walking is 0x006D46C4, tested and approuved!

----------


## Overflow

@abuckau907: Um, yeah, but I dont want that I want the ptr to the struct and the offset. Doubt you would get very far doing what you suggest. 

However using IDA to load 3.1.9 I got some signatures for functions using the ptr+offset so I could search for that in 3.2.0 using Olly. Guess I was a bit to lazy doing this because it takes my computer 3-4 hours loading wow.exe into IDA... :yuck:

const static unsigned int WOW_CAMERA_PTR1	= 0x010CB7EC;
const static unsigned int WOW_CAMERA_OFFSET =	0x00007A1C;

omg, I think I just contributed 0.o

----------


## lanman92

Are you saving the database...? That's a ridiculous amount of time for it to take to load. Longer than mine takes to analyze the whole file.

----------


## amadmonk

Dunno if this is of any use to anyone, but the raid target indices are stored in a static array of 8 guids starting at 0x112DB70 (guid 1 == star, 2 == circle, etc.)

----------


## Overflow

What I meant was loading/analysing the executable for the first time. And, I got slow computer and I am using the free 4.9 IDA. No fancy $5000 5.5 for me  :Wink:

----------


## jjaa

> What I meant was loading/analysing the executable for the first time. And, I got slow computer and I am using the free 4.9 IDA. No fancy $5000 5.5 for me



Actually its $*539* for a standard license.

----------


## Gorzul

BattlegroundFinished = 0x01129344 (1=true, 0=false)
BattlegroundWinner = 0x01129348 (0=horde, 1=alliance) 
BattlegroundStatus = 0x01129278 (0=none, 1=queued, 2=confirm, 3=active) 
BattlegroundStartTime = 0x01129334 (in ms)

----------


## Mr.Zunz

> Actually its $*539* for a standard license.


would costs me half year of work, so nah...

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

I used cheat engine and i found 
_Target name = 0B9C97E0_ 
Is it right? cus i seached of my targets name in text "type"

----------


## lanman92

That's not right. Almost positive(not in the static memory region).

----------


## Viano

```
Lua_DoString = 0x07CE840;
Lua_GetState = 0x7CD410;
Lua_GetTop = 0x801380;
Lua_Register = 0x7CD5F0;
Lua_ToString = 0x801890;
```

Anyone Patch_Offset? Was 0x00401643 for 3.1.

----------


## Sel3n

> const static unsigned int WOW_CAMERA_OFFSET =	0x00007A1C;


Thanks a lot!

----------


## Jadd

> If jad and allstard had a baby...


*Loads gun*

----------


## Viano

Did CallVirtualMethod change? Interact seems to be broker. I am using 41 as interact method.

----------


## garkeinplan

change TLS from 0x10 to 8

----------


## Viano

> change TLS from 0x10 to 8


Me? TLS? My method looks like this. There is not one offset like 0x10 in there.



```
            ...
            uint codecave = magic.AllocateMemory();
            uint VMT = magic.ReadUInt(pointer);
            uint result = 0;

            magic.Asm.Clear();
            AsmUpdateCurMgr();
            magic.Asm.AddLine("mov ecx, {0}", pointer);
            magic.Asm.AddLine("call {0}", magic.ReadUInt(VMT + method));

            AsmSendResumeMessage();
            magic.Asm.AddLine("retn");

            
            result = magic.Asm.InjectAndExecute(codecave);
            ...
```

----------


## lanman92

Sigh. If you don't know what he's talking about, you're just C&Ping.

----------


## Nesox

> AsmUpdateCurMgr();



You really must love copy pasta, dont eat ureself to death, *protip*

----------


## Viano

> change TLS from 0x10 to 8


Forget my post from above. Thank you, it rocks now.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

Can someone contribute the PlayerSpeed offset? I've searched for that one for ages...

----------


## Cromon

speedoffsets (all are floats):
walkspeed: objectbase + 0x818
runspeed: objectbase + 0x81C
backrunspeed: objectbase + 0x820
swimspeed: objectbase + 0x824
backswimspeed: objectbase + 0x828
flyspeed: objectbase + 0x82C
backflyspeed: objectbase + 0x830
turnrate (radians per second): objectbase + 0x834

working for units and players and the static playerbase.

Does anyone know where the type (beast, humanoid, drachkin, etc), family (wolf, spider, ...) and/or rank (elite, rare, ...) is stored? Looked for them in the memory since houres finding some static offsets to the belonging objectbase, but cant find anything...

----------


## Mr.Zunz

Thanks Cromon, +Rep

----------


## SKU

> [..]
> 
> Does anyone know where the type (beast, humanoid, drachkin, etc), family (wolf, spider, ...) and/or rank (elite, rare, ...) is stored? Looked for them in the memory since houres finding some static offsets to the belonging objectbase, but cant find anything...


Maybe have a look at lua functions like UnitCreatureType? ( 0x596030 Lua_UnitCreatureType from Apoc/jjaa's lua dump)

The more interesting subcall is 



```
00596070       8BC8              MOV ECX,EAX
00596072       E8 89121000       CALL WoW.00697300
```

which returns the type id, then the lua function looks up the actual name ( "Beast", "Humanoid", .. ) in a DBC.

Edit: For the other stuff:

UnitClassification("unit") - Returns the classification of the specified unit (e.g., "elite" or "worldboss"). 
UnitCreatureFamily("unit") - Returns the type of creature of the specified unit (e.g., "Crab"). 
UnitCreatureType("unit") - Returns the classification type of creature of the specified unit (e.g., "Beast").

Edit2: Meh, I'm bored.

(for units)
UnitCreatureFamily = [[pUnit + 0x968] + 0x14]
UnitCreatureType = [[pUnit + 0x968] + 0x10]

----------


## Cromon

Found that there for UnitCreatureType:
.text:00697342 mov eax, [ecx+968h]
.text:00697348 test eax, eax
.text:0069734A jz short loc_697350
.text:0069734C mov eax, [eax+10h]

So it may be [Unitbase + 0x968] + 0x10] for the type?

/edit:
Ok, you were faster, at least i found the right thing too  :Big Grin:

----------


## amadmonk

Hi, I fail at search.

What do you guys call the "OnEvent" function that lets you intercept all frame events? In Lua it's... OnEvent, but I dunno what the native function is.

There's only one consumer of the string "OnEvent" that I've seen (at 0x007CBF00).

I just don't know what you guys call this offset or I would have found it already...

----------


## Apoc

> Hi, I fail at search.
> 
> What do you guys call the "OnEvent" function that lets you intercept all frame events? In Lua it's... OnEvent, but I dunno what the native function is.
> 
> There's only one consumer of the string "OnEvent" that I've seen (at 0x007CBF00).
> 
> I just don't know what you guys call this offset or I would have found it already...


WoW uses FrameScript_SignalEvent internally.

FrameScript_SignalEvent 0x007D02E0
FrameScript_SignalCombatLogEvent 0x006C6920

----------


## amadmonk

Thanks, Apoc, that sounds like exactly what I need. I'll detour them and see what I get.

----------


## ramey

> Thanks, Apoc, that sounds like exactly what I need. I'll detour them and see what I get.


Check out WoWX, it does it in there as BroadcastEvents

----------


## Viano

Did something change in SelectUnit? My Fasm is throwing exceptions.
My offset is 0x004C44E0 for 3.2.



```
                var hi = (uint)((guid >> 32) & 0xFFFFFFFF);
                var lo = (uint)(guid & 0xFFFFFFFF);

                magic.Asm.AddLine("push {0}", hi);
                magic.Asm.AddLine("push {0}", lo);
                magic.Asm.AddLine("call {0}", Constants.Functions.SelectUnit);
```

Also anyone UnitFields and other structs? The ones from http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-me...s-structs.html seem to be horribly wrong.

----------


## ramey

> Did something change in SelectUnit? My Fasm is throwing exceptions.
> My offset is 0x004C44E0 for 3.2.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>                 var hi = (uint)((guid >> 32) & 0xFFFFFFFF);
>                 var lo = (uint)(guid & 0xFFFFFFFF);
> 
> ...


From a brief look, they seem wrong because they dont take into account that certain descriptors start after other descriptors, which was a change a good few patches ago. But then again, it depends on how you read them in the end, just my twocents

And also, it seems like it didn't change anywhere. Fire up IDA and simply cross reference to see how the function is called, and from a 5 second look it doesn't seem different.



```
.text:004C4B79 8B 4C 06 04                       mov     ecx, [esi+eax+4]
.text:004C4B7D 8B 14 06                          mov     edx, [esi+eax]
.text:004C4B80 51                                push    ecx
.text:004C4B81 52                                push    edx
.text:004C4B82 E8 59 F9 FF FF                    call    SelectUnit
```

----------


## garkeinplan

Combopoint Offset: 0x1127811

Is it possible to reverse the Lua Function "IsAutoRepeatAction" to get a value for each slot like ActionBar Offset??

----------


## flo8464

Anyone has patterns for all the lua functions like lua_pushnill etc ?

I would appreciate it, else I am going to use bierstuds 3.13 info dump & the 3.13 binary but meh...a bit lazy right now.  :Smile: 

+Rep of course.

----------


## ramey

> Anyone has patterns for all the lua functions like lua_pushnill etc ?
> 
> I would appreciate it, else I am going to use bierstuds 3.13 info dump & the 3.13 binary but meh...a bit lazy right now. 
> 
> +Rep of course.


Go have a look at WoWX. There are patterns there for the common lua_ functions, aka the lua_push*, lua_to*, etc. Don't rep me for that, rep Bobbysing or something

----------


## Sel3n

offset in first thread page no?

----------


## ramey

> offset in first thread page no?


You can't read, no?

----------


## ziinus

Anyone know chat changed in 3.2.0a ? Cause my bot seems to crash and don't have the time to look whats going on atm ( wow seems to crash, and CTM act weirdly, it spins around a monster when it reachs it )

----------


## Rival-Fr

statusBoxChat: 0x01327770
TextBoxChat: [[0x013BBF8C + 2B4] + 0]

----------


## JuJuBoSc

After some hour of IDA Pro, it's awesome  :Big Grin: 

Lua_DoString ( 3.2.0a ) : 0x007CEC70
Lua_ToString ( 3.2.0a ) : 0x00801D20
Lua_Register ( 3.2.0a ) : 0x007CDA20
Lua_GetTop ( 3.2.0a ) : 0x00801810
Lua_GetState ( 3.2.0a : 0x007CD840
GetLocalizedText ( 3.2.0a ) : 0x00699F50

----------


## UnknOwned

> After some hour of IDA Pro, it's awesome 
> 
> Lua_DoString ( 3.2.0a ) : 0x007CEC70
> GetLocalizedText ( 3.2.0a ) : 0x00699F50



I don't hope for your sake that it took you 1 hour to find that.

----------


## Viano

> After some hour of IDA Pro, it's awesome 
> 
> Lua_DoString ( 3.2.0a ) : 0x007CEC70
> GetLocalizedText ( 3.2.0a ) : 0x00699F50


Thanks for this +Rep.

EDIT:
Also there is an offset for registering the lua handler. Anyone has this?
Lua_Register("InputHandler", (IntPtr)*PointerToRegisterInputHandler*).

----------


## Robske

3.2.0 Build 10314 Aug 17 2009 30200

Statics remained the same, functions have moved.

GetObjectByGUID 0x00478240
UpdateModel 0x006B61B0
SetFacing 0x006A27F0
Traceline 0x0075BDF0
ClickToMove0x006A2860
CInputControl 0x012054E4
CInputControl_SetFlags 0x00580D70
GetTimestamp 0x0081EE10

----------


## Apoc

Function dump for 3.2.0a



```
6E2130    WowTime__WowGetTimeString_0
4049F0    WowLogHeader
4022F0    WowClientDestroy
79EE00    WorldTextInitialize
406CB0    WinMain
406BB0    WinMain
67F800    Win95IsDebuggerPresent
799070    ValidateNameDestroy
6DD650    ValidateFormatMonitor
680640    UseItem
7995F0    UpdateTime
6B4790    UpdateMountModel
6E2A40    UpdateGameTime2
6E2B30    UpdateGameTime
6DBA00    UnregisterHandlers_1
4B27A0    UnloadScriptFunctions_0
655AD0    UnitTracking
406E30    UninstallGameConsoleCommands
8445F5    TranslatorGuardHandler
67C3E0    Trade_C_Initialize
67B7E0    Trade_C_Destroy
67BB50    Trade_C_CancelTrade
67B910    Trade_C_BeginTrade
67BD30    Trade_C_AddMoney
75BDF0    TraceLine
40C5C5    TopLevelExceptionFilter
70CCC0    TimerFunc
462810    TextBlockGenerateFont
4618F0    TextBlockCreate
7C0AF0    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE____scalar_deleting_destructor_
7C0770    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___InternalNew
7C07D0    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___InternalDelete
7C08A0    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___Destroy
5F5F20    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
5F11D0    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
5F9950    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
5F3EA0    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
5F5E60    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
5F0E30    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
5F98F0    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
5F3940    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
5F61C0    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
5F1DF0    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
5F9AA0    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
5F5160    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
639500    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR____scalar_deleting_destructor_
639380    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___InternalNew
639350    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___InternalDelete
6394A0    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___Destroy
45A5C0    SysMsgAdd
6E3850    StormRtlDestroy
6E6B90    StartAddress
7BF3D0    Spell_C__GetSpellCooldown_Proxy
7BDD20    Spell_C__GetSpellCooldown
7BF400    Spell_C__GetItemCooldown
4C0B80    Spell_C_TargetTradeItem
7B9E40    Spell_C_HandleSpriteRay
7C3C90    Spell_C_CastSpell
7B9370    Spell_C::GetSpellRange
7C7D50    SpellTableInitialize
655D90    SoulStoneCompare
941F60    SndInterfaceSetGlueMusic
599D40    SmartScreenRectClearAllGrids
7A3C20    SkySunGlare
652740    SkillRankChangeHandler
9457F0    SetFacing
5B5F60    SendPacket
402EE0    SendErrorLog
64C220    SellItem
44E210    ScrnLayerCreate
44E380    ScrnInitialize
6E09A0    SaveHardware
6E4290    SStrToUnsigned
6E4220    SStrToInt
6E41C0    SStrPrintf
6E4010    SStrLen
6E4B90    SStrInitialize
6E3F90    SStrCopy
6E3B60    SStrCmpI
6F3430    SServerInitialize
6E74E0    SRegSaveValue
6E7380    SRegLoadValue
6E8E80    SRWLock__IFreeEvent
6E8DD0    SRWLock__IAllocEvent
6E93F0    SMutex__Create_0
6E9240    SMutex__Create
6E3980    SMemFree
6E3920    SMemAlloc
6EA320    SLogDestroy
6EA220    SLogCreate
6E9380    SEvent__SEvent
6E5880    SErrSetLogTitleString
6E58F0    SErrSetLogCallback
6E5B70    SErrRegisterHandler
6E5030    SErrInitialize
6E5C80    SErrDestroy
6E6A00    SErrCatchUnhandledExceptions
6E9090    SCritSect__SCritSect
6E90C0    SCritSect__Leave
6E90B0    SCritSect__Enter
6E8510    SCmdRegisterArgList
6E8910    SCmdProcessCommandLine
6E8810    SCmdProcess
6E83E0    SCmdGetNum
6E87F0    SCmdGetBool
56E610    RepairItem
403290    ReleasePacket
7D1050    RegisterInterfaceEvents
6DB920    RegisterHandlers_1
6DDE70    RegisterGxCVars
645800    RandomRollNameQueryCallback
94C170    PtFuncCompare
422EF0    PropGet
401850    PrintFilterMask
479810    PostInitObject
6AD410    PossessNPC
79C510    PlayerNameShutdown
79D720    PlayerNameInitialize
660AF0    PlayerClientInitialize
81EE10    PerformanceCounter
47A2F0    PartialUpdateFromFullUpdate
6E9CE0    OutputTime
4773E0    OutOfRangeMessage
821750    OsTlsGetValue
6900E0    OnUnitMoveEvent
44DDC0    OnPaint
6D9340    OnMouseMove
6DA340    OnMouseDown
6D9550    OnKeyUp
6DA4C0    OnKeyDownRepeat
6DB420    OnKeyDown
6DB2F0    OnIdle_0
6DA2C0    OnChar
47A220    ObjectUpdateHandler_0
47A540    ObjectUpdateHandler
655B60    ObjectTracking
47A430    ObjDelete
5B64E0    NetClient___scalar_deleting_destructor_
5B6480    NetClient___NetClient_0
5B6400    NetClient___NetClient
5B5FE0    NetClient__WCMessageReady
5B62C0    NetClient__WCDisconnected
5B5A90    NetClient__SetMessageHandler
4768E0    NetClient__PushObjMgr
476920    NetClient__PopObjMgr
5B6320    NetClient__NetClient
5B58E0    NetClient__Initialize
5B6140    NetClient__HandleDisconnect
5B6060    NetClient__HandleData
5B5C80    NetClient__GetNetStats
5B59C0    NetClient__Disconnect
5B5D90    NetClient__Destroy
5B5E80    NetClient__DelayedDelete
4679E0    NTempest__CMath__log2_
467A90    NTempest__CMath__exp2_
5B6710    NETEVENTQUEUE__AddEvent
4228C0    NDCToDDCHeight
401530    MovementInit
668E30    MovementDestroy
496450    MirrorInitialize
402E50    LogObjectInfo
826370    LoadWardenModule
4B2610    LoadScriptFunctions_
403570    LoadNewWorld
696920    LoadMovePacket
4EDCD0    IsValidSpell
84A2EC    IsInExceptionSpec
4077B0    InstallGameConsoleCommands
81CEA0    InputEvent
57E640    InputControlUnregisterScriptFunctions
57E610    InputControlRegisterScriptFunctions
582230    InputControlDestroy
4066C0    InitializeGlobal
477210    InitObject
477540    InRangeMessage
44E460    IStockInitialize
44E200    ILayerPaint
475940    HeapUsage
638250    GxuFontCreateFont
601C30    GxAdapterMonitorModes
656530    GuildCharterTurnInCallback
696CA0    GetUnitType
590C30    GetUnitFromName
7B7D10    GetSpellManaCostByID
4ED880    GetSpellIdByName
7B39A0    GetSpellFailedEventString
4B4620    GetRow_ClientDB
478040    GetObjectPtr
7CD840    GetLuaState
681790    GetItemIDByName
58F6F0    GetGUIDByKeyword
6E54D0    GetExceptionNameWin32
68D5B0    GetClickToMoveStruct
68D520    GetClickToMoveState
401050    GenPacket
62FA80    FriendList__SendWho
62F910    FriendList__RemoveFriend_0
6312A0    FriendList__RemoveFriend
632C90    FriendList__Initialize
62D780    FriendList__FriendList
62F610    FriendList__Destroy
6313E0    FriendList__DelIgnore
630220    FriendList__AddOrDelIgnore
6311B0    FriendList__AddIgnore
7CDA60    FrameScript_UnregisterFunction
801D20    FrameScript_ToString
7D0710    FrameScript_SignalEvent
7CDA20    FrameScript_RegisterFunction
7CDAA0    FrameScript_GetVariable
801810    FrameScript_GetTop
7CF7A0    FrameScript_GetText
7CEC70    FrameScript_Execute
8034F0    FrameScript_DisplayError
84A7C6    FindHandlerForForeignException
6E6660    ExceptionFilterWin32
84A22E    ExFilterRethrow
423A40    EventUnregister
4237E0    EventSetTimer_1
423940    EventSetMouseMode
423670    EventRegisterEx
423A20    EventRegister
4234E0    EventIsKeyDown
401A20    ErrorDisplayFilterCallback
477FC0    EnumVisibleObjects
401AA0    EnableCallback
6E39B0    DllMain
6E0E20    DetectHardware
6004B0    DbWoWCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FE7E0    DbQuestCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FF8C0    DbPetitionCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FF380    DbPetNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FED30    DbPageTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FDA20    DbNpcCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FE0C0    DbNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FFE10    DbItemTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FCD30    DbItemNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FE280    DbGuildCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FC000    DbGameObjectCache_GetInfoBlockById
6010F0    DbDanceCache_GetInfoBlockById
5FC690    DbCreatureCache_GetInfoBlockById
600BA0    DbArenaTeamCache_GetInfoBlockById
473410    DNameNode__DNameNode
5FD380    DBItemCache_GetInfoBlockByID
5FADD0    DBCache__CancelCallback_0
5FA8C0    DBCache__CancelCallback
5F6E20    DBCache_QuestCache_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_QuestCache_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F7080    DBCache_PetNameCache_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_PetNameCache_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F6F50    DBCache_PageTextCache_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_PageTextCache_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F6BC0    DBCache_NameCache_unsigned___int64_CHashKeyGUID___DBCache_NameCache_unsigned___int64_CHashKeyGUID_
5F6A90    DBCache_NPCText_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_NPCText_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F6960    DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F6CF0    DBCache_GuildStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_GuildStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F6700    DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F6830    DBCache_CreatureStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_CreatureStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
5F71B0    DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT_
47A060    CreateObject
476820    CreateMessage
6C38C0    CreateCombatLogEntry
6C14B0    CopyMatrixByGuid
4963F0    CopyAndExpandDescriptors
6DAC90    ConsoleWriteA
6DABA0    ConsoleWrite
6DBA70    ConsoleScreenInitialize
6DBBD0    ConsoleScreenDestroy
6DACE0    ConsolePrintf
6DE3C0    ConsoleDeviceInitialize
6DC320    ConsoleCommandWriteHelp
6DC220    ConsoleCommandUnregister
6DC940    ConsoleCommandRegister
6DCA00    ConsoleCommandInitialize
6DB1D0    ConsoleCommandExecute
421AA0    CmdLineProcess
421A70    CmdLineGetBool
4C2D60    CloseLoot
478FD0    ClntObjMgrUnsetObjMirrorHandler
478240    ClntObjMgrObjectPtr
477F50    ClntObjMgrInitializeShared
47AB10    ClntObjMgrInitialize
4769B0    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
479BB0    ClntObjMgrDestroy
47AB80    ClntObjMgrCreate
62B620    ClientServices_ValidDisconnect
62B2A0    ClientServices_SetMessageHandler
62B280    ClientServices_Send
62B7C0    ClientServices_PollStatus
62C880    ClientServices_Initialize
62B600    ClientServices_GetErrorToken
62B110    ClientServices_GetCurrent
62B0D0    ClientServices_Disconnect
62BA40    ClientServices_Connect
62B2C0    ClientServices_ClearMessageHandler
62BFB0    ClientServices_CharacterLogout
62C7F0    ClientServices_CharacterForceLogout
62BCA0    ClientServices_CharacterCreate
4039A0    ClientRegisterConsoleCommands
6615B0    ClientInitializeGame_0
799A90    ClientInitializeGameTime
405460    ClientInitializeGame
402D20    ClientIdle
4063E0    ClientDestroyGame
62B740    ClientConnection___scalar_deleting_destructor_
41CC60    ClientConnection___ClientConnection
41BE40    ClientConnection__HandleCharacterLoginFailed
41C130    ClientConnection__HandleCharacterDelete
41C100    ClientConnection__HandleCharacterCreate
41C560    ClientConnection__HandleCharEnum
41BFF0    ClientConnection__HandleAuthResponse
41C1B0    ClientConnection__HandleAuthChallenge
41CA40    ClientConnection__ClientConnection
4C72A0    ClickTerrain
634150    Checksum
4825C0    CharCreateRegisterScriptFunctions
64B9F0    ChannelPlayerCommand
49EB00    ChannelCommand
84A75A    CatchIt
8444F0    CatchGuardHandler
44DC10    CaptureScreen
463B30    CameraDuplicate
463AF0    CameraCreate
84A3AE    CallCatchBlock
497C40    CWorld__UnloadMap
73E5D0    CWorld__ObjectCreate
6DEF50    CVar__Set
6E01D0    CVar__Register
6DF670    CVar__Lookup
6E0550    CVar__Initialize
6DF620    CVar__Destroy
6DDA60    CVGxResolutionCallback
6DDDC0    CVGxRefreshCallback
6DCB10    CVGxDepthBitsCallback
6DCA80    CVGxColorBitsCallback
6DCBF0    CVGxApiCallback
6A27F0    CTMFace
435DF0    CSimpleFrame__OnFrameRender
4389A0    CSimpleFrame__LoadXML
42C680    CSimpleFontString__UpdateString
427490    CSRWLock__Leave
423390    CSRWLock__Enter
42B3B0    CRenderBatch__QueueCallback
42B440    CRenderBatch__Clear
5B5AB0    CNetClient__ResetHandler
5B5AD0    CNetClient__Process
665EC0    CMovement__UpdateStatus
9450D0    CMovement__OnTurnStop
944A40    CMovement__OnStrafeStop
944C90    CMovement__OnPitchStop
948580    CMovement__OnMoveStop
5194B0    CModelComplex__CopyCameras
5197A0    CModelComplex__CModelComplex_0
774AB0    CMap__SafeRead
774A60    CMap__SafeOpen
776DE0    CMap__LoadWdt
790B80    CMap__LoadTexture
777210    CMap__Load
7769D0    CMap__CreateMapObjDef_0
776690    CMap__CreateMapObjDef
768790    CMapObj__Create
76FC60    CMapChunk__UnpackAlphaShadowBits
7705B0    CMapChunk__UnpackAlphaBits
77B9A0    CMapChunk__CreateVerticesWorld_0
77B270    CMapChunk__CreateVerticesWorld
77C300    CMapChunk__CreateVerticesLocal__
77BD20    CMapChunk__CreateVerticesLocal
77AE70    CMapChunk__CreateIndices
770B70    CMapChunk__CreateChunkLayerTex
603FF0    CGxDevice__LogOpen
605960    CGxDevice__DeviceOverride
60A870    CGxDevice__DeviceAdapterInfer
60A6D0    CGxDevice__DeviceAdapterID
60AF80    CGxDevice__AdapterMonitorModes
60DDC0    CGxDeviceOpenGl__DeviceSetFormat
60FCE0    CGxDeviceD3d__ILoadD3dLib
611500    CGxDeviceD3d__DeviceSetFormat
6BAF90    CGxDevice::SetCircleRenderStates
409450    CGxDevice::Push
79B290    CGxDevice::ProjectTex2D
606800    CGxDevice::Pop
6BA290    CGxDevice::BuildSelectionMatrix
47B500    CGlueMgr__UpdateCurrentScreen
47C7F0    CGlueMgr__StatusDialogClick
47E9A0    CGlueMgr__Shutdown
47D4F0    CGlueMgr__Resume
47D880    CGlueMgr__NetDisconnectHandler
47E7D0    CGlueMgr__Initialize
47CAE0    CGlueMgr__EnterWorld
47BDC0    CGlueMgr__DeleteCharacter
47BB90    CGlueMgr__DefaultServerLogin
47BD70    CGlueMgr__CreateCharacter
47BCF0    CGlueMgr__ChangeRealm
4CEDB0    CGWorldMap__SetMap
4CF3B0    CGWorldMap__ProcessClick
49AF40    CGWorldFrame___vector_deleting_destructor_
49BA00    CGWorldFrame___scalar_deleting_destructor_
49BA30    CGWorldFrame__RenderWorld
49AFD0    CGWorldFrame__OnWorldUpdate
49AA30    CGWorldFrame__OnLayerUpdate
498D10    CGWorldFrame__OnLayerTrackObject
49BB20    CGWorldFrame__OnFrameRender
496690    CGWorldFrame__GetActiveCamera
499A00    CGWorldFrame::Render
73A530    CGWorldFrame::Intersect
6BC390    CGUnit_C_virtFC
6BC480    CGUnit_C_virtF8
6BD2C0    CGUnit_C_virtF4
683830    CGUnit_C_virtE4
792110    CGUnit_C_virtCC
6A0BE0    CGUnit_C_virtB8
65E170    CGUnit_C_virtB4
68CE40    CGUnit_C_virtB0
68DEF0    CGUnit_C_virtA8
69A4A0    CGUnit_C_virtA4
69A0D0    CGUnit_C_virtA0
698A00    CGUnit_C_virt9C
6B1E00    CGUnit_C_virt98
691AC0    CGUnit_C_virt84
6B0A10    CGUnit_C_virt78
68CFB0    CGUnit_C_virt74
6B3080    CGUnit_C_virt64
690200    CGUnit_C_virt5C
6A2970    CGUnit_C_virt58
6A1200    CGUnit_C_virt54
6A0FA0    CGUnit_C_virt50
69C670    CGUnit_C_virt4C
69C640    CGUnit_C_virt48
68F260    CGUnit_C_virt40
690A10    CGUnit_C_virt3C
6A0EE0    CGUnit_C_virt38
6926C0    CGUnit_C_virt124
6921A0    CGUnit_C_virt118
690250    CGUnit_C_virt110
696EE0    CGUnit_C_virt10C
696DE0    CGUnit_C_virt108
6AD150    CGUnit_C_virt10
6B6DA0    CGUnit_C_virt0C
69B2A0    CGUnit_C_virt08
6AB080    CGUnit_C_virt04
6ADBF0    CGUnit_C_virt00
64FC70    CGUnit_C__UpdateUnitCollisionBox
6B61B0    CGUnit_C__UpdateDisplayInfo
69CA10    CGUnit_C__UnitReaction
6B8D30    CGUnit_C__Shutdown
6BC4F0    CGUnit_C__SetImpactKitEffect
6A4A20    CGUnit_C__RefreshDataPointers
69D2B0    CGUnit_C__QueryModelStats
6B7230    CGUnit_C__PreAnimate
69C6F0    CGUnit_C__PostShutdown
6B67B0    CGUnit_C__PostInit
6B0840    CGUnit_C__PlayEmoteAnimation
669280    CGUnit_C__OnTurnStop
68FFD0    CGUnit_C__OnTurnStart
669320    CGUnit_C__OnTeleport
669110    CGUnit_C__OnStrafeStop
668F60    CGUnit_C__OnStrafeStart
6692D0    CGUnit_C__OnSetRunMode
6A8080    CGUnit_C__OnRightClick
667180    CGUnit_C__OnPitchStop
690000    CGUnit_C__OnPitchStart
6690B0    CGUnit_C__OnMoveStop
668EF0    CGUnit_C__OnMoveStart
668FD0    CGUnit_C__OnJump
6B8410    CGUnit_C__Initialize
697720    CGUnit_C__GetWorldMatrix
65E0C0    CGUnit_C__GetPosition
6CAE40    CGUnit_C__GetParryingItem
65E0B0    CGUnit_C__GetObjectName
68DD10    CGUnit_C__GetGroundNormal
6A1880    CGUnit_C__DisplayInfoNeedsUpdate
6B4130    CGUnit_C__CGUnit_C
4DFC50    CGUIBindings__GetCommandKey_0
4DFE00    CGUIBindings__GetCommandAction
4DC110    CGUIBindings__GetCommand
4CB470    CGTutorial__ResetTutorials
4CB9A0    CGTutorial__ClearTutorials
564140    CGTradeSkillInfo__SetSubClassFilter
563E80    CGTradeSkillInfo__SetInvTypeFilter
561A20    CGTradeSkillInfo__GetSubClassIndexFromSkill
513120    CGTradeInfo__SetTradePartner
50CF30    CGTradeInfo__HandleTradeMessage
5135C0    CGTaxiMap__TaxiNodeType
513B60    CGTaxiMap__TakeTaxiNode
51AE40    CGTabardCreationFrame__Close
4EA660    CGSpellBook__UpdateSpells
4E9870    CGSpellBook__PickupSpell
4E99C0    CGSpellBook__CastSpell
94BE90    CGSimpleHealthBar__RemoveMirrorHandlers
567B80    CGQuestLog__AbandonSelectedQuest__
512060    CGQuestInfo__QuestGiverFinished
512210    CGQuestInfo__QueryQuest
5121A0    CGQuestInfo__IsCompletable
512530    CGQuestInfo__GiveQuestItems
5123F0    CGQuestInfo__DeclineQuest
511540    CGQuestInfo__ConfirmAcceptQuest
5122A0    CGQuestInfo__CompleteQuest
512300    CGQuestInfo__AcceptQuest
6D8E50    CGPlayer_C_virtFC
6D8D50    CGPlayer_C_virtF8
6D8AF0    CGPlayer_C_virtF4
64EB90    CGPlayer_C_virt124
6553E0    CGPlayer_C_virt118
659300    CGPlayer_C_virt110
655800    CGPlayer_C_virt10C
659200    CGPlayer_C_virt108
64E0A0    CGPlayer_C_virt100
65B100    CGPlayer_C_virt0C
6600B0    CGPlayer_C__destructor
65E1B0    CGPlayer_C___CGPlayer_C
65C3D0    CGPlayer_C__UnsetActiveMirrorHandlers
64B410    CGPlayer_C__TalkToTrainer
65CBC0    CGPlayer_C__Shutdown
659570    CGPlayer_C__ShouldRender
658400    CGPlayer_C__SetPlayerMirrorHandlers
657890    CGPlayer_C__SetCombatMode
65BC40    CGPlayer_C__SetActiveMirrorHandlers
656BB0    CGPlayer_C__SendTextEmote
647C50    CGPlayer_C__ReceiveResurrectRequest
64E240    CGPlayer_C__ReadItemResult
64E360    CGPlayer_C__PreAnimate
6606C0    CGPlayer_C__PostInit_0
6609C0    CGPlayer_C__PostInit
651CB0    CGPlayer_C__OnVendorInventory
648A60    CGPlayer_C__OnTurnInPetitionResults
64A820    CGPlayer_C__OnTrainerList
64F0E0    CGPlayer_C__OnSignedResults
64AAA0    CGPlayer_C__OnSellResponse
64A720    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverStatus
649BA0    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverSendQuest
649F70    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverRequestItems
6477B0    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverQuestFailed
64A680    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverQuestComplete
6499E0    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverListQuests
647500    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverInvalidQuest
64A120    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverChooseReward
64EF70    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionShowSignatures
64ECB0    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionShowList
656440    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionRename
648A00    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionDecline
648710    CGPlayer_C__OnLootMoneyNotify
647AB0    CGPlayer_C__OnBuySucceeded
647940    CGPlayer_C__OnBuyFailed
6A33E0    CGPlayer_C__OnAttackIconPressed
64CB50    CGPlayer_C__LeaveGroup
65CA40    CGPlayer_C__Initialize
64BE40    CGPlayer_C__HandleRepopRequest
64D320    CGPlayer_C__GiveQuestItems
655E70    CGPlayer_C__GetSoulstone
6559E0    CGPlayer_C__GetGMText
6559A0    CGPlayer_C__GetDNDText
655930    CGPlayer_C__GetAFKText
65CD80    CGPlayer_C__Disable
64CDE0    CGPlayer_C__DeclineGuild
64CAE0    CGPlayer_C__DeclineGroup
64D290    CGPlayer_C__CompleteQuest
658DB0    CGPlayer_C__ClearPendingEquip
65DD40    CGPlayer_C__CGPlayer_C
658B00    CGPlayer_C__AutoEquipItem
658860    CGPlayer_C__AutoEquipCursorItem
6602E0    CGPlayer_C__AddKnownSpell
64B220    CGPlayer_C__AcceptResurrectRequest
64CD70    CGPlayer_C__AcceptGuild
64CA70    CGPlayer_C__AcceptGroup__
69E580    CGPlayer_C::ClickToMove
5571D0    CGPetitionInfo__SetPetition
55B900    CGPetInfo__SetMode
55BDC0    CGPetInfo__PetDismiss
55BFD0    CGPetInfo__PetAbandon
4B2EA0    CGPartyInfo__IsMember_0
4F6FD0    CGPartyInfo__IsMember
437D90    CGObject_C_virtC0
6B9670    CGObject_C_virtB8
6B9620    CGObject_C_virtB4
6B95D0    CGObject_C_virtB0
479460    CGObject_C_virtAC
479410    CGObject_C_virtA4
6BA470    CGObject_C_virtA0
6B9420    CGObject_C_virt9C
6B9390    CGObject_C_virt98
4793E0    CGObject_C_virt5C
6BBD60    CGObject_C_virt3C
700D60    CGObject_C_virt30
6BB290    CGObject_C_virt18
6B9A10    CGObject_C_virt10
6BAE90    CGObject_C_virt08
6BAE00    CGObject_C_virt04
479470    CGObject_C_virt00
6BAF30    CGObject_C__Shutdown
6B9F40    CGObject_C__PreAnimate
478330    CGObject_C__PostInit
6BC080    CGObject_C__Initialize
479380    CGObject_C__GetScale
479330    CGObject_C__GetPosition
583400    CGObject_C__GetFacing
6B98A0    CGObject_C__AddWorldObject
6A1400    CGObject_C::GetObjectName
50A260    CGMerchantInfo__CloseMerchant
50EC00    CGLootInfo__LootSlot
67EB90    CGItem_C_virt5C
682950    CGItem_C_virt0C
67E3E0    CGItem_C_virt08
682960    CGItem_C_virt04
67E5A0    CGItem_C_virt00
6813C0    CGItem_C__Shutdown
682920    CGItem_C__PostInit
67FC00    CGItem_C__OnRightClick
680E20    CGItem_C__Initialize
67EC60    CGItem_C__GetClassID
67E460    CGItem_C__CGItem_C
50FB20    CGItemText__SetItem
57F400    CGInputControl__UnsetControlBit
580D70    CGInputControl__SetControlBit_0
57F0F0    CGInputControl__SetControlBit
580680    CGInputControl__OnUpdate
57FAF0    CGInputControl__OnMouseMoveRel
57E660    CGInputControl__GetActive
581C60    CGInputControl__CGInputControl
4BD7E0    CGGameUI__StopCinematicInternal
4C5E40    CGGameUI__StartCinematicCamera
4C8BE0    CGGameUI__ShutdownGame
4C89A0    CGGameUI__Shutdown
4B3650    CGGameUI__ShowCombatFeedback_0
4B3680    CGGameUI__ShowCombatFeedback
4BF680    CGGameUI__SetInteractTarget
4C00F0    CGGameUI__SetCursorMoney
4B37E0    CGGameUI__Reload
4B2A80    CGGameUI__OpenGuildInvite
4CAE70    CGGameUI__InitializeGame
4CA3D0    CGGameUI__Initialize
4CA9B0    CGGameUI__Idle
4B3B00    CGGameUI__GetPartyMember
4B3910    CGGameUI__GetCursorItem
4C0C80    CGGameUI__DisplayError
4B31A0    CGGameUI__CloseInteraction
4B8A80    CGGameUI__ClearInteractTarget
4C4700    CGGameUI::Target
4B3F80    CGGameUI::LastErrorMessage
686F90    CGGameObject_C_virt84
68B830    CGGameObject_C_virt64
686890    CGGameObject_C_virt40
689D70    CGGameObject_C_virt3C
688B40    CGGameObject_C_virt38
687350    CGGameObject_C_virt18
684690    CGGameObject_C_virt10
68AA50    CGGameObject_C_virt0C
686760    CGGameObject_C_virt08
68A9C0    CGGameObject_C_virt04
68B800    CGGameObject_C_virt00
68BA80    CGGameObject_C__Shutdown
68A850    CGGameObject_C__PostInit
688AE0    CGGameObject_C__OnRightClick
68B980    CGGameObject_C__Initialize
67CC70    CGDynamicObject_C__PostInit
5580A0    CGDuelInfo__InitializeGame
557F20    CGDuelInfo__CancelDuel
557EA0    CGDuelInfo__AcceptDuel__
67D590    CGCorpse_C__PostInit
682B90    CGContainer_C_virt00
6811F0    CGContainer_C__CGContainer_C
561140    CGContainerInfo__LeaveWorld
516090    CGClassTrainer__SetTrainer
516290    CGClassTrainer__GetSkillLineIndexFromService
518430    CGClassTrainer__AddServices
4AA9B0    CGChat__AddChatMessage
56ED70    CGCharacterInfo__PutItemInBackpack
585BE0    CGCamera_virt0C
585B40    CGCamera_virt08
585AA0    CGCamera_virt04
584430    CGCamera_virt00
586FD0    CGCamera__UpdateFreeLookFacing
5872F0    CGCamera__SyncFreeLookFacing
588190    CGCamera__SetView
5896A0    CGCamera__ResetView
5859E0    CGCamera__ParentToWorld
583370    CGCamera__CreateViewFromCamera
5897F0    CGCamera_Unknown5
4769E0    CGCamera_Unknown4
58A150    CGCamera_Unknown3
589910    CGCamera_Unknown2
587E50    CGCamera_Unknown1
58B190    CGCamera_Unknown0
501120    CGBankInfo__OnCloseBank
6CA650    CGBag_C__FindItem_0
6CAC30    CGBag_C__FindItem
52D1F0    CGActionBar__UseAction
52C750    CGActionBar__PutActionInSlot
52D4B0    CGActionBar__PickupAction
52B870    CGActionBar__IsCurrentAction
52AE20    CGActionBar__GetTexture
52A470    CGActionBar__GetCooldown
670ED0    CEffect__UpdateAttachment
671720    CEffect__AddEffect
6E9690    CDebugSRWLock__DumpAllEntries
6E9640    CDebugSCritSect__DumpAllEntries
4032B0    CDataStore___scalar_deleting_destructor_
4010E0    CDataStore__Reset
421360    CDataStore__Put_9
421420    CDataStore__Put_6
421480    CDataStore__Put_1
4010D0    CDataStore__IsRead
421220    CDataStore__InternalFetchWrite
421150    CDataStore__InternalFetchRead
4211D0    CDataStore__InternalDestroy
4216C0    CDataStore__Get_9
421740    CDataStore__Get_5
421800    CDataStore__GetString
421160    CDataStore__GetBufferParams
401130    CDataStore__Finalize
421190    CDataStore__DetachBuffer
483850    CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedSex
484250    CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedRace
483980    CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedClass
484190    CCharCreateInfo__ResetCharCustomizeInfo
483A30    CCharCreateInfo__RandomizeCharCustomization
482900    CCharCreateInfo__CycleCharCustomization
482A00    CCharCreateInfo__CreateCharacter
447BE0    CBackdropGenerator__LoadXML
64C2C0    BuyItem
63F890    BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC___BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC
45F960    AsyncFileReadWaitAll
820330    AdditionalCheck2
404560    AdditionalCheck1
6E0620    AddLineToExecFile
```

----------


## Apoc

Lua Functions



```
lua_AbandonQuest    0x005697A0
lua_AbandonSkill    0x005565A0
lua_AcceptAreaSpiritHeal    0x004C5DA0
lua_AcceptArenaTeam    0x004BA7A0
lua_AcceptBattlefieldPort    0x004D6120
lua_AcceptChangedOptionWarnings    0x0047FBF0
lua_AcceptContest    0x0047EFB0
lua_AcceptDuel    0x00558080
lua_AcceptEULA    0x0047EF80
lua_AcceptGroup    0x004BA6E0
lua_AcceptGuild    0x004BA740
lua_AcceptLFGMatch    0x00546D10
lua_AcceptLevelGrant    0x004C2B50
lua_AcceptQuest    0x00512A30
lua_AcceptResurrect    0x004BA680
lua_AcceptScanning    0x0047EFA0
lua_AcceptSkillUps    0x005568B0
lua_AcceptSockets    0x0054D750
lua_AcceptTOS    0x0047EF70
lua_AcceptTerminationWithoutNotice    0x0047EF90
lua_AcceptTrade    0x0050C4C0
lua_AcceptXPLoss    0x004BB480
lua_AccountMsg_GetBody    0x004D8780
lua_AccountMsg_GetHeaderPriority    0x004D8620
lua_AccountMsg_GetHeaderSubject    0x004D8580
lua_AccountMsg_GetIndexHighestPriorityUnreadMsg    0x004D8B90
lua_AccountMsg_GetIndexNextUnreadMsg    0x004D8C40
lua_AccountMsg_GetNumTotalMsgs    0x004D8540
lua_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadMsgs    0x004D8AC0
lua_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadUrgentMsgs    0x004D8B40
lua_AccountMsg_LoadBody    0x004D86D0
lua_AccountMsg_LoadHeaders    0x004D9070
lua_AccountMsg_SetMsgRead    0x004D8D10
lua_ActionHasRange    0x0052B320
lua_AddChatWindowChannel    0x004A2400
lua_AddChatWindowMessages    0x0049CA20
lua_AddFriend    0x00630E90
lua_AddIgnore    0x00630FA0
lua_AddMute    0x00630FD0
lua_AddOrDelIgnore    0x00630F40
lua_AddOrDelMute    0x00630F70
lua_AddOrRemoveFriend    0x00631E80
lua_AddPreviewTalentPoints    0x00551800
lua_AddQuestWatch    0x00567480
lua_AddSkillUp    0x00556740
lua_AddTrackedAchievement    0x00535090
lua_AddTradeMoney    0x0050C910
lua_AppendToFile    0x004B1210
lua_ApplyBarberShopStyle    0x00538790
lua_ArenaTeamDisband    0x004B5FE0
lua_ArenaTeamInviteByName    0x004B5B70
lua_ArenaTeamLeave    0x004B5C80
lua_ArenaTeamRoster    0x00525370
lua_ArenaTeamSetLeaderByName    0x004B5EA0
lua_ArenaTeamUninviteByName    0x004B5D60
lua_AscendStop    0x00580F90
lua_AssistUnit    0x004C5920
lua_AttackTarget    0x004BA4B0
lua_AutoEquipCursorItem    0x004BA4E0
lua_AutoLootMailItem    0x004F56F0
lua_AutoStoreGuildBankItem    0x005279F0
lua_BackupMacros    0x004E4750
lua_BankButtonIDToInvSlotID    0x00501190
lua_BarberShopReset    0x005391A0
lua_BattlefieldMgrEntryInviteResponse    0x004D6A50
lua_BattlefieldMgrExitRequest    0x004D6AF0
lua_BattlefieldMgrQueueInviteResponse    0x004D6AB0
lua_BattlefieldMgrQueueRequest    0x004D6A90
lua_BeginTrade    0x004B10E0
lua_BindEnchant    0x004C2600
lua_BuyGuildBankTab    0x00527390
lua_BuyGuildCharter    0x0051C0F0
lua_BuyMerchantItem    0x0050B120
lua_BuyPetition    0x00523BF0
lua_BuySkillTier    0x005569D0
lua_BuyStableSlot    0x00523250
lua_BuyTrainerService    0x00517E40
lua_BuybackItem    0x0050B220
lua_CalculateAuctionDeposit    0x0051E740
lua_CalendarAddEvent    0x0053EA10
lua_CalendarCanAddEvent    0x0053AD10
lua_CalendarCanSendInvite    0x0053ACA0
lua_CalendarCloseEvent    0x0053A5E0
lua_CalendarContextDeselectEvent    0x0053A650
lua_CalendarContextEventCanComplain    0x0053F180
lua_CalendarContextEventCanEdit    0x0053CE30
lua_CalendarContextEventClipboard    0x0053A680
lua_CalendarContextEventComplain    0x0053F290
lua_CalendarContextEventCopy    0x0053EFD0
lua_CalendarContextEventGetCalendarType    0x0053CF40
lua_CalendarContextEventPaste    0x0053F0F0
lua_CalendarContextEventRemove    0x0053EEB0
lua_CalendarContextEventSignUp    0x0053EDC0
lua_CalendarContextGetEventIndex    0x0053C780
lua_CalendarContextInviteAvailable    0x0053CC50
lua_CalendarContextInviteDecline    0x0053CD40
lua_CalendarContextInviteIsPending    0x0053C800
lua_CalendarContextInviteModeratorStatus    0x0053C8F0
lua_CalendarContextInviteRemove    0x0053ECD0
lua_CalendarContextInviteStatus    0x0053CA10
lua_CalendarContextInviteType    0x0053CB20
lua_CalendarContextSelectEvent    0x0053C6B0
lua_CalendarDefaultGuildFilter    0x0053EB40
lua_CalendarEventAvailable    0x0053D0B0
lua_CalendarEventCanEdit    0x0053ABC0
lua_CalendarEventCanModerate    0x0053AA50
lua_CalendarEventClearAutoApprove    0x0053D850
lua_CalendarEventClearLocked    0x0053D7D0
lua_CalendarEventClearModerator    0x0053A9B0
lua_CalendarEventDecline    0x0053D0F0
lua_CalendarEventGetCalendarType    0x0053AC10
lua_CalendarEventGetInvite    0x0053C330
lua_CalendarEventGetInviteResponseTime    0x0053C520
lua_CalendarEventGetInviteSortCriterion    0x0053A7B0
lua_CalendarEventGetNumInvites    0x0053A610
lua_CalendarEventGetRepeatOptions    0x0053AB30
lua_CalendarEventGetSelectedInvite    0x0053D9C0
lua_CalendarEventGetStatusOptions    0x0053A840
lua_CalendarEventGetTextures    0x0053D890
lua_CalendarEventGetTypes    0x0053AAE0
lua_CalendarEventHasPendingInvite    0x0053F8E0
lua_CalendarEventHaveSettingsChanged    0x0053AB80
lua_CalendarEventInvite    0x0053ECA0
lua_CalendarEventIsModerator    0x0053AA20
lua_CalendarEventRemoveInvite    0x0053D040
lua_CalendarEventSelectInvite    0x0053AC50
lua_CalendarEventSetAutoApprove    0x0053D810
lua_CalendarEventSetDate    0x0053D3C0
lua_CalendarEventSetDescription    0x0053D1A0
lua_CalendarEventSetLocked    0x0053D790
lua_CalendarEventSetLockoutDate    0x0053D570
lua_CalendarEventSetLockoutTime    0x0053D670
lua_CalendarEventSetModerator    0x0053A940
lua_CalendarEventSetRepeatOption    0x0053D2A0
lua_CalendarEventSetSize    0x0053D330
lua_CalendarEventSetStatus    0x0053A8A0
lua_CalendarEventSetTextureID    0x0053D720
lua_CalendarEventSetTime    0x0053D4C0
lua_CalendarEventSetTitle    0x0053D130
lua_CalendarEventSetType    0x0053D210
lua_CalendarEventSignUp    0x0053F370
lua_CalendarEventSortInvites    0x0053A6B0
lua_CalendarGetAbsMonth    0x0053BBD0
lua_CalendarGetDate    0x0053A2A0
lua_CalendarGetDayEvent    0x00542BA0
lua_CalendarGetDayEventSequenceInfo    0x0053BDB0
lua_CalendarGetEventIndex    0x0053C090
lua_CalendarGetEventInfo    0x0053F3F0
lua_CalendarGetFirstPendingInvite    0x0053BF20
lua_CalendarGetHolidayInfo    0x00542FC0
lua_CalendarGetMaxCreateDate    0x0053A550
lua_CalendarGetMaxDate    0x0053A3E0
lua_CalendarGetMinDate    0x0053A330
lua_CalendarGetMinHistoryDate    0x0053A490
lua_CalendarGetMonth    0x0053BB00
lua_CalendarGetMonthNames    0x0053A220
lua_CalendarGetNumDayEvents    0x0053BD00
lua_CalendarGetNumPendingInvites    0x00541360
lua_CalendarGetRaidInfo    0x0053C110
lua_CalendarGetWeekdayNames    0x0053A260
lua_CalendarIsActionPending    0x0053AD80
lua_CalendarMassInviteArenaTeam    0x0053EC00
lua_CalendarMassInviteGuild    0x0053EA50
lua_CalendarNewEvent    0x0053EA40
lua_CalendarNewGuildAnnouncement    0x0053EB20
lua_CalendarNewGuildEvent    0x0053EB30
lua_CalendarOpenEvent    0x0053BFC0
lua_CalendarRemoveEvent    0x0053C6A0
lua_CalendarSetAbsMonth    0x00545C50
lua_CalendarSetMonth    0x0053E9A0
lua_CalendarUpdateEvent    0x0053EC70
lua_CallCompanion    0x004EC1C0
lua_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart    0x00581560
lua_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop    0x005815D0
lua_CameraZoomIn    0x00586700
lua_CameraZoomOut    0x00586760
lua_CanAlterSkin    0x00537DD0
lua_CanCancelAuction    0x0051E080
lua_CanComplainChat    0x004A1320
lua_CanComplainInboxItem    0x004F5660
lua_CanEditGuildEvent    0x00554210
lua_CanEditGuildInfo    0x00554020
lua_CanEditGuildTabInfo    0x00554140
lua_CanEditMOTD    0x00553DE0
lua_CanEditOfficerNote    0x00553F00
lua_CanEditPublicNote    0x00553E70
lua_CanEjectPassengerFromSeat    0x00598670
lua_CanExitVehicle    0x00580920
lua_CanGrantLevel    0x004BD3C0
lua_CanGuildBankRepair    0x005540B0
lua_CanGuildDemote    0x00553C30
lua_CanGuildInvite    0x00553CC0
lua_CanGuildPromote    0x00553BA0
lua_CanGuildRemove    0x00553D50
lua_CanHearthAndResurrectFromArea    0x004D4EC0
lua_CanInspect    0x004C1FB0
lua_CanJoinBattlefieldAsGroup    0x004D4D90
lua_CanMerchantRepair    0x0050A650
lua_CanQueueForWintergrasp    0x004CC1A0
lua_CanSendAuctionQuery    0x0051DDD0
lua_CanSendLFGQuery    0x0054AFF0
lua_CanShowAchievementUI    0x00531780
lua_CanShowResetInstances    0x004BA610
lua_CanSignPetition    0x00557320
lua_CanSummonFriend    0x004BD440
lua_CanSwitchVehicleSeat    0x0058D2A0
lua_CanSwitchVehicleSeats    0x00580970
lua_CanUseEquipmentSets    0x0052E470
lua_CanViewOfficerNote    0x00553F90
lua_CanWithdrawGuildBankMoney    0x00527560
lua_CancelAreaSpiritHeal    0x004C2790
lua_CancelAuction    0x0051FCC0
lua_CancelBarberShop    0x00538620
lua_CancelDuel    0x00558090
lua_CancelItemTempEnchantment    0x007B8A60
lua_CancelLogin    0x0047FB30
lua_CancelLogout    0x004BA800
lua_CancelPendingEquip    0x004BA420
lua_CancelPendingLFG    0x00546DF0
lua_CancelRealmListQuery    0x00480E10
lua_CancelShapeshiftForm    0x004EBA40
lua_CancelSkillUps    0x00555B00
lua_CancelSummon    0x004BAC70
lua_CancelTrade    0x004B10F0
lua_CancelTradeAccept    0x0050C510
lua_CancelUnitBuff    0x007BA5B0
lua_CastPetAction    0x0055DEC0
lua_CastShapeshiftForm    0x004E9E70
lua_CastSpell    0x004EE8D0
lua_CastSpellByID    0x004EBC40
lua_CastSpellByName    0x004ED990
lua_ChangeActionBarPage    0x00529590
lua_ChangeChatColor    0x0049F190
lua_ChangeRealm    0x00481910
lua_ChannelBan    0x0049F0B0
lua_ChannelInvite    0x0049F070
lua_ChannelKick    0x0049F090
lua_ChannelModerator    0x0049EFF0
lua_ChannelMute    0x0049F030
lua_ChannelSilenceAll    0x004A18F0
lua_ChannelSilenceVoice    0x004A17E0
lua_ChannelToggleAnnouncements    0x0049F0F0
lua_ChannelUnSilenceAll    0x004A1AA0
lua_ChannelUnSilenceVoice    0x004A1990
lua_ChannelUnban    0x0049F0D0
lua_ChannelUnmoderator    0x0049F010
lua_ChannelUnmute    0x0049F050
lua_ChannelVoiceOff    0x0049F130
lua_ChannelVoiceOn    0x0049F110
lua_CheckBinderDist    0x004BB580
lua_CheckInbox    0x004F2730
lua_CheckInteractDistance    0x004BADA0
lua_CheckReadyCheckTime    0x004FB480
lua_CheckSpiritHealerDist    0x004BB4C0
lua_CheckTalentMasterDist    0x004BB520
lua_ClearAchievementComparisonUnit    0x00534F80
lua_ClearChannelWatch    0x004A02F0
lua_ClearCursor    0x004C1A40
lua_ClearFocus    0x004C1E80
lua_ClearInspectPlayer    0x0056D8A0
lua_ClearLFGAutojoin    0x00546BF0
lua_ClearLFMAutofill    0x00546C70
lua_ClearLookingForGroup    0x00547D40
lua_ClearLookingForMore    0x00547D50
lua_ClearOverrideBindings    0x004DDEE0
lua_ClearPartyAssignment    0x004F8DD0
lua_ClearSendMail    0x004F18F0
lua_ClearTarget    0x004C5A30
lua_ClearTutorials    0x004CBAF0
lua_ClickAuctionSellItemButton    0x0051E890
lua_ClickLandmark    0x004CF9B0
lua_ClickPetitionButton    0x00523880
lua_ClickSendMailItemButton    0x004F46A0
lua_ClickSocketButton    0x0054D0C0
lua_ClickStablePet    0x00523320
lua_ClickTargetTradeButton    0x0050C800
lua_ClickTradeButton    0x0050D520
lua_CloseAuctionHouse    0x00521450
lua_CloseBankFrame    0x00501210
lua_CloseBattlefield    0x004D2520
lua_CloseGossip    0x00510370
lua_CloseGuildBankFrame    0x00525B80
lua_CloseGuildRegistrar    0x0051BEC0
lua_CloseGuildRoster    0x0042F360
lua_CloseItemText    0x0050FD60
lua_CloseLoot    0x0050E3F0
lua_CloseMail    0x004F5CB0
lua_CloseMerchant    0x0050A330
lua_ClosePetStables    0x00522FD0
lua_ClosePetition    0x00557300
lua_ClosePetitionVendor    0x00523BB0
lua_CloseQuest    0x005127D0
lua_CloseSocketInfo    0x0054CCC0
lua_CloseTabardCreation    0x0051AEB0
lua_CloseTaxiMap    0x005132C0
lua_CloseTrade    0x0050D490
lua_CloseTradeSkill    0x00561B00
lua_CloseTrainer    0x00516350
lua_CollapseAllFactionHeaders    0x0055A0C0
lua_CollapseChannelHeader    0x004A5A90
lua_CollapseFactionHeader    0x0055A070
lua_CollapseQuestHeader    0x0056A5B0
lua_CollapseSkillHeader    0x00556680
lua_CollapseTradeSkillSubClass    0x005646A0
lua_CollapseTrainerSkillLine    0x00518130
lua_CombatLogAddFilter    0x006C5EB0
lua_CombatLogAdvanceEntry    0x006C5B60
lua_CombatLogClearEntries    0x006C7090
lua_CombatLogGetCurrentEntry    0x006C51F0
lua_CombatLogGetNumEntries    0x006C59B0
lua_CombatLogGetRetentionTime    0x006C3980
lua_CombatLogResetFilter    0x006C59A0
lua_CombatLogSetCurrentEntry    0x006C5A20
lua_CombatLogSetRetentionTime    0x006C35A0
lua_CombatLog_Object_IsA    0x006C35F0
lua_CombatTextSetActiveUnit    0x006C3570
lua_CommentatorAddPlayer    0x004E7DE0
lua_CommentatorEnterInstance    0x004E6E80
lua_CommentatorExitInstance    0x004E6F50
lua_CommentatorFollowPlayer    0x004E72F0
lua_CommentatorGetCamera    0x004E7A40
lua_CommentatorGetCurrentMapID    0x004E7B20
lua_CommentatorGetInstanceInfo    0x004E6CC0
lua_CommentatorGetMapInfo    0x004E6B80
lua_CommentatorGetMode    0x004E69E0
lua_CommentatorGetNumMaps    0x004E5EE0
lua_CommentatorGetNumPlayers    0x004E6FC0
lua_CommentatorGetPlayerInfo    0x004E70B0
lua_CommentatorLookatPlayer    0x004E7470
lua_CommentatorRemovePlayer    0x004E8000
lua_CommentatorSetBattlemaster    0x004E81B0
lua_CommentatorSetCamera    0x004E7890
lua_CommentatorSetCameraCollision    0x004E8310
lua_CommentatorSetMapAndInstanceIndex    0x004E75F0
lua_CommentatorSetMode    0x004E6850
lua_CommentatorSetMoveSpeed    0x004E8290
lua_CommentatorSetPlayerIndex    0x004E7740
lua_CommentatorSetTargetHeightOffset    0x004E83B0
lua_CommentatorStartInstance    0x004E7BB0
lua_CommentatorToggleMode    0x004E6930
lua_CommentatorUpdateMapInfo    0x004E6AE0
lua_CommentatorUpdatePlayerInfo    0x004E6A40
lua_CommentatorZoomIn    0x004E5F20
lua_CommentatorZoomOut    0x004E5FC0
lua_ComplainChat    0x004AF520
lua_ComplainInboxItem    0x004F55F0
lua_CompleteQuest    0x00512A90
lua_ConfirmAcceptQuest    0x00511F00
lua_ConfirmBindOnUse    0x004B1410
lua_ConfirmBinder    0x004BBBF0
lua_ConfirmLootRoll    0x0050E890
lua_ConfirmLootSlot    0x0050F010
lua_ConfirmReadyCheck    0x004FB330
lua_ConfirmSummon    0x004BABB0
lua_ConfirmTalentWipe    0x004BBBB0
lua_ConsoleAddMessage    0x004B25C0
lua_ConsoleExec    0x0058CF90
lua_ContainerIDToInventoryID    0x0055E660
lua_ContainerRefundItemPurchase    0x00560D00
lua_ContestAccepted    0x004804E0
lua_ConvertToRaid    0x004FADF0
lua_CreateCharacter    0x00483210
lua_CreateFont    0x007D1210
lua_CreateFrame    0x007D1570
lua_CreateMacro    0x004E5A10
lua_CreateMiniWorldMapArrowFrame    0x004CEA10
lua_CreateWorldMapArrowFrame    0x004CE950
lua_CursorCanGoInSlot    0x005708B0
lua_CursorHasItem    0x004B51E0
lua_CursorHasMacro    0x004B5260
lua_CursorHasMoney    0x004B52A0
lua_CursorHasSpell    0x004B5220
lua_CustomizeExistingCharacter    0x00484580
lua_CycleCharCustomization    0x00483100
lua_DeclineArenaTeam    0x004BA7D0
lua_DeclineCharacter    0x004854F0
lua_DeclineGroup    0x004BA710
lua_DeclineGuild    0x004BA770
lua_DeclineInvite    0x004A0360
lua_DeclineLFGMatch    0x00546D80
lua_DeclineLevelGrant    0x004B7630
lua_DeclineName    0x0047FCF0
lua_DeclineName_0    0x004B2460
lua_DeclineQuest    0x00512A40
lua_DeclineResurrect    0x004BA6B0
lua_DefaultServerLogin    0x0047EFC0
lua_DelIgnore    0x00632080
lua_DelMute    0x006320B0
lua_DeleteCharacter    0x00485360
lua_DeleteCursorItem    0x004C1BC0
lua_DeleteEquipmentSet    0x0052F2E0
lua_DeleteGMTicket    0x0052DDB0
lua_DeleteInboxItem    0x004F3450
lua_DeleteMacro    0x004E4850
lua_DemoteAssistant    0x004FB040
lua_DepositGuildBankMoney    0x00527480
lua_DescendStop    0x00581030
lua_DestroyTotem    0x004BD6B0
lua_DisableAddOn    0x0047F710
lua_DisableAddOn_0    0x004B1F80
lua_DisableAllAddOns    0x0047F7D0
lua_DisableAllAddOns_0    0x004B2040
lua_DisableSpellAutocast    0x004EE820
lua_DisconnectFromServer    0x00480630
lua_DismissCompanion    0x004EC290
lua_Dismount    0x004BD2D0
lua_DisplayChannelOwner    0x0049EED0
lua_DisplayChannelVoiceOff    0x0049F170
lua_DisplayChannelVoiceOn    0x0049F150
lua_DoEmote    0x004A1020
lua_DoReadyCheck    0x004FB300
lua_DoTradeSkill    0x00561E50
lua_DownloadSettings    0x004B2580
lua_DropCursorMoney    0x004C42E0
lua_DropItemOnUnit    0x004C2630
lua_DungeonUsesTerrainMap    0x004CD730
lua_EULAAccepted    0x00480360
lua_EditMacro    0x004E4880
lua_EjectPassengerFromSeat    0x00598760
lua_EnableAddOn    0x0047F600
lua_EnableAddOn_0    0x004B1E80
lua_EnableAllAddOns    0x0047F6C0
lua_EnableAllAddOns_0    0x004B1F40
lua_EnableSpellAutocast    0x004EE7C0
lua_EndBoundTradeable    0x004C2B60
lua_EnterWorld    0x0047F270
lua_EnumerateFrames    0x007D1410
lua_EnumerateServerChannels    0x0049F8A0
lua_EquipCursorItem    0x004C1A60
lua_EquipItemByName    0x004BCF10
lua_EquipPendingItem    0x004BA390
lua_EquipmentManagerClearIgnoredSlotsForSave    0x0052E410
lua_EquipmentManagerIgnoreSlotForSave    0x0052E360
lua_EquipmentManagerIsSlotIgnoredForSave    0x0052E3B0
lua_EquipmentManagerUnignoreSlotForSave    0x0052E420
lua_EquipmentSetContainsLockedItems    0x0052FE00
lua_ExpandAllFactionHeaders    0x0055A0E0
lua_ExpandChannelHeader    0x004A5B10
lua_ExpandCurrencyList    0x005313E0
lua_ExpandFactionHeader    0x0055A100
lua_ExpandQuestHeader    0x0056A600
lua_ExpandSkillHeader    0x005566E0
lua_ExpandTradeSkillSubClass    0x00564740
lua_ExpandTrainerSkillLine    0x005181D0
lua_FactionToggleAtWar    0x005594E0
lua_FillLocalizedClassList    0x0058F010
lua_FindSpellBookSlotByID    0x004E9530
lua_FlagTutorial    0x004CB810
lua_FlipCameraYaw    0x005841F0
lua_FocusUnit    0x004C1D20
lua_FollowUnit    0x004C1D60
lua_ForceLogout    0x004B1100
lua_ForceQuit    0x004B1110
lua_FrameXML_Debug    0x004AFF90
lua_GMResponseNeedMoreHelp    0x0052DDC0
lua_GMResponseResolve    0x0052DE20
lua_GMSurveyAnswer    0x004BB350
lua_GMSurveyAnswerSubmit    0x004B6550
lua_GMSurveyCommentSubmit    0x004B6640
lua_GMSurveyNumAnswers    0x004BB3F0
lua_GMSurveyQuestion    0x004BB2D0
lua_GMSurveySubmit    0x004BB470
lua_GameMovieFinished    0x004BD720
lua_GetAbandonQuestItems    0x005694A0
lua_GetAbandonQuestName    0x00566360
lua_GetAccountExpansionLevel    0x004808D0
lua_GetAchievementCategory    0x00532380
lua_GetAchievementComparisonInfo    0x00534F90
lua_GetAchievementCriteriaInfo    0x00535E30
lua_GetAchievementInfo    0x005347E0
lua_GetAchievementInfoFromCriteria    0x005321C0
lua_GetAchievementLink    0x00536690
lua_GetAchievementNumCriteria    0x00535AB0
lua_GetAchievementNumRewards    0x00532410
lua_GetAchievementReward    0x005324A0
lua_GetActionAutocast    0x0052A8C0
lua_GetActionBarPage    0x00529600
lua_GetActionBarToggles    0x00529DC0
lua_GetActionCooldown    0x0052A7F0
lua_GetActionCount    0x00529310
lua_GetActionInfo    0x0052A540
lua_GetActionText    0x00529390
lua_GetActionTexture    0x0052B160
lua_GetActiveLevel    0x005118A0
lua_GetActiveTalentGroup    0x0054DB00
lua_GetActiveTitle    0x00511760
lua_GetActiveVoiceChannel    0x0049C750
lua_GetAddOnCPUUsage    0x004B1CA0
lua_GetAddOnDependencies    0x004806E0
lua_GetAddOnDependencies_0    0x004B7300
lua_GetAddOnEnableState    0x0047F520
lua_GetAddOnInfo    0x0047F2C0
lua_GetAddOnInfo_0    0x004B1880
lua_GetAddOnMemoryUsage    0x004B1B70
lua_GetAddOnMetadata    0x004B1A70
lua_GetAdjustedSkillPoints    0x00556820
lua_GetAreaSpiritHealerTime    0x004B6AF0
lua_GetArenaCurrency    0x00594610
lua_GetArenaTeam    0x00524EE0
lua_GetArenaTeamGdfInfo    0x005248E0
lua_GetArenaTeamRosterInfo    0x00524640
lua_GetArenaTeamRosterSelection    0x00524A90
lua_GetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline    0x00524080
lua_GetArmorPenetration    0x00592E30
lua_GetAttackPowerForStat    0x00592EB0
lua_GetAuctionHouseDepositRate    0x0051D7D0
lua_GetAuctionInvTypes    0x0051DC20
lua_GetAuctionItemClasses    0x0051DAB0
lua_GetAuctionItemInfo    0x0051F4B0
lua_GetAuctionItemLink    0x0051D960
lua_GetAuctionItemSubClasses    0x0051DB10
lua_GetAuctionItemTimeLeft    0x00521460
lua_GetAuctionSellItemInfo    0x0051EAD0
lua_GetAuctionSort    0x0051CB50
lua_GetAutoCompleteResults    0x004A6AE0
lua_GetAvailableLevel    0x00511800
lua_GetAvailableRaces    0x00483AC0
lua_GetAvailableTitle    0x005116C0
lua_GetBackpackCurrencyInfo    0x00531530
lua_GetBagName    0x005608C0
lua_GetBankSlotCost    0x00501380
lua_GetBarberShopStyleInfo    0x005380F0
lua_GetBarberShopTotalCost    0x00538600
lua_GetBaseMip    0x004B0A70
lua_GetBattlefieldArenaFaction    0x004D2C60
lua_GetBattlefieldEstimatedWaitTime    0x004D2710
lua_GetBattlefieldFlagPosition    0x004D64D0
lua_GetBattlefieldInfo    0x004D5EB0
lua_GetBattlefieldInstanceExpiration    0x004D2620
lua_GetBattlefieldInstanceInfo    0x004D6000
lua_GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime    0x004D26B0
lua_GetBattlefieldMapIconScale    0x004D4DF0
lua_GetBattlefieldPortExpiration    0x004D2560
lua_GetBattlefieldPosition    0x004D49D0
lua_GetBattlefieldScore    0x004D4570
lua_GetBattlefieldStatData    0x004D2940
lua_GetBattlefieldStatInfo    0x004D4850
lua_GetBattlefieldStatus    0x004D4320
lua_GetBattlefieldTeamInfo    0x004D2B60
lua_GetBattlefieldTimeWaited    0x004D27B0
lua_GetBattlefieldVehicleInfo    0x004D4BC0
lua_GetBattlefieldWinner    0x004D28A0
lua_GetBattlegroundInfo    0x004D6810
lua_GetBidderAuctionItems    0x0051F410
lua_GetBillingPlan    0x00480910
lua_GetBillingTimeRemaining    0x00480880
lua_GetBillingTimeRested    0x004809C0
lua_GetBindLocation    0x004B6A80
lua_GetBinding    0x004DC2E0
lua_GetBindingAction    0x004DFEC0
lua_GetBindingByKey    0x004DFF60
lua_GetBindingKey    0x004DC3C0
lua_GetBlockChance    0x00592940
lua_GetBonusBarOffset    0x00529520
lua_GetBuildInfo    0x0047EC30
lua_GetBuildInfo_0    0x004AFFF0
lua_GetBuybackItemInfo    0x0050ACD0
lua_GetBuybackItemLink    0x0050AF20
lua_GetCVar    0x00480A00
lua_GetCVarAbsoluteMax    0x004B5100
lua_GetCVarAbsoluteMin    0x004B5060
lua_GetCVarBool    0x004B07E0
lua_GetCVarDefault    0x00480A80
lua_GetCVarDefault_0    0x004B0860
lua_GetCVarInfo    0x004B0690
lua_GetCVarMax    0x004B4F50
lua_GetCVarMin    0x00480B10
lua_GetCVar_0    0x004B0770
lua_GetCategoryInfo    0x00532060
lua_GetCategoryList    0x00531E30
lua_GetCategoryNumAchievements    0x00534100
lua_GetChangedOptionWarnings    0x00480BF0
lua_GetChannelDisplayInfo    0x0049FC20
lua_GetChannelList    0x0049ECF0
lua_GetChannelName    0x0049EEF0
lua_GetChannelRosterInfo    0x004A56E0
lua_GetCharacterCreateFacing    0x00483190
lua_GetCharacterInfo    0x00485100
lua_GetCharacterListUpdate    0x00486140
lua_GetCharacterSelectFacing    0x00484FD0
lua_GetChatTypeIndex    0x0049F580
lua_GetChatWindowChannels    0x0049F690
lua_GetChatWindowInfo    0x0049C7A0
lua_GetChatWindowMessages    0x0049C970
lua_GetClassesForRace    0x00483BE0
lua_GetClickFrame    0x004E1A90
lua_GetClientExpansionLevel    0x0047F8C0
lua_GetCoinIcon    0x004B1230
lua_GetCoinText    0x004B12C0
lua_GetCoinTextureString    0x004B1360
lua_GetCombatRating    0x00592760
lua_GetCombatRatingBonus    0x00592820
lua_GetComboPoints    0x00595FC0
lua_GetCompanionCooldown    0x004EC070
lua_GetCompanionInfo    0x004EBEA0
lua_GetComparisonAchievementPoints    0x00532870
lua_GetComparisonCategoryNumAchievements    0x00534350
lua_GetComparisonStatistic    0x005363F0
lua_GetContainerFreeSlots    0x0055F510
lua_GetContainerItemCooldown    0x0055FA80
lua_GetContainerItemDurability    0x0055FBE0
lua_GetContainerItemGems    0x00560DF0
lua_GetContainerItemID    0x0055F9F0
lua_GetContainerItemInfo    0x0055F780
lua_GetContainerItemLink    0x0055F960
lua_GetContainerItemPurchaseInfo    0x005609D0
lua_GetContainerItemPurchaseItem    0x00560B40
lua_GetContainerNumFreeSlots    0x0055F280
lua_GetContainerNumSlots    0x0055F190
lua_GetCorpseMapPosition    0x004CE440
lua_GetCorpseRecoveryDelay    0x004B6130
lua_GetCreditsText    0x0047FA30
lua_GetCritChance    0x00592A80
lua_GetCritChanceFromAgility    0x00592AE0
lua_GetCurrencyListInfo    0x00531120
lua_GetCurrencyListSize    0x005307B0
lua_GetCurrentArenaSeason    0x005240C0
lua_GetCurrentBindingSet    0x004DB530
lua_GetCurrentGuildBankTab    0x00525A90
lua_GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus    0x007D1280
lua_GetCurrentMapAreaID    0x004CD900
lua_GetCurrentMapContinent    0x004CD830
lua_GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel    0x004CDAB0
lua_GetCurrentMapZone    0x004CD970
lua_GetCurrentMultisampleFormat    0x004D8000
lua_GetCurrentResolution    0x004D7BE0
lua_GetCurrentTitle    0x004BAF10
lua_GetCursorInfo    0x004BA050
lua_GetCursorMoney    0x004B5900
lua_GetCursorPosition    0x004807B0
lua_GetDailyQuestsCompleted    0x00512FB0
lua_GetDamageBonusStat    0x004BAB10
lua_GetDeathReleasePosition    0x004CE4B0
lua_GetDefaultLanguage    0x004A0FB0
lua_GetDodgeChance    0x005928E0
lua_GetDungeonDifficulty    0x004B5630
lua_GetEquipmentSetInfo    0x0052FC00
lua_GetEquipmentSetInfoByName    0x0052FCB0
lua_GetEquipmentSetItemIDs    0x0052FA70
lua_GetEquipmentSetLocations    0x0052F340
lua_GetEventCPUUsage    0x004B1E00
lua_GetExistingLocales    0x004B2280
lua_GetExistingSocketInfo    0x0054D450
lua_GetExistingSocketLink    0x0054D630
lua_GetExpertise    0x00597540
lua_GetExpertisePercent    0x00597600
lua_GetFacialHairCustomization    0x00482F50
lua_GetFacialHairCustomization_0    0x00538270
lua_GetFactionForRace    0x00482DA0
lua_GetFactionInfo    0x00558FA0
lua_GetFarclip    0x004B0910
lua_GetFirstTradeSkill    0x00561DC0
lua_GetFrameCPUUsage    0x004B71E0
lua_GetFramerate    0x004B0B80
lua_GetFramesRegisteredForEvent    0x007D1860
lua_GetFriendInfo    0x0062E5F0
lua_GetFunctionCPUUsage    0x004B1D60
lua_GetGMStatus    0x004B6690
lua_GetGMTicket    0x0052DCE0
lua_GetGMTicketCategories    0x004B6A00
lua_GetGameAccountInfo    0x0047FE90
lua_GetGameTime    0x0058CF50
lua_GetGamma    0x004D71D0
lua_GetGlyphLink    0x00537C80
lua_GetGlyphSocketInfo    0x005377A0
lua_GetGossipActiveQuests    0x00510CD0
lua_GetGossipAvailableQuests    0x00510C30
lua_GetGossipOptions    0x00510310
lua_GetGossipText    0x00510230
lua_GetGreetingText    0x005115C0
lua_GetGroupPreviewTalentPointsSpent    0x0054E710
lua_GetGuildBankItemInfo    0x00527600
lua_GetGuildBankItemLink    0x005263A0
lua_GetGuildBankMoney    0x00525AC0
lua_GetGuildBankMoneyTransaction    0x005264C0
lua_GetGuildBankTabCost    0x00528120
lua_GetGuildBankTabInfo    0x00527DF0
lua_GetGuildBankTabPermissions    0x005530C0
lua_GetGuildBankText    0x00525C60
lua_GetGuildBankTransaction    0x005283C0
lua_GetGuildBankWithdrawLimit    0x00553260
lua_GetGuildBankWithdrawMoney    0x00525B20
lua_GetGuildCharterCost    0x0051BF00
lua_GetGuildEventInfo    0x00555070
lua_GetGuildInfo    0x00570B20
lua_GetGuildInfoText    0x005525A0
lua_GetGuildRosterInfo    0x00554CA0
lua_GetGuildRosterLastOnline    0x00552C50
lua_GetGuildRosterMOTD    0x00552400
lua_GetGuildRosterSelection    0x00552E30
lua_GetGuildRosterShowOffline    0x00552450
lua_GetGuildTabardFileNames    0x005281A0
lua_GetHairCustomization    0x00482EE0
lua_GetHairCustomization_0    0x00538250
lua_GetHonorCurrency    0x00594590
lua_GetIgnoreName    0x0062EAB0
lua_GetInboxHeaderInfo    0x004F2810
lua_GetInboxInvoiceInfo    0x004F2CA0
lua_GetInboxItem    0x004F5210
lua_GetInboxItemLink    0x004F2FA0
lua_GetInboxNumItems    0x004F1A00
lua_GetInboxText    0x004F4ED0
lua_GetInspectArenaTeamData    0x0056E070
lua_GetInspectHonorData    0x0056D7D0
lua_GetInstanceBootTimeRemaining    0x004B6190
lua_GetInstanceDifficulty    0x004B54D0
lua_GetInstanceInfo    0x004B5510
lua_GetInstanceLockTimeRemaining    0x004B61F0
lua_GetInventoryAlertStatus    0x0056DFE0
lua_GetInventoryItemBroken    0x0056FDB0
lua_GetInventoryItemCooldown    0x0056DEA0
lua_GetInventoryItemCount    0x0056FE70
lua_GetInventoryItemDurability    0x005701A0
lua_GetInventoryItemGems    0x00570520
lua_GetInventoryItemID    0x00570410
lua_GetInventoryItemLink    0x005702A0
lua_GetInventoryItemQuality    0x00570070
lua_GetInventoryItemTexture    0x0056FBF0
lua_GetInventoryItemsForSlot    0x0056F600
lua_GetInventorySlotInfo    0x0056DDA0
lua_GetItemCooldown    0x004B1600
lua_GetItemCount    0x004BBF40
lua_GetItemFamily    0x004B1560
lua_GetItemGem    0x004BBDB0
lua_GetItemIcon    0x004B6F60
lua_GetItemInfo    0x004B6BA0
lua_GetItemQualityColor    0x004B1460
lua_GetItemSpell    0x004BC0B0
lua_GetItemStatDelta    0x0058D480
lua_GetItemStats    0x0058D3B0
lua_GetItemUniqueness    0x004B6E10
lua_GetKnownSlotFromHighestRankSlot    0x004E94C0
lua_GetLFGPartyResults    0x0054B600
lua_GetLFGResults    0x0054B210
lua_GetLFGRoles    0x00546320
lua_GetLFGStatusText    0x00546E60
lua_GetLFGTypeEntries    0x005468D0
lua_GetLFGTypes    0x005462E0
lua_GetLanguageByIndex    0x004A0EB0
lua_GetLatestCompletedAchievements    0x00532650
lua_GetLatestCompletedComparisonAchievements    0x00532720
lua_GetLatestThreeSenders    0x004F36A0
lua_GetLatestUpdatedComparisonStats    0x00532790
lua_GetLatestUpdatedStats    0x005326C0
lua_GetLocale    0x0047ED30
lua_GetLookingForGroup    0x00546760
lua_GetLootMethod    0x004F7620
lua_GetLootRollItemInfo    0x0050E510
lua_GetLootRollItemLink    0x0050E6C0
lua_GetLootRollTimeLeft    0x0050E780
lua_GetLootSlotInfo    0x0050E0B0
lua_GetLootSlotLink    0x0050E210
lua_GetLootThreshold    0x004F6E70
lua_GetMacroBody    0x004E4820
lua_GetMacroIconInfo    0x004E27B0
lua_GetMacroIndexByName    0x004E3F10
lua_GetMacroInfo    0x004E4790
lua_GetMacroItem    0x004E4AE0
lua_GetMacroItemIconInfo    0x004E2880
lua_GetMacroSpell    0x004E4D30
lua_GetManaRegen    0x005973E0
lua_GetMapContinents    0x004CD610
lua_GetMapInfo    0x004CD790
lua_GetMapLandmarkInfo    0x004CE520
lua_GetMapOverlayInfo    0x004CE770
lua_GetMapZones    0x004CD680
lua_GetMasterLootCandidate    0x0050E460
lua_GetMatrixCoordinates    0x0047F1A0
lua_GetMaxArenaCurrency    0x0055E6F0
lua_GetMaxCombatRatingBonus    0x0058CFE0
lua_GetMaxDailyQuests    0x00511C90
lua_GetMerchantItemCostInfo    0x0050A340
lua_GetMerchantItemCostItem    0x0050A480
lua_GetMerchantItemInfo    0x0050AA70
lua_GetMerchantItemLink    0x00509E60
lua_GetMerchantItemMaxStack    0x00509F30
lua_GetMerchantNumItems    0x00509E30
lua_GetMinigameState    0x0054D8E0
lua_GetMinigameType    0x0054D7F0
lua_GetMinimapZoneText    0x004B5380
lua_GetMirrorTimerInfo    0x004C27A0
lua_GetMirrorTimerProgress    0x004B73F0
lua_GetModifiedClick    0x004DD5A0
lua_GetModifiedClickAction    0x004DC480
lua_GetMoney    0x005944F0
lua_GetMouseButtonClicked    0x004B00A0
lua_GetMouseButtonName    0x004B4DD0
lua_GetMouseFocus    0x004B6B50
lua_GetMovieResolution    0x00480250
lua_GetMultiCastTotemSpells    0x00529960
lua_GetMultisampleFormats    0x004D7F70
lua_GetMuteName    0x0062EBF0
lua_GetMuteStatus    0x0049D4F0
lua_GetNameForRace    0x00482D20
lua_GetNetStats    0x004B1120
lua_GetNewSocketInfo    0x0054CE60
lua_GetNewSocketLink    0x0054D010
lua_GetNextAchievement    0x00534710
lua_GetNextStableSlotCost    0x00522B50
lua_GetNumActiveQuests    0x00511690
lua_GetNumAddOns    0x004B1840
lua_GetNumArenaOpponents    0x004D2CA0
lua_GetNumArenaTeamMembers    0x00523FB0
lua_GetNumAuctionItems    0x0051D830
lua_GetNumAvailableQuests    0x00511660
lua_GetNumBankSlots    0x00501300
lua_GetNumBattlefieldFlagPositions    0x004D2AC0
lua_GetNumBattlefieldPositions    0x004D2A20
lua_GetNumBattlefieldScores    0x004D2860
lua_GetNumBattlefieldStats    0x004D2900
lua_GetNumBattlefieldVehicles    0x004D2B20
lua_GetNumBattlefields    0x004D4190
lua_GetNumBattlegroundTypes    0x004D4F20
lua_GetNumBindings    0x004DB500
lua_GetNumBuybackItems    0x0050A050
lua_GetNumChannelMembers    0x004A5940
lua_GetNumCharacters    0x004850D0
lua_GetNumCompanions    0x004EA020
lua_GetNumComparisonCompletedAchievements    0x005345E0
lua_GetNumCompletedAchievements    0x005344C0
lua_GetNumDeclensionSets    0x0047FC40
lua_GetNumDeclensionSets_0    0x004B23B0
lua_GetNumDisplayChannels    0x004A55C0
lua_GetNumDungeonMapLevels    0x004CED80
lua_GetNumEquipmentSets    0x0052FBB0
lua_GetNumFactions    0x005581F0
lua_GetNumFrames    0x007D1500
lua_GetNumFriends    0x0062E590
lua_GetNumGameAccounts    0x0047FE00
lua_GetNumGlyphSockets    0x00529560
lua_GetNumGossipActiveQuests    0x005102D0
lua_GetNumGossipAvailableQuests    0x00510290
lua_GetNumGossipOptions    0x00510250
lua_GetNumGuildBankMoneyTransactions    0x00525C30
lua_GetNumGuildBankTabs    0x00525B50
lua_GetNumGuildBankTransactions    0x00525BA0
lua_GetNumGuildEvents    0x005525C0
lua_GetNumGuildMembers    0x005523A0
lua_GetNumIgnores    0x0062E9F0
lua_GetNumLFGResults    0x0054B0C0
lua_GetNumLanguages    0x004A0E00
lua_GetNumLootItems    0x0050E080
lua_GetNumMacroIcons    0x004E3D10
lua_GetNumMacroItemIcons    0x004E3D60
```

----------


## Apoc

```
lua_GetNumMacros    0x004E24D0
lua_GetNumMapLandmarks    0x004CBBC0
lua_GetNumMapOverlays    0x004CBC00
lua_GetNumModifiedClickActions    0x004DB560
lua_GetNumMutes    0x0062EA50
lua_GetNumPackages    0x004F24D0
lua_GetNumPartyMembers    0x004F6CE0
lua_GetNumPetitionItems    0x005235F0
lua_GetNumPetitionNames    0x00556DA0
lua_GetNumQuestChoices    0x00511A50
lua_GetNumQuestItems    0x00511AB0
lua_GetNumQuestLeaderBoards    0x005698E0
lua_GetNumQuestLogChoices    0x00566450
lua_GetNumQuestLogEntries    0x00566290
lua_GetNumQuestLogRewards    0x005663D0
lua_GetNumQuestRewards    0x005119F0
lua_GetNumQuestWatches    0x00566810
lua_GetNumRaidMembers    0x004F9650
lua_GetNumRealms    0x00481450
lua_GetNumRoutes    0x005132D0
lua_GetNumSavedInstances    0x0049D150
lua_GetNumShapeshiftForms    0x004E9E30
lua_GetNumSkillLines    0x00555490
lua_GetNumSockets    0x0054CDF0
lua_GetNumSpellTabs    0x004E9430
lua_GetNumStablePets    0x005225E0
lua_GetNumStableSlots    0x00522620
lua_GetNumStationeries    0x004F5D20
lua_GetNumTalentGroups    0x0054E0E0
lua_GetNumTalentTabs    0x0054DFB0
lua_GetNumTalents    0x0054E030
lua_GetNumTitles    0x004B6390
lua_GetNumTrackedAchievements    0x005329F0
lua_GetNumTrackingTypes    0x00504880
lua_GetNumTradeSkills    0x00561390
lua_GetNumTrainerServices    0x00515CC0
lua_GetNumVoiceSessionMembersBySessionID    0x00792910
lua_GetNumVoiceSessions    0x007925D0
lua_GetNumWhoResults    0x0062D9C0
lua_GetNumWorldStateUI    0x004D1130
lua_GetObjectiveText    0x00511600
lua_GetOptOutOfLoot    0x004F6EA0
lua_GetOwnerAuctionItems    0x0051F3C0
lua_GetPVPDesired    0x004BBA80
lua_GetPVPLifetimeStats    0x005964D0
lua_GetPVPRankInfo    0x00596600
lua_GetPVPRankProgress    0x0058D280
lua_GetPVPSessionStats    0x00596370
lua_GetPVPTimer    0x004BBAE0
lua_GetPVPYesterdayStats    0x00596420
lua_GetPackageInfo    0x004F2500
lua_GetParryChance    0x00592A20
lua_GetPartyAssignment    0x004F7790
lua_GetPartyLeaderIndex    0x004F6E40
lua_GetPartyMember    0x004F6DA0
lua_GetPetActionCooldown    0x0055C940
lua_GetPetActionInfo    0x0055C590
lua_GetPetActionSlotUsable    0x0055CAC0
lua_GetPetActionsUsable    0x0055CA80
lua_GetPetExperience    0x0055B1D0
lua_GetPetFoodTypes    0x0055B380
lua_GetPetHappiness    0x0055B2B0
lua_GetPetIcon    0x0055B490
lua_GetPetTalentTree    0x0055B530
lua_GetPetTimeRemaining    0x0055A940
lua_GetPetitionInfo    0x00556FC0
lua_GetPetitionItemInfo    0x00523630
lua_GetPetitionNameInfo    0x00557110
lua_GetPlayerFacing    0x0058EE20
lua_GetPlayerInfoByGUID    0x0058EEA0
lua_GetPlayerMapPosition    0x004CE370
lua_GetPlayerTradeMoney    0x0050C560
lua_GetPossessInfo    0x0055CEE0
lua_GetPowerRegen    0x00597490
lua_GetPreviewTalentPointsSpent    0x0054E6A0
lua_GetPreviousAchievement    0x00532130
lua_GetPreviousArenaSeason    0x005240F0
lua_GetProgressText    0x00511620
lua_GetQuestBackgroundMaterial    0x00511F80
lua_GetQuestGreenRange    0x0056A650
lua_GetQuestIndexForTimer    0x0056A460
lua_GetQuestIndexForWatch    0x005669B0
lua_GetQuestItemInfo    0x00512E00
lua_GetQuestItemLink    0x00511B10
lua_GetQuestLink    0x0056A680
lua_GetQuestLogChoiceInfo    0x00569CE0
lua_GetQuestLogGroupNum    0x00566AA0
lua_GetQuestLogItemLink    0x005664D0
lua_GetQuestLogLeaderBoard    0x0056B4F0
lua_GetQuestLogPushable    0x00566760
lua_GetQuestLogQuestText    0x005673A0
lua_GetQuestLogRequiredMoney    0x005666E0
lua_GetQuestLogRewardHonor    0x00566620
lua_GetQuestLogRewardInfo    0x00569B10
lua_GetQuestLogRewardMoney    0x00569F70
lua_GetQuestLogRewardSpell    0x0056A1C0
lua_GetQuestLogRewardTalents    0x00566680
lua_GetQuestLogRewardTitle    0x0056A030
lua_GetQuestLogSelection    0x00566320
lua_GetQuestLogSpecialItemCooldown    0x0056A880
lua_GetQuestLogSpecialItemInfo    0x0056A780
lua_GetQuestLogSpellLink    0x00569EC0
lua_GetQuestLogTimeLeft    0x005699A0
lua_GetQuestLogTitle    0x00569250
lua_GetQuestMoneyToGet    0x005119C0
lua_GetQuestResetTime    0x0056CF20
lua_GetQuestReward    0x00512AA0
lua_GetQuestSortIndex    0x00566AD0
lua_GetQuestSpellLink    0x00512F30
lua_GetQuestText    0x005115E0
lua_GetQuestTimers    0x0056B660
lua_GetQuestWorldMapAreaID    0x0056ADA0
lua_GetRaidDifficulty    0x004B56B0
lua_GetRaidRosterInfo    0x004FA110
lua_GetRaidRosterSelection    0x004F9760
lua_GetRaidTargetIndex    0x004F95C0
lua_GetRandomName    0x00482560
lua_GetRangedCritChance    0x00592BE0
lua_GetReadyCheckStatus    0x004FA550
lua_GetReadyCheckTimeLeft    0x004F9790
lua_GetRealNumPartyMembers    0x004F6D60
lua_GetRealNumRaidMembers    0x004F9690
lua_GetRealZoneText    0x004B5320
lua_GetRealmCategories    0x00481A70
lua_GetRealmInfo    0x00481520
lua_GetRealmName    0x004B1440
lua_GetRefreshRates    0x004D7DE0
lua_GetReleaseTimeRemaining    0x004B60C0
lua_GetRepairAllCost    0x0050B5A0
lua_GetResSicknessDuration    0x00596210
lua_GetRestState    0x004BB690
lua_GetRewardHonor    0x00511970
lua_GetRewardMoney    0x00511940
lua_GetRewardSpell    0x00512AF0
lua_GetRewardTalents    0x005119A0
lua_GetRewardText    0x00511640
lua_GetRewardTitle    0x00512C90
lua_GetRuneCooldown    0x00597970
lua_GetRuneCount    0x00597A90
lua_GetRuneType    0x00597B30
lua_GetRunningMacro    0x004E2530
lua_GetRunningMacroButton    0x004E2590
lua_GetSavedAccountList    0x00480230
lua_GetSavedAccountName    0x00480210
lua_GetSavedInstanceInfo    0x0049F960
lua_GetScreenHeight    0x0047F940
lua_GetScreenHeight_0    0x004BAAB0
lua_GetScreenResolutions    0x004D7B70
lua_GetScreenWidth    0x0047F8F0
lua_GetScreenWidth_0    0x004BAA50
lua_GetScriptCPUUsage    0x004B1C50
lua_GetSelectedAuctionItem    0x0051DFB0
lua_GetSelectedBattlefield    0x004D42C0
lua_GetSelectedCategory    0x00481E50
lua_GetSelectedClass    0x00483040
lua_GetSelectedDisplayChannel    0x004A00B0
lua_GetSelectedFaction    0x00558A20
lua_GetSelectedFriend    0x0062E940
lua_GetSelectedIgnore    0x0062EE90
lua_GetSelectedMute    0x0062EED0
lua_GetSelectedRace    0x00482FD0
lua_GetSelectedSex    0x00483010
lua_GetSelectedSkill    0x00555BD0
lua_GetSelectedStablePet    0x005226E0
lua_GetSelectedStationeryTexture    0x004F2460
lua_GetSendMailCOD    0x004F19C0
lua_GetSendMailItem    0x004F4A10
lua_GetSendMailItemLink    0x004F2690
lua_GetSendMailMoney    0x004F1900
lua_GetSendMailPrice    0x004F5D70
lua_GetServerName    0x00480520
lua_GetShapeshiftForm    0x004EB9F0
lua_GetShapeshiftFormCooldown    0x004E9F00
lua_GetShapeshiftFormInfo    0x004EBA70
lua_GetShieldBlock    0x005929A0
lua_GetSkillLineInfo    0x00556100
lua_GetSocketItemBoundTradeable    0x0054D1A0
lua_GetSocketItemInfo    0x0054CCD0
lua_GetSocketItemRefundable    0x0054D760
lua_GetSocketTypes    0x0054C850
lua_GetSpellAutocast    0x004EE690
lua_GetSpellBonusDamage    0x00592CC0
lua_GetSpellBonusHealing    0x00592D60
lua_GetSpellCooldown    0x004EE500
lua_GetSpellCount    0x004EE470
lua_GetSpellCritChance    0x00592C40
lua_GetSpellCritChanceFromIntellect    0x00592B60
lua_GetSpellInfo    0x004EE0B0
lua_GetSpellLink    0x004EDF60
lua_GetSpellName    0x004EDE70
lua_GetSpellPenetration    0x00592DC0
lua_GetSpellTabInfo    0x004E9BF0
lua_GetSpellTexture    0x004EE3F0
lua_GetStablePetFoodTypes    0x00522D20
lua_GetStablePetInfo    0x005229B0
lua_GetStationeryInfo    0x004F2270
lua_GetStatistic    0x00535BA0
lua_GetStatisticsCategoryList    0x00531F50
lua_GetSubZoneText    0x004B5350
lua_GetSuggestedGroupNum    0x00511C10
lua_GetSummonConfirmAreaName    0x004B6330
lua_GetSummonConfirmSummoner    0x004B62C0
lua_GetSummonConfirmTimeLeft    0x004B6260
lua_GetSummonFriendCooldown    0x004B2310
lua_GetTabardCreationCost    0x0051AD50
lua_GetTabardInfo    0x0051C1B0
lua_GetTalentInfo    0x0054FA70
lua_GetTalentLink    0x0054FF50
lua_GetTalentPrereqs    0x00550140
lua_GetTalentTabInfo    0x0054E440
lua_GetTargetTradeMoney    0x0050C5B0
lua_GetTaxiBenchmarkMode    0x004BD260
lua_GetTerrainMip    0x004D7280
lua_GetTexLodBias    0x004B09C0
lua_GetText    0x007D1180
lua_GetThreatStatusColor    0x004B7640
lua_GetTime    0x0058CF10
lua_GetTimeToWellRested    0x0047FB10
lua_GetTitleName    0x004BB110
lua_GetTitleText    0x005115A0
lua_GetTotalAchievementPoints    0x005327F0
lua_GetTotemInfo    0x004BD4C0
lua_GetTotemTimeLeft    0x004B7570
lua_GetTrackedAchievements    0x00532910
lua_GetTrackingInfo    0x005048C0
lua_GetTrackingTexture    0x00504C40
lua_GetTradePlayerItemInfo    0x0050D9F0
lua_GetTradePlayerItemLink    0x0050C880
lua_GetTradeSkillCooldown    0x00561BF0
lua_GetTradeSkillDescription    0x00563060
lua_GetTradeSkillIcon    0x005627A0
lua_GetTradeSkillInfo    0x005624F0
lua_GetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter    0x005631E0
lua_GetTradeSkillInvSlots    0x00563160
lua_GetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter    0x005613E0
lua_GetTradeSkillItemLink    0x00562CC0
lua_GetTradeSkillItemNameFilter    0x005613C0
lua_GetTradeSkillLine    0x00562A60
lua_GetTradeSkillListLink    0x00563300
lua_GetTradeSkillNumMade    0x00562930
lua_GetTradeSkillNumReagents    0x00562DF0
lua_GetTradeSkillReagentInfo    0x00565630
lua_GetTradeSkillReagentItemLink    0x00562F10
lua_GetTradeSkillRecipeLink    0x00562B70
lua_GetTradeSkillSelectionIndex    0x00561BC0
lua_GetTradeSkillSubClassFilter    0x00561420
lua_GetTradeSkillSubClasses    0x00561CC0
lua_GetTradeSkillTools    0x00565850
lua_GetTradeTargetItemInfo    0x0050D7A0
lua_GetTradeTargetItemLink    0x0050C3D0
lua_GetTradeskillRepeatCount    0x005614E0
lua_GetTrainerGreetingText    0x00515D40
lua_GetTrainerSelectionIndex    0x00516410
lua_GetTrainerServiceAbilityReq    0x005175C0
lua_GetTrainerServiceCost    0x00516460
lua_GetTrainerServiceDescription    0x005179B0
lua_GetTrainerServiceIcon    0x00517130
lua_GetTrainerServiceInfo    0x00517070
lua_GetTrainerServiceItemLink    0x00518270
lua_GetTrainerServiceLevelReq    0x00516510
lua_GetTrainerServiceNumAbilityReq    0x00516590
lua_GetTrainerServiceSkillLine    0x005172D0
lua_GetTrainerServiceSkillReq    0x00517450
lua_GetTrainerServiceStepIncrease    0x00517C20
lua_GetTrainerServiceStepReq    0x005177B0
lua_GetTrainerServiceTypeFilter    0x00515DC0
lua_GetTrainerSkillLineFilter    0x00515E60
lua_GetTrainerSkillLines    0x00516630
lua_GetUnitHealthModifier    0x00597140
lua_GetUnitHealthRegenRateFromSpirit    0x005972D0
lua_GetUnitManaRegenRateFromSpirit    0x00597350
lua_GetUnitMaxHealthModifier    0x005971C0
lua_GetUnitPitch    0x00597C80
lua_GetUnitPowerModifier    0x00597250
lua_GetUnitSpeed    0x00597BE0
lua_GetUnspentTalentPoints    0x0054E600
lua_GetVideoCaps    0x004D75D0
lua_GetVoiceCurrentSessionID    0x00792790
lua_GetVoiceSessionInfo    0x00792650
lua_GetVoiceSessionMemberInfoBySessionID    0x00795DB0
lua_GetVoiceStatus    0x00792E70
lua_GetWatchedFactionInfo    0x00559390
lua_GetWeaponEnchantInfo    0x00570CD0
lua_GetWhoInfo    0x0062EF10
lua_GetWintergraspWaitTime    0x004CC140
lua_GetWorldPVPQueueStatus    0x004D4F50
lua_GetWorldStateUIInfo    0x004D1750
lua_GetXPExhaustion    0x004BB740
lua_GetZonePVPInfo    0x004BB830
lua_GetZoneText    0x004B52F0
lua_GiveMasterLoot    0x0050F080
lua_GlyphMatchesSocket    0x00537950
lua_GrantLevel    0x004C2950
lua_GuildControlAddRank    0x005544E0
lua_GuildControlDelRank    0x005545A0
lua_GuildControlGetNumRanks    0x00552490
lua_GuildControlGetRankFlags    0x00554290
lua_GuildControlGetRankName    0x00554F70
lua_GuildControlSaveRank    0x00554320
lua_GuildControlSetRank    0x005524D0
lua_GuildControlSetRankFlag    0x00552520
lua_GuildDemote    0x004C2460
lua_GuildDisband    0x004B5A90
lua_GuildInfo    0x004B5B00
lua_GuildInvite    0x004C21F0
lua_GuildLeave    0x004B5A20
lua_GuildPromote    0x004C2390
lua_GuildRoster    0x00554620
lua_GuildRosterSetOfficerNote    0x00553A80
lua_GuildRosterSetPublicNote    0x00553960
lua_GuildSetLeader    0x004C2530
lua_GuildSetMOTD    0x004B5940
lua_GuildUninvite    0x004C22C0
lua_HasAction    0x00529850
lua_HasFilledPetition    0x00523EE0
lua_HasFullControl    0x00595F50
lua_HasInspectHonorData    0x0056D790
lua_HasKey    0x004BA9E0
lua_HasNewMail    0x004F3650
lua_HasPetSpells    0x004EB910
lua_HasPetUI    0x0055B110
lua_HasSoulstone    0x004BA840
lua_HasWandEquipped    0x00570EC0
lua_HearthAndResurrectFromArea    0x004D4E50
lua_HideCursor    0x00480860
lua_HideRepairCursor    0x00509FF0
lua_InCinematic    0x004B6510
lua_InCombatLockdown    0x004B22C0
lua_InRepairMode    0x0050A010
lua_InboxItemCanDelete    0x004F3590
lua_InitWorldMapPing    0x004CEAE0
lua_InitiateTrade    0x004C1EA0
lua_InteractUnit    0x004C7960
lua_InviteUnit    0x004BA540
lua_IsActionInRange    0x0052B380
lua_IsActiveBattlefieldArena    0x004D24A0
lua_IsActiveQuestTrivial    0x005128A0
lua_IsAddOnLoadOnDemand    0x004B20A0
lua_IsAddOnLoaded    0x004B2170
lua_IsAddonVersionCheckEnabled    0x0047F840
lua_IsAltKeyDown    0x004B4BA0
lua_IsArenaTeamCaptain    0x00592620
lua_IsAtStableMaster    0x00522710
lua_IsAttackAction    0x0052B1D0
lua_IsAttackSpell    0x004EEAA0
lua_IsAuctionSortReversed    0x0051C9A0
lua_IsAutoRepeatAction    0x0052B240
lua_IsAutoRepeatSpell    0x004EEC50
lua_IsAvailableQuestTrivial    0x005127F0
lua_IsBattlefieldArena    0x004D41D0
lua_IsConnectedToServer    0x00480670
lua_IsConsoleActive    0x00480140
lua_IsConsumableAction    0x0052B2B0
lua_IsConsumableItem    0x004BC5D0
lua_IsConsumableSpell    0x004EF070
lua_IsControlKeyDown    0x004B4A50
lua_IsCurrentAction    0x0052C370
lua_IsCurrentItem    0x004B1710
lua_IsCurrentQuestFailed    0x00569A70
lua_IsCurrentSpell    0x004EEB80
lua_IsDebugBuild    0x004B05C0
lua_IsDesaturateSupported    0x004B2590
lua_IsDisplayChannelModerator    0x004A0180
lua_IsDisplayChannelOwner    0x004A0110
lua_IsDressableItem    0x004BC7D0
lua_IsEquippableItem    0x004B1790
lua_IsEquippedAction    0x0052A1F0
lua_IsEquippedItem    0x004BC720
lua_IsEquippedItemType    0x004BC990
lua_IsFactionInactive    0x00558940
lua_IsFalling    0x00596D80
lua_IsFishingLoot    0x0050E420
lua_IsFlyableArea    0x00596BB0
lua_IsFlying    0x00596E50
lua_IsGuildLeader    0x00592530
lua_IsHarmfulItem    0x004BC4D0
lua_IsHarmfulSpell    0x004EEF70
lua_IsHelpfulItem    0x004BC3E0
lua_IsHelpfulSpell    0x004EEE80
lua_IsIgnored    0x00631000
lua_IsIgnoredOrMuted    0x00631120
lua_IsInArenaTeam    0x005925A0
lua_IsInGuild    0x005924D0
lua_IsInInstance    0x004B5420
lua_IsInLFGQueue    0x005463A0
lua_IsIndoors    0x00596C50
lua_IsInvalidLocale    0x00481C50
lua_IsInvalidTournamentRealmCategory    0x00481B20
lua_IsInventoryItemLocked    0x00570710
lua_IsItemInRange    0x004BCC10
lua_IsLeftAltKeyDown    0x004B4AE0
lua_IsLeftControlKeyDown    0x004B4990
lua_IsLeftShiftKeyDown    0x004B4840
lua_IsLoggedIn    0x0058EDE0
lua_IsModifiedClick    0x004DD640
lua_IsModifierKeyDown    0x004B47B0
lua_IsMounted    0x00596EF0
lua_IsMouseButtonDown    0x004B4C30
lua_IsMouselooking    0x0057ED60
lua_IsMuted    0x00631090
lua_IsOutOfBounds    0x00596D10
lua_IsOutdoors    0x00596CB0
lua_IsPVPTimerRunning    0x004BBB40
lua_IsPartyLeader    0x004F7560
lua_IsPassiveSpell    0x004EE9C0
lua_IsPetAttackActive    0x0055A920
lua_IsPlayerResolutionAvailable    0x004D7330
lua_IsPossessBarVisible    0x00529E50
lua_IsQuestCompletable    0x00512A50
lua_IsQuestLogSpecialItemInRange    0x0056A970
lua_IsQuestWatched    0x00566850
lua_IsRaceClassRestricted    0x00482380
lua_IsRaceClassValid    0x004832E0
lua_IsRaidLeader    0x004FA460
lua_IsRaidOfficer    0x004FA500
lua_IsRealPartyLeader    0x004F75C0
lua_IsRealRaidLeader    0x004FA4B0
lua_IsReferAFriendLinked    0x004BD340
lua_IsResting    0x005926F0
lua_IsRightAltKeyDown    0x004B4B40
lua_IsRightControlKeyDown    0x004B49F0
lua_IsRightShiftKeyDown    0x004B48A0
lua_IsScanDLLFinished    0x0047FAD0
lua_IsSelectedSpell    0x004EE940
lua_IsShiftKeyDown    0x0047EBE0
lua_IsShiftKeyDown_0    0x004B4900
lua_IsSilenced    0x004A01F0
lua_IsSpellInRange    0x004EF2E0
lua_IsSpellKnown    0x004EA120
lua_IsStackableAction    0x00529D50
lua_IsStealthed    0x00596F60
lua_IsStereoVideoAvailable    0x004D7700
lua_IsStreamingMode    0x00480120
lua_IsStreamingTrial    0x00480130
lua_IsSubZonePVPPOI    0x004B6740
lua_IsSwimming    0x00596DF0
lua_IsThreatWarningEnabled    0x004B76F0
lua_IsTitleKnown    0x004BB040
lua_IsTournamentRealmCategory    0x00481BD0
lua_IsTrackedAchievement    0x00532960
lua_IsTradeSkillLinked    0x00561560
lua_IsTradeskillTrainer    0x00515D00
lua_IsTrainerServiceSkillStep    0x00517B40
lua_IsUnitOnQuest    0x005697B0
lua_IsUsableAction    0x00529460
lua_IsUsableItem    0x004BC1A0
lua_IsUsableSpell    0x004EED00
lua_IsUsingVehicleControls    0x005808D0
lua_IsVehicleAimAngleAdjustable    0x0057EF00
lua_IsVehicleAimPowerAdjustable    0x0057EF70
lua_IsVoiceChatAllowed    0x0049D360
lua_IsVoiceChatAllowedByServer    0x0049D3B0
lua_IsVoiceChatEnabled    0x0049D2F0
lua_IsWindowsClient    0x004B11E0
lua_IsXPUserDisabled    0x005988E0
lua_IsZoomOutAvailable    0x004CDB40
lua_ItemHasRange    0x004BCAC0
lua_ItemTextGetCreator    0x0050FDB0
lua_ItemTextGetItem    0x0050F5D0
lua_ItemTextGetMaterial    0x0050F620
lua_ItemTextGetPage    0x0050F4E0
lua_ItemTextGetText    0x0050F520
lua_ItemTextHasNextPage    0x0050F700
lua_ItemTextNextPage    0x0050FAD0
lua_ItemTextPrevPage    0x0050FA90
lua_JoinBattlefield    0x004D60A0
lua_JoinPermanentChannel    0x004AE2F0
lua_JoinTemporaryChannel    0x004AE2D0
lua_JumpOrAscendStart    0x00580E70
lua_KBArticle_BeginLoading    0x004DA4C0
lua_KBArticle_GetData    0x004DA530
lua_KBArticle_IsLoaded    0x004DA500
lua_KBQuery_BeginLoading    0x004DACE0
lua_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderCount    0x004DA320
lua_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderData    0x004DA360
lua_KBQuery_GetTotalArticleCount    0x004DA470
lua_KBQuery_IsLoaded    0x004DA2F0
lua_KBSetup_BeginLoading    0x004D9E80
lua_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderCount    0x004DA150
lua_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderData    0x004DA190
lua_KBSetup_GetCategoryCount    0x004DA020
lua_KBSetup_GetCategoryData    0x004DA060
lua_KBSetup_GetLanguageCount    0x004D9EF0
lua_KBSetup_GetLanguageData    0x004D9F30
lua_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryCount    0x004DAB00
lua_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryData    0x004DABA0
lua_KBSetup_GetTotalArticleCount    0x004DA2A0
lua_KBSetup_IsLoaded    0x004D9EC0
lua_KBSystem_GetMOTD    0x004DA710
lua_KBSystem_GetServerNotice    0x004DA750
lua_KBSystem_GetServerStatus    0x004DA730
lua_KeyRingButtonIDToInvSlotID    0x0056D710
lua_LFGQuery    0x0054C290
lua_LaunchAddOnURL    0x0047F480
lua_LaunchURL    0x0047EF20
lua_LearnPreviewTalents    0x0054EC80
lua_LearnTalent    0x00550350
lua_LeaveBattlefield    0x004D4930
lua_LeaveChannelByName    0x004AA2B0
lua_LeaveParty    0x004F8300
lua_ListChannelByName    0x0049ECD0
lua_ListChannels    0x004AE310
lua_LoadAddOn    0x004C83C0
lua_LoadBindings    0x004E19D0
lua_LoggingChat    0x0049C710
lua_LoggingCombat    0x0049C730
lua_Logout    0x004B0B40
lua_LootSlot    0x0050EFA0
lua_LootSlotIsCoin    0x0050E350
lua_LootSlotIsItem    0x0050E290
lua_MakeMinigameMove    0x0054D840
lua_MatrixCommit    0x0047F190
lua_MatrixEntered    0x0047F100
lua_MatrixRevert    0x0047F180
lua_MouselookStart    0x00581B00
lua_MouselookStop    0x00581730
lua_MoveAndSteerStart    0x00581620
lua_MoveAndSteerStop    0x005816D0
lua_MoveBackwardStart    0x00581180
lua_MoveBackwardStop    0x005811D0
lua_MoveForwardStart    0x005810F0
lua_MoveForwardStop    0x00581140
lua_MoveViewDownStart    0x00584140
lua_MoveViewDownStop    0x00584160
lua_MoveViewInStart    0x00583FB0
lua_MoveViewInStop    0x00583FD0
lua_MoveViewLeftStart    0x005840A0
lua_MoveViewLeftStop    0x005840C0
lua_MoveViewOutStart    0x00584000
lua_MoveViewOutStop    0x00584020
lua_MoveViewRightStart    0x00584050
lua_MoveViewRightStop    0x00584070
lua_MoveViewUpStart    0x005840F0
lua_MoveViewUpStop    0x00584110
lua_NewGMTicket    0x0052DCF0
lua_NextView    0x00589A60
lua_NoPlayTime    0x004BCDF0
lua_NotWhileDeadError    0x004C2620
lua_NotifyInspect    0x004C2110
lua_NumTaxiNodes    0x005131E0
lua_OfferPetition    0x00557500
lua_OffhandHasWeapon    0x00570C40
lua_OpenCalendar    0x0053F380
lua_OpenTrainer    0x00517020
lua_OpeningCinematic    0x004B64A0
lua_PFC_GetCurrentClassIndex    0x004832B0
lua_PFC_GetCurrentRaceIndex    0x00483280
lua_PFC_GetPreviousRaceIndex    0x00483250
lua_PINEntered    0x0047F030
lua_PaidChange_GetName    0x00483D80
lua_PartialPlayTime    0x004BCD80
lua_PatchDownloadApply    0x0047F2B0
lua_PatchDownloadCancel    0x0047F2A0
lua_PatchDownloadProgress    0x004806B0
lua_PetAbandon    0x0055CD10
lua_PetAggressiveMode    0x0055CBE0
lua_PetAttack    0x0055CC70
lua_PetCanBeAbandoned    0x0055AF30
lua_PetCanBeDismissed    0x0055AFD0
lua_PetCanBeRenamed    0x0055B070
lua_PetDefensiveMode    0x0055CBB0
lua_PetDismiss    0x0055CD20
lua_PetFollow    0x0055CC40
lua_PetHasActionBar    0x0055AED0
lua_PetPassiveMode    0x0055CB80
lua_PetRename    0x0055CD30
lua_PetStopAttack    0x0055CD00
lua_PetWait    0x0055CC10
lua_PickupAction    0x0052D6D0
lua_PickupBagFromSlot    0x00570870
lua_PickupCompanion    0x004EA090
lua_PickupContainerItem    0x0055FCE0
lua_PickupEquipmentSet    0x0052FDA0
lua_PickupEquipmentSetByName    0x0052FD30
lua_PickupGuildBankItem    0x00527800
lua_PickupGuildBankMoney    0x005259B0
lua_PickupInventoryItem    0x00570620
lua_PickupItem    0x004C43F0
lua_PickupMacro    0x004E4DD0
lua_PickupMerchantItem    0x0050B000
lua_PickupPetAction    0x0055DCD0
lua_PickupPlayerMoney    0x004C4310
lua_PickupSpell    0x004EE880
lua_PickupStablePet    0x00522660
lua_PickupTradeMoney    0x0050C5F0
lua_PlaceAction    0x0052CE70
lua_PlaceAuctionBid    0x0051F910
lua_PlaceGlyphInSocket    0x00537AE0
lua_PlayCreditsMusic    0x0047EEB0
lua_PlayDance    0x004FC980
lua_PlayGlueAmbience    0x0047EE20
lua_PlayGlueMusic    0x0047EDD0
lua_PlayMusic    0x009416F0
lua_PlaySound    0x00941670
lua_PlaySoundFile    0x00941750
lua_PlayerCanTeleport    0x005922A0
lua_PlayerIsPVPInactive    0x00597770
lua_PositionMiniWorldMapArrowFrame    0x004CBE60
lua_PositionWorldMapArrowFrame    0x004CBC40
lua_PrevView    0x00589A90
lua_ProcessMapClick    0x004CF940
lua_PromoteToAssistant    0x004FAF60
lua_PromoteToLeader    0x004FAE80
lua_PurchaseSlot    0x00501410
lua_PutItemInBackpack    0x00570820
lua_PutItemInBag    0x005707B0
lua_QueryAuctionItems    0x0051EF10
lua_QueryGuildBankLog    0x00528350
lua_QueryGuildBankTab    0x00527340
lua_QueryGuildBankText    0x00528710
lua_QueryGuildEventLog    0x00554720
lua_QuestChooseRewardError    0x00511C00
lua_QuestFlagsPVP    0x00511C40
lua_QuestLogPushQuest    0x0056A380
lua_QuestMapGetMouseOverInfoByIndex    0x00567660
lua_QuestMapGetMouseOverPOIInfo    0x0056ACC0
lua_QuestMapGetNumQuestsForPOI    0x00567540
lua_QuestMapGetPOIInfo    0x005675B0
lua_QuestMapGetQuestInfo    0x0056AB70
lua_QuestMapUpdateAllQuests    0x0056CF80
lua_QuestMapUpdateMouseOverPOI    0x0056D020
lua_Quit    0x004B0B60
lua_QuitGame    0x0047EDB0
lua_QuitGameAndRunLauncher    0x0047EDC0
lua_RandomRoll    0x004B63C0
lua_RandomizeCharCustomization    0x00483D70
lua_RealmListDialogCancelled    0x00480E20
lua_RealmListUpdateRate    0x00480DB0
lua_RegisterCVar    0x004B0670
lua_RegisterForSave    0x004CAD90
lua_RegisterForSavePerCharacter    0x004CAE00
lua_ReloadUI    0x004C1A00
lua_RemoveChatWindowChannel    0x0049F770
lua_RemoveChatWindowMessages    0x0049CB00
lua_RemoveFriend    0x00631EE0
lua_RemoveGlyphFromSocket    0x00537BA0
lua_RemoveQuestWatch    0x00566930
lua_RemoveSkillUp    0x005567B0
lua_RemoveTrackedAchievement    0x005350F0
lua_RenameCharacter    0x004853D0
lua_RenameEquipmentSet    0x005303F0
lua_RenamePetition    0x00557730
lua_RepairAllItems    0x0050B8A0
lua_ReplaceEnchant    0x004B6700
lua_ReplaceTradeEnchant    0x004B1200
lua_RepopMe    0x004BA650
lua_ReportBug    0x004B1040
lua_ReportPlayerIsPVPAFK    0x005976A0
lua_ReportSuggestion    0x004B1090
lua_RequestBattlefieldPositions    0x004D64C0
lua_RequestBattlefieldScoreData    0x004D64B0
lua_RequestBattlegroundInstanceInfo    0x004D6930
lua_RequestInspectHonorData    0x00570CC0
lua_RequestRaidInfo    0x004A1280
lua_RequestRealmList    0x00480D90
lua_RequestRealmSplitInfo    0x00480CE0
lua_RequestTimePlayed    0x004B5730
lua_ResetAddOns    0x0047F830
lua_ResetCPUUsage    0x004B1E70
lua_ResetCharCustomize    0x004844E0
lua_ResetChatColors    0x0049F3B0
lua_ResetChatWindows    0x004A2550
lua_ResetCursor    0x004B1030
lua_ResetDisabledAddOns    0x004B2080
lua_ResetGroupPreviewTalentPoints    0x0054F470
lua_ResetInstances    0x004B53B0
lua_ResetPreviewTalentPoints    0x0054F3A0
lua_ResetTutorials    0x004CB560
lua_ResetView    0x00589A00
lua_RespondInstanceLock    0x00598820
lua_RestartGx    0x004800D0
lua_RestoreMacros    0x004E59D0
lua_RestoreVideoEffectsDefaults    0x00480100
lua_RestoreVideoResolutionDefaults    0x004800F0
lua_RestoreVideoStereoDefaults    0x00480110
lua_ResurrectGetOfferer    0x004B5800
lua_ResurrectHasSickness    0x004B5870
lua_ResurrectHasTimer    0x004B58B0
lua_RetrieveCorpse    0x004BB5E0
lua_ReturnInboxItem    0x004F3310
lua_RollOnLoot    0x0050E820
lua_RunBinding    0x004DD450
lua_RunMacro    0x004E4760
lua_RunMacroText    0x004E3C80
lua_RunScript    0x00480180
lua_RunScript_0    0x004B1190
lua_SaveAddOns    0x0047F820
lua_SaveBindings    0x004E1A20
lua_SaveEquipmentSet    0x00530480
lua_SaveGuildRoster    0x00554710
lua_SaveView    0x00584190
lua_ScanDLLContinueAnyway    0x0047FAC0
lua_ScanDLLStart    0x0047F9C0
lua_ScanningAccepted    0x00480460
lua_Screenshot    0x0047F280
lua_Screenshot_0    0x004B51C0
lua_SecureCmdOptionParse    0x004E2400
lua_SelectActiveQuest    0x005129C0
lua_SelectAvailableQuest    0x00512950
lua_SelectCharacter    0x00486190
lua_SelectGossipActiveQuest    0x00510E50
lua_SelectGossipAvailableQuest    0x00510DE0
lua_SelectGossipOption    0x00510D70
lua_SelectPackage    0x004F2600
lua_SelectQuestLogEntry    0x00567350
lua_SelectStationery    0x004F23D0
lua_SelectTradeSkill    0x00561B50
lua_SelectTrainerService    0x00516380
lua_SendAddonMessage    0x004A0C00
lua_SendChatMessage    0x004ADA50
lua_SendMail    0x004F4BD0
lua_SendWho    0x00630EF0
lua_SetAbandonQuest    0x00566350
lua_SetAchievementComparisonUnit    0x00532550
lua_SetActionBarToggles    0x005298C0
lua_SetActiveTalentGroup    0x0054E160
lua_SetActiveVoiceChannel    0x004A1180
lua_SetActiveVoiceChannelBySessionID    0x00792820
lua_SetAddonVersionCheck    0x0047F880
lua_SetArenaTeamRosterSelection    0x005249F0
lua_SetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline    0x00524C60
lua_SetBagPortraitTexture    0x0055E880
lua_SetBaseMip    0x004B0AA0
lua_SetBattlefieldScoreFaction    0x004D4800
lua_SetBinding    0x004E0E80
lua_SetBindingClick    0x004E12A0
lua_SetBindingItem    0x004E1060
lua_SetBindingMacro    0x004E1180
lua_SetBindingSpell    0x004E0F40
lua_SetCVar    0x0047FB40
lua_SetCVar_0    0x004B4E40
lua_SetChannelOwner    0x0049EEB0
lua_SetChannelPassword    0x0049EDC0
lua_SetChannelWatch    0x004A02D0
lua_SetCharCustomizeBackground    0x00482CD0
lua_SetCharCustomizeFrame    0x00482C60
lua_SetCharSelectBackground    0x004860F0
lua_SetCharSelectModelFrame    0x00484F30
lua_SetCharacterCreateFacing    0x004831C0
lua_SetCharacterSelectFacing    0x00485000
lua_SetChatColorNameByClass    0x0049F460
lua_SetChatWindowAlpha    0x0049CE70
lua_SetChatWindowColor    0x0049CD30
lua_SetChatWindowDocked    0x0049D020
lua_SetChatWindowLocked    0x0049CF20
lua_SetChatWindowName    0x0049CBE0
lua_SetChatWindowShown    0x0049D0D0
lua_SetChatWindowSize    0x0049CC90
lua_SetChatWindowUninteractable    0x0049CFA0
lua_SetClearConfigData    0x00480080
lua_SetConsoleKey    0x004B00D0
lua_SetCurrencyBackpack    0x005314C0
lua_SetCurrencyUnused    0x00531450
lua_SetCurrentGuildBankTab    0x00525A40
lua_SetCurrentScreen    0x0047ED60
lua_SetCurrentTitle    0x004BAF70
lua_SetCursor    0x004B0BB0
lua_SetDungeonDifficulty    0x004C5AC0
lua_SetDungeonMapLevel    0x004D05D0
lua_SetEuropeanNumbers    0x004B1420
lua_SetFactionActive    0x00559FE0
lua_SetFactionInactive    0x00559F50
lua_SetFarclip    0x004B0940
lua_SetFriendNotes    0x00631FA0
lua_SetGameAccount    0x0047FF80
lua_SetGamma    0x004D7200
lua_SetGuildBankTabInfo    0x00528000
lua_SetGuildBankTabPermissions    0x00552FD0
lua_SetGuildBankTabWithdraw    0x005532C0
lua_SetGuildBankText    0x00528780
lua_SetGuildBankWithdrawLimit    0x00553200
lua_SetGuildInfoText    0x00554630
lua_SetGuildRosterSelection    0x00552DA0
lua_SetGuildRosterShowOffline    0x00552420
lua_SetInventoryPortraitTexture    0x005709E0
lua_SetLFGAutojoin    0x00546A60
lua_SetLFGComment    0x00547DC0
lua_SetLFGRoles    0x00546AE0
lua_SetLFMAutofill    0x00547E00
lua_SetLFMType    0x00547D60
lua_SetLayoutMode    0x004B0050
lua_SetLookingForGroup    0x00547AC0
lua_SetLookingForMore    0x00547C60
lua_SetLootMethod    0x004F8590
lua_SetLootPortrait    0x0050E9C0
lua_SetLootThreshold    0x004F87D0
lua_SetMacroItem    0x004E49B0
lua_SetMacroSpell    0x004E4C00
lua_SetMapByID    0x004CF710
lua_SetMapToCurrentZone    0x004D0660
lua_SetMapZoom    0x004CF4A0
lua_SetModifiedClick    0x004DD510
lua_SetMouselookOverrideBinding    0x005823E0
lua_SetMultiCastSpell    0x0052CED0
lua_SetMultisampleFormat    0x004D80D0
lua_SetNextBarberShopStyle    0x00539670
lua_SetOptOutOfLoot    0x004F88B0
lua_SetOverrideBinding    0x004E13F0
lua_SetOverrideBindingClick    0x004E1870
lua_SetOverrideBindingItem    0x004E1610
lua_SetOverrideBindingMacro    0x004E1740
lua_SetOverrideBindingSpell    0x004E14E0
lua_SetPVP    0x004B6810
lua_SetPartyAssignment    0x004F8B80
lua_SetPetStablePaperdoll    0x00522BB0
lua_SetPortraitTexture    0x00595D30
lua_SetPortraitToTexture    0x004B68D0
lua_SetPreferredInfo    0x00481D00
lua_SetRaidDifficulty    0x004C5C30
lua_SetRaidRosterSelection    0x004F96D0
lua_SetRaidSubgroup    0x004FAB30
lua_SetRaidTarget    0x004FB120
lua_SetRealmSplitState    0x00480C50
lua_SetSavedAccountList    0x0047ECE0
lua_SetSavedAccountName    0x0047EC90
lua_SetSavedInstanceExtend    0x004AE430
lua_SetScreenResolution    0x004D7CB0
lua_SetSelectedAuctionItem    0x0051DEC0
lua_SetSelectedBattlefield    0x004D4230
lua_SetSelectedClass    0x00483D00
lua_SetSelectedDisplayChannel    0x004A5600
lua_SetSelectedFaction    0x005589B0
lua_SetSelectedFriend    0x0062E890
lua_SetSelectedIgnore    0x0062ED30
lua_SetSelectedMute    0x0062EDE0
lua_SetSelectedRace    0x004844F0
lua_SetSelectedSex    0x00483CA0
lua_SetSelectedSkill    0x00555B40
lua_SetSendMailCOD    0x004F1940
lua_SetSendMailMoney    0x004F4980
lua_SetSendMailShowing    0x004F18A0
lua_SetTaxiBenchmarkMode    0x004B74A0
lua_SetTaxiMap    0x00513650
lua_SetTerrainMip    0x004D72B0
lua_SetTexLodBias    0x004B09F0
lua_SetTracking    0x00504A90
lua_SetTradeMoney    0x0050C650
lua_SetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter    0x00564470
lua_SetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter    0x005642D0
lua_SetTradeSkillItemNameFilter    0x005642B0
lua_SetTradeSkillSubClassFilter    0x00564330
lua_SetTrainerServiceTypeFilter    0x00517EA0
lua_SetTrainerSkillLineFilter    0x00517FF0
lua_SetUIVisibility    0x004BD310
lua_SetView    0x00588810
lua_SetWatchedFactionIndex    0x00559570
lua_SetWaterDetail    0x004B08E0
lua_SetWhoToUI    0x0062DA20
lua_SetupFullscreenScale    0x004D74F0
lua_ShowBattlefieldList    0x004D6380
lua_ShowBuybackSellCursor    0x0050B4A0
lua_ShowChangedOptionWarnings    0x0047FC00
lua_ShowCloak    0x004BBD60
lua_ShowContainerSellCursor    0x00560820
lua_ShowContestNotice    0x004804A0
lua_ShowCursor    0x00480840
lua_ShowEULANotice    0x00480320
lua_ShowFriends    0x0062E980
lua_ShowHelm    0x004BBD10
lua_ShowInventorySellCursor    0x00570960
lua_ShowMerchantSellCursor    0x0050B330
lua_ShowMiniWorldMapArrowFrame    0x004CC0E0
lua_ShowRepairCursor    0x0050A6C0
lua_ShowScanningNotice    0x00480420
lua_ShowTOSNotice    0x004802A0
lua_ShowTerminationWithoutNoticeNotice    0x004803A0
lua_ShowWorldMapArrowFrame    0x004CC080
lua_ShowingCloak    0x004BBCA0
lua_ShowingHelm    0x004BBC30
lua_SignPetition    0x00557420
lua_SilenceMember    0x004F8330
lua_SitStandOrDescendStart    0x004BAD30
lua_SocketContainerItem    0x00560760
lua_SocketInventoryItem    0x005706D0
lua_SortArenaTeamRoster    0x00524B10
lua_SortAuctionApplySort    0x0051E140
lua_SortAuctionClearSort    0x0051CC80
lua_SortAuctionItems    0x0051FBD0
lua_SortAuctionSetSort    0x0051CD20
lua_SortBattlefieldScoreData    0x004D6600
lua_SortGuildRoster    0x00552E60
lua_SortLFG    0x0054B8E0
lua_SortRealms    0x00481D80
lua_SortWho    0x0062F320
lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex    0x009417F0
lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumInputDrivers    0x009417C0
lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers    0x00941880
lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex    0x009418B0
lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex    0x00941980
lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumInputDrivers    0x00941950
lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers    0x00941A10
lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex    0x00941A40
lua_Sound_GameSystem_RestartSoundSystem    0x00941AD0
lua_SpellCanTargetGlyph    0x007B4970
lua_SpellCanTargetItem    0x007B4920
lua_SpellCanTargetUnit    0x007BA520
lua_SpellHasRange    0x004EF170
lua_SpellIsTargeting    0x007B48E0
lua_SpellStopCasting    0x007C0270
lua_SpellStopTargeting    0x007C0200
lua_SpellTargetItem    0x007B74C0
lua_SpellTargetUnit    0x007C3E40
lua_SplitContainerItem    0x005601E0
lua_SplitGuildBankItem    0x00527C00
lua_StablePet    0x00523040
lua_StartAttack    0x004C2880
lua_StartAuction    0x0051ECB0
lua_StartDuel    0x00557C30
lua_StatusDialogClick    0x0047F260
lua_StopAllSFX    0x00480050
lua_StopAttack    0x004BD210
lua_StopCinematic    0x004C43B0
lua_StopGlueAmbience    0x0047EE90
lua_StopGlueMusic    0x0047EF00
lua_StopMacro    0x004E24B0
lua_StopMusic    0x009417B0
lua_StopTradeSkillRepeat    0x00561530
lua_StrafeLeftStart    0x00581330
lua_StrafeLeftStop    0x00581380
lua_StrafeRightStart    0x005813C0
lua_StrafeRightStop    0x00581410
lua_Stuck    0x004B0B20
lua_SummonFriend    0x004C2A50
lua_SurveyNotificationDone    0x0047F990
lua_SwapRaidSubgroup    0x004FAC70
lua_TOSAccepted    0x004802E0
lua_TakeInboxItem    0x004F5460
lua_TakeInboxMoney    0x004F30F0
lua_TakeInboxTextItem    0x004F31F0
lua_TakeTaxiNode    0x00513CF0
lua_TargetDirectionEnemy    0x004C56A0
lua_TargetDirectionFinished    0x004B52E0
lua_TargetDirectionFriend    0x004C5740
lua_TargetLastEnemy    0x004C5860
lua_TargetLastFriend    0x004C58C0
lua_TargetLastTarget    0x004C57E0
lua_TargetNearest    0x004C5500
lua_TargetNearestEnemy    0x004C5540
lua_TargetNearestEnemyPlayer    0x004C5580
lua_TargetNearestFriend    0x004C55C0
lua_TargetNearestFriendPlayer    0x004C5600
lua_TargetNearestPartyMember    0x004C5640
lua_TargetNearestRaidMember    0x004C5670
lua_TargetTotem    0x004C5DB0
lua_TargetUnit    0x004C54A0
lua_TaxiGetDestX    0x00513910
lua_TaxiGetDestY    0x005139B0
lua_TaxiGetSrcX    0x005137D0
lua_TaxiGetSrcY    0x00513870
lua_TaxiNodeCost    0x00513C50
lua_TaxiNodeGetType    0x00513760
lua_TaxiNodeName    0x00513220
lua_TaxiNodePosition    0x005136A0
lua_TaxiNodeSetCurrent    0x005143B0
lua_TerminationWithoutNoticeAccepted    0x004803E0
lua_ToggleAutoRun    0x00581080
lua_TogglePVP    0x004B67A0
lua_TogglePetAutocast    0x0055DE00
lua_ToggleRun    0x0057FA60
lua_ToggleSheath    0x004BA510
lua_ToggleSpellAutocast    0x004EE760
lua_TokenEntered    0x0047F230
lua_TradeSkillOnlyShowMakeable    0x00564620
lua_TradeSkillOnlyShowSkillUps    0x00564660
lua_TurnInArenaPetition    0x00523D90
lua_TurnInGuildCharter    0x0051C180
lua_TurnInPetition    0x00523CC0
lua_TurnLeftStart    0x00581210
lua_TurnLeftStop    0x00581250
lua_TurnOrActionStart    0x005814B0
lua_TurnOrActionStop    0x00581520
lua_TurnRightStart    0x005812A0
lua_TurnRightStop    0x005812E0
lua_TutorialsEnabled    0x004CB520
lua_UnSilenceMember    0x004F8460
lua_UninviteUnit    0x004BA5B0
lua_UnitAffectingCombat    0x005941B0
lua_UnitArmor    0x00595810
lua_UnitAttackBothHands    0x00594DA0
lua_UnitAttackPower    0x005954B0
lua_UnitAttackSpeed    0x00595350
lua_UnitAura    0x00599430
lua_UnitBuff    0x00599390
lua_UnitCanAssist    0x00592040
lua_UnitCanAttack    0x005920E0
lua_UnitCanCooperate    0x00591EE0
lua_UnitCastingInfo    0x00596740
lua_UnitChannelInfo    0x005969E0
lua_UnitCharacterPoints    0x00595900
lua_UnitClass    0x00594810
lua_UnitClassBase    0x00594990
lua_UnitClassification    0x00592320
lua_UnitControllingVehicle    0x00597EC0
lua_UnitCreatureFamily    0x00596170
lua_UnitCreatureType    0x005960D0
lua_UnitDamage    0x005951B0
lua_UnitDebuff    0x005993E0
lua_UnitDefense    0x00595730
lua_UnitDetailedThreatSituation    0x00598490
lua_UnitExists    0x00590CE0
lua_UnitFactionGroup    0x00591A50
lua_UnitGUID    0x00592F80
lua_UnitHasRelicSlot    0x00595C80
lua_UnitHasVehicleUI    0x00598090
lua_UnitHealth    0x005934B0
lua_UnitHealthMax    0x005935B0
lua_UnitInBattleground    0x00591450
lua_UnitInParty    0x005912D0
lua_UnitInRaid    0x005913D0
lua_UnitInRange    0x00597860
lua_UnitInVehicle    0x00597D20
lua_UnitInVehicleControlSeat    0x00598050
lua_UnitIsAFK    0x005915E0
lua_UnitIsCharmed    0x00592180
lua_UnitIsConnected    0x005940E0
lua_UnitIsControlling    0x005985E0
lua_UnitIsCorpse    0x00591130
lua_UnitIsDND    0x00591700
lua_UnitIsDead    0x00593DD0
lua_UnitIsDeadOrGhost    0x00593FD0
lua_UnitIsEnemy    0x00591CE0
lua_UnitIsFeignDeath    0x00593D20
lua_UnitIsFriend    0x00591D80
lua_UnitIsGhost    0x00593ED0
lua_UnitIsInMyGuild    0x00590F90
lua_UnitIsPVP    0x005917D0
lua_UnitIsPVPFreeForAll    0x00591960
lua_UnitIsPVPSanctuary    0x005918D0
lua_UnitIsPartyLeader    0x005911B0
lua_UnitIsPlayer    0x00590EF0
lua_UnitIsPossessed    0x00592210
lua_UnitIsRaidOfficer    0x00591250
lua_UnitIsSameServer    0x00596FC0
lua_UnitIsSilenced    0x0049D3F0
lua_UnitIsTalking    0x00795F70
lua_UnitIsTapped    0x00595A80
lua_UnitIsTappedByAllThreatList    0x00595B80
lua_UnitIsTappedByPlayer    0x00595B00
lua_UnitIsTrivial    0x00595C00
lua_UnitIsUnit    0x00590E10
lua_UnitIsVisible    0x00590D90
lua_UnitLevel    0x00594330
lua_UnitName    0x00593090
lua_UnitOnTaxi    0x00593CA0
lua_UnitPVPName    0x005932F0
lua_UnitPVPRank    0x00596590
lua_UnitPlayerControlled    0x00591550
lua_UnitPlayerOrPetInParty    0x00591350
lua_UnitPlayerOrPetInRaid    0x005914D0
lua_UnitPower    0x00593690
lua_UnitPowerMax    0x00593890
lua_UnitPowerType    0x00593A50
lua_UnitRace    0x00594690
lua_UnitRangedAttack    0x00595120
lua_UnitRangedAttackPower    0x005955F0
lua_UnitRangedDamage    0x00594EA0
lua_UnitReaction    0x00591C30
lua_UnitResistance    0x00594AF0
lua_UnitSelectionColor    0x005923B0
lua_UnitSex    0x00594230
lua_UnitStat    0x00594C50
lua_UnitSwitchToVehicleSeat    0x00598300
lua_UnitTargetsVehicleInRaidUI    0x005980D0
lua_UnitThreatSituation    0x005983B0
lua_UnitUsingVehicle    0x00597DF0
lua_UnitVehicleSeatCount    0x00598180
lua_UnitVehicleSeatInfo    0x00598210
lua_UnitVehicleSkin    0x00598120
lua_UnitXP    0x005933B0
lua_UnitXPMax    0x00593430
lua_UnstablePet    0x00523140
lua_UpdateAddOnCPUUsage    0x004B1C80
lua_UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage    0x004B1B50
lua_UpdateCustomizationBackground    0x00484560
lua_UpdateCustomizationScene    0x004830D0
lua_UpdateGMTicket    0x0052DD60
lua_UpdateInventoryAlertStatus    0x00570C30
lua_UpdateMapHighlight    0x004CDC00
lua_UpdateSelectionCustomizationScene    0x00484FA0
lua_UpdateSpells    0x004EB8F0
lua_UpdateWorldMapArrowFrames    0x004CEAD0
lua_UploadSettings    0x004B2570
lua_UseAction    0x0052D640
lua_UseContainerItem    0x00560340
lua_UseEquipmentSet    0x0052FE60
lua_UseInventoryItem    0x00570660
lua_UseItemByName    0x004BCE60
lua_UseQuestLogSpecialItem    0x0056AAF0
lua_UseSoulstone    0x004BA940
lua_VehicleAimDecrement    0x00580730
lua_VehicleAimDownStart    0x005817C0
lua_VehicleAimDownStop    0x00581800
lua_VehicleAimGetAngle    0x0057EDA0
lua_VehicleAimGetNormAngle    0x0057EDF0
lua_VehicleAimGetNormPower    0x0057E5E0
lua_VehicleAimIncrement    0x005806D0
lua_VehicleAimRequestAngle    0x00580780
lua_VehicleAimRequestNormAngle    0x00580820
lua_VehicleAimSetNormPower    0x0057EEA0
lua_VehicleAimUpStart    0x00581780
lua_VehicleAimUpStop    0x00581460
lua_VehicleCameraZoomIn    0x005867C0
lua_VehicleCameraZoomOut    0x005867D0
lua_VehicleExit    0x005805E0
lua_VehicleNextSeat    0x00580680
lua_VehiclePrevSeat    0x00580630
lua_VoiceChat_ActivatePrimaryCaptureCallback    0x00941C30
lua_VoiceChat_GetCurrentMicrophoneSignalLevel    0x00941C00
lua_VoiceChat_IsPlayingLoopbackSound    0x00941BD0
lua_VoiceChat_IsRecordingLoopbackSound    0x00941BA0
lua_VoiceChat_PlayLoopbackSound    0x00941B80
lua_VoiceChat_RecordLoopbackSound    0x00941B00
lua_VoiceChat_StartCapture    0x00941C90
lua_VoiceChat_StopCapture    0x00941AF0
lua_VoiceChat_StopPlayingLoopbackSound    0x00941B90
lua_VoiceChat_StopRecordingLoopbackSound    0x00941B70
lua_VoiceEnumerateCaptureDevices    0x007921E0
lua_VoiceEnumerateOutputDevices    0x00792120
lua_VoiceGetCurrentCaptureDevice    0x00792580
lua_VoiceGetCurrentOutputDevice    0x00792530
lua_VoiceIsDisabledByClient    0x007937D0
lua_VoicePushToTalkStop    0x004B2300
lua_VoiceSelectCaptureDevice    0x007923E0
lua_VoiceSelectOutputDevice    0x00792290
lua_WithdrawGuildBankMoney    0x005274F0
lua_ZoomOut    0x004CF550
```

----------


## gr3ger

Sorry if I'm just bothering you but I'm new to this and I'm fiddling around with just memory reading at the moment. I can't seem to find the offsets for player mana/health and so on.
If I've understood everything correctly i need the player base which seems to be 0x12BEDB8 right?

I also get a lot of jumbled characters when trying to read 
ZoneText = 0x112774C
SubZoneText = 0x1127748
as an example, so I'm prolly doing something wrong :P

----------


## Viano

> Also there is an offset for registering the lua handler. Anyone has this?
> Lua_Register("InputHandler", (IntPtr)*PointerToRegisterInputHandler*).


So nobody uses this method anymore. Is this not necessary anymore after hooking EndScene?

----------


## FenixTX2

Anybody know the new player pitch offset? It doesn't seem to be at 0x7AC or 0x7E4? 
Thnx


Edit: Actually they are there, was having an idiot day.

----------


## psior

Didn't see this mentioned in the thread so here it is in case anyone needs:


Pointer to NPC Names = [[objbase +0x968]+0x5C]

----------


## Sel3n

offsetPatch = 0x00401653

----------


## ramey

> offsetPatch = 0x00401653


Very descriptive, thanks for the amazing contribute.

----------


## kynox

> offsetPatch = 0x00401653


You do realize all that is, is a set of breakpoints in the function alignment.. right?

----------


## ramey

> You do realize all that is, is a set of breakpoints in the function alignment.. right?


Ahaha win, I just checked XD 13 bytes of good delicious alignment!

----------


## Sel3n

sorry I missed a "?" at the end --'

----------


## Robske

> sorry I missed a "?" at the end --'


Thanks, now it makes sense...

----------


## ramey

> sorry I missed a "?" at the end --'


Fyi Sel3n offsetPatch isn't very descriptive...

----------


## qjlex

How to find a window with loot?

----------


## ashleyww

I think im missing something.

Heres what I have for reading my XYZ:



```
 
;Hook Process
SETPRIVILEGE("SeDebugPrivilege", 1)
Dim $ProPID = WinGetProcess("World of Warcraft")
$wowhook = _MemoryOpen($ProPID)
;Hook Process end

;Settings
$Playerbase =  0x12BEDB8
$off1 = 0x34
$off2 = 0x24
$Player_xoff = 0x80
$Player_yoff = 0x84
$Player_zoff = 0x88
Global $Playerbase, $PTRPLAYERX, $PTRPLAYERY, $PTRPLAYERZ

Func GetPointers()
    Global $LVL1POINTER = _MemoryRead($Playerbase, $wowhook, "ptr")
    Global $LVL2POINTER = _MemoryRead(($LVL1POINTER + $off1), $wowhook, "ptr")
    Global $PlayerMEM = _MemoryRead(($LVL2POINTER + $off2), $wowhook, "ptr")
    $PTRPLAYERX = $PlayerMEM + $Player_xoff
    $PTRPLAYERY = $PlayerMEM + $Player_yoff
    $PTRPLAYERZ = $PlayerMEM + $Player_zoff
EndFunc  ;==>GetPointers
```

Any help would be awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Sel3n

```
;Hook Process
SETPRIVILEGE("SeDebugPrivilege", 1)
Dim $ProPID = WinGetProcess("World of Warcraft")
$wowhook = _MemoryOpen($ProPID)
;Hook Process end

;Settings
$Playerbase =  0x12BEDB8
$off1 = 0x34
$off2 = 0x24
$Player_xoff = 0x798
$Player_yoff = 0x79C
$Player_zoff = 0x7A0
Global $Playerbase, $PTRPLAYERX, $PTRPLAYERY, $PTRPLAYERZ

Func GetPointers()
    Global $LVL1POINTER = _MemoryRead($Playerbase, $wowhook, "ptr")
    Global $LVL2POINTER = _MemoryRead(($LVL1POINTER + $off1), $wowhook, "ptr")
    Global $PlayerMEM = _MemoryRead(($LVL2POINTER + $off2), $wowhook, "ptr")
    $PTRPLAYERX = $PlayerMEM + $Player_xoff
    $PTRPLAYERY = $PlayerMEM + $Player_yoff
    $PTRPLAYERZ = $PlayerMEM + $Player_zoff
EndFunc  ;==>GetPointers
```

and for read coordinates with your stuff just



```
$cX = _MemoryRead($PTRPLAYERX, $wowhook, "float")
$cY = _MemoryRead($PTRPLAYERY, $wowhook, "float")
$cZ = _MemoryRead($PTRPLAYERZ, $wowhook, "float")
```

but your code is too crappy, I rewrite him :



```
;Hook Process Start
SETPRIVILEGE("SeDebugPrivilege", 1)
Global $wowhook = _MemoryOpen(WinGetProcess("World of Warcraft"))
;Hook Process end

;Settings
Global $Playerbase =  0x12BEDB8
Global $off1 = 0x34
Global $off2 = 0x24
Global $Player_xoff = 0x798
Global $Player_yoff = 0x79C
Global $Player_zoff = 0x7A0


Func GetPointers()
    Global $PLAYERMEM = _MemoryRead(_MemoryRead(_MemoryRead($Playerbase, $wowhook, "ptr") + $off1, $wowhook, "ptr") + $off2, $wowhook, "ptr")
EndFunc  ;==>GetPointers

$cX = _MemoryRead($PLAYERMEM + $Player_xoff, $wowhook, "float")
$cY = _MemoryRead($PLAYERMEM + $Player_yoff, $wowhook, "float")
$cZ = _MemoryRead($PLAYERMEM + $Player_zoff, $wowhook, "float")
```

AutoIt is too far away for me, but it does work.

----------


## ashleyww

> ```
> ;Hook Process
> SETPRIVILEGE("SeDebugPrivilege", 1)
> Dim $ProPID = WinGetProcess("World of Warcraft")
> $wowhook = _MemoryOpen($ProPID)
> ;Hook Process end
> 
> ;Settings
> $Playerbase =  0x12BEDB8
> ...


I still get 0's :'(

----------


## Sel3n

Executed in administrator?

----------


## ashleyww

Yep. Maybe i need the beta Autoit... Ill check.

EDIT: Nope Still getting 0's

----------


## Mr.Zunz

just a quick question, sending the interact with target key, when you wrote the GUID of an node to your targets guid, wont allow you the gather it? cus nothing happens for me...

----------


## lanman92

you can't target a node. might have to use another fashion  :Smile:

----------


## boredevil

Don´t know if posted before, but MousOverGuid might help you.

MouseOverGuid = 0x01127760

----------


## MaiN

NumListAuctions = 0x11E6F5C,
NumOwnerAuctions = 0x11E6F6C,
NumBidderAuctions = 0x11E6F7C,
FullNumListAuctions = 0x11E6F24,
FullNumBidderAuctions= 0x11E6F2C,
FullNumOwnerAuctions = 0x11E6F6C,
ListAuctions = 0x11E6F60,
OwnerAuctions = 0x11E6F70,
BidderAuctions = 0x11E6F80

----------


## flo8464

I often faced a function in WoWs lua functions while doing a bit of reversing. 

I really wanted to know which function it is to safe some time, so I looked up the lua sourcecode for a matching function-prototype but found nothing.

I am talking about the function at 0x8034F0, its used to print Errormessages or something and as the lua-state is being passed as parameter I guess its part of the lualib.

I think its one of the debug-functions, but not sure, can someone help me out?

Example call:



```
.text:0055F297                 push    offset aUsageGetcont_0 ; "Usage: GetContainerFreeSlots(index)"
.text:0055F29C                 push    edi
.text:0055F29D                 call    sub_8034F0
```

----------


## lanman92

Lua_ReportError? It's the one that prints the error box in the middle of the screen, translucent with red boxes. Try calling GetFacing() with 4 params or something with a BP on that function.

----------


## 0luke0

LocalPlayer offsets:

LocalPlayer RootOffset +
Current XP = 0x2188
Current Level Total XP = 0x218C
Copper Amount = 0x29E8

All UINTs

To split the copper amount into G,S,C use simple math:



```
totalCopper = player.getTotalCopper();
int copper = totalCopper % 100;
int silver = Math.Floor(totalCopper/100)%100;
int gold = Math.Floor(totalCopper/10000);
```

----------


## 0luke0

Position and Rotation offsets (I know position offsets have been posted before but I found it hard to find them):

For creatures (Enemies, NPCs, Other Players, Local Player):


```
        POSX = 0x798,
        POSY = 0x79C,
        POSZ = 0x7A0,
        ROTATION = 0x7A8,
```

For other objects (Items, GameObject, DynamicObject):


```
        POSX = 0xE8,
        POSY = 0xEC,
        POSZ = 0xF0,
        ROTATION = 0xF8,
```

All values are Floats.
Rotations are in Radians

----------


## Sel3n

0luke0, pleaz read entire post, these offsets are already given.

----------


## 0luke0

I have read the entire thread.

Coinage offsets are not given anywhere, and I already say that I know the position offsets are given in previous posts, but the previous posts are confusing - they either give the offset for the object nodes or the local player, but they don't explain which offsets are for each object type.

Also I couldn't find both rotation offsets in this thread.

----------


## ramey

> I have read the entire thread.
> 
> Coinage offsets are not given anywhere, and I already say that I know the position offsets are given in previous posts, but the previous posts are confusing - they either give the offset for the object nodes or the local player, but they don't explain which offsets are for each object type.
> 
> Also I couldn't find both rotation offsets in this thread.


Does no one know what descriptors are? :X

----------


## 0luke0

> Does no one know what descriptors are? :X


I assume you're referring to this thread?:
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-me...s-structs.html

I converted all of these to C# enums only to find that they don't match up properly (I was probably doing something wrong), so I went on to search for the addresses myself.

e.g. (from the descriptors thread offsets):


```
	PLAYER_FIELD_COINAGE = 0xF90,
	PLAYER_XP = 0x730,
	PLAYER_NEXT_LEVEL_XP = 0x734,
```

My offsets:


```
        Coinage = 0x29E8
        Player XP = 0x2188
        Level Total XP = 0x218C
```

I posted the above info because I thought it was useful, I was expecting to get flamed to be honest judging by the previous responses to posts by new users. If I'm doing something completley wrong, please let me know - I'd love to know why my working offsets are different to all of the ones in the descriptors thread.

----------


## ramey

> I assume you're referring to this thread?:
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-me...s-structs.html
> 
> I converted all of these to C# enums only to find that they don't match up properly (I was probably doing something wrong), so I went on to search for the addresses myself.
> 
> e.g. (from the descriptors thread offsets):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Probably because the descriptors 'stack' on top of eachother now. That post is crap and outdated.

----------


## halloman

*hiho..
looking for a autoit func for interact with node 
anyone have some ?? would be very nice*

----------


## Nesox

Just right click it. 
Use SendInput think you can import it with autoit 
leave the leet stuff to proper languages  :Wink:

----------


## halloman

*need interact/Mousover interact offsets*

----------


## maltikism

new 3.2 unit tracking anyone?

----------


## lanman92

Mouseover guid is at 0x1127760. Call 0x447C20 with the GUID as a parameter to interact. Will need to be in main thread(or TLS updated, though issues may occur).

0x4C72E0 takes the object base as a parameter and interacts. Looks pretty sexy imo.

----------


## Sel3n

> new 3.2 unit tracking anyone?


Not hard to retrieve from 3.1.3...


0x2798

----------


## lanman92

Anyone have info on finding a unit's class? I looked at the lua code for it, but I'm a little confused. I realize I have to read from [descriptors + 0x41], but what to look for?

----------


## Apoc

```
        private byte[] Bytes0 { get { return BitConverter.GetBytes(GetStorageField<uint>(UnitFields.UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_0)); } }
        public WoWClass Class { get { return (WoWClass)Bytes0[1]; } }
        public WoWRace Race { get { return (WoWRace)Bytes0[0]; } }
        public WoWPowerType PowerType { get { return (WoWPowerType)Bytes0[3]; } }
        public WoWGender Gender { get { return (WoWGender)Bytes0[2]; } }
```

----------


## akh

> Anyone have info on finding a unit's class? I looked at the lua code for it, but I'm a little confused. I realize I have to read from [descriptors + 0x41], but what to look for?


This is how its done in WoWX:


```
unsigned char CGUnit_C::GetClass()
{
	unsigned long Field=GetKnownField( UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_0 );
	return (unsigned char)( ( Field >> 8 ) &0xFF );
}
```

----------


## Sel3n

Anyone knows the new NameStoreOffset?

This is to get the player name via local guid.

----------


## lanman92

What's the enum for class then?

----------


## Apoc

```
    public enum WoWPowerType
    {
        Mana,
        Rage,
        Focus,
        Energy,
        Happiness,
        RunicPower,
        Runes,
        Health = -2,
        UNKNOWN
    }

    public enum WoWClass : uint
    {
        None = 0,
        Warrior = 1,
        Paladin = 2,
        Hunter = 3,
        Rogue = 4,
        Priest = 5,
        DeathKnight = 6,
        Shaman = 7,
        Mage = 8,
        Warlock = 9,
        Druid = 11,
    }

    public enum WoWRace
    {
        Human = 1,
        Orc,
        Dwarf,
        NightElf,
        Undead,
        Tauren,
        Gnome,
        Troll,
        Goblin,
        BloodElf,
        Draenei,
        FelOrc,
        Naga,
        Broken,
        Skeleton = 15,
    }

    public enum WoWGender
    {
        Male,
        Female,
        Unknown
    }
```

----------


## lanman92

Where did you get those from? Just recording each value on each class?

----------


## Apoc

Originals were from ISXWoW/Mangos. I updated the required ones.

----------


## Cypher

> Where did you get those from? Just recording each value on each class?


You can pull enums like that from WoWs DBCs. I used to have a script which would enumerate a bunch of the DBCs and dump out that type of shit. Can't find it anymore, but it wouldn't be easy to write your own.

----------


## lanman92

That's what I was thinking. Looks like the lua function for GetUnitClass() calls some sort of row read. Well, I guess that's obvious since it retrieves the text value for class...

----------


## flukes1

Anyone know of a static pointer to IDirect3DDevice9?

----------


## ramey

> Anyone know of a static pointer to IDirect3DDevice9?


Search and you will find a device pointer to IDirect3DDevice9!

----------


## guizmows

> BattlegroundFinished = 0x01129344 (1=true, 0=false)
> BattlegroundWinner = 0x01129348 (0=horde, 1=alliance)
> BattlegroundStatus = 0x01129278 (0=none, 1=queued, 2=confirm, 3=active)
> BattlegroundStartTime = 0x01129334 (in ms)


thx for this. Can you explain from witch function did you find it?

----------


## flo8464

> thx for this. Can you explain from witch function did you find it?


Probably from GetBattlefieldWinner(), GetBattlefieldInstanceRuntime(), GetBattlefieldInfo() etc

----------


## guizmows

thx.

I'm trying to reverse lua_GetComboPoints for 2 hours and I can't find where I can read my target combo points.
Someone can help me plz.

----------


## flukes1

> Search and you will find a device pointer to IDirect3DDevice9!


Got it, I think (3.2.0a)

CGxDeviceD3d::ICreateD3dDevice is at 0x00610310
g_theGxDevicePtr is at 0x0123E908

ICreateD3dDevice calls IDirect3D9::CreateDevice, storing a pointer to WoW's IDirect3DDevice9 at [g_theGxDevicePtr] + 0x397C.

----------


## lanman92

I'm pretty sure you could just get combo points from either the local player structure or the target structure. Probably target structure.

----------


## halloman

*hi,
I want to read the targets hp..but I dont get it
can someone help me ?*

----------


## Cypher

> *hi,
> I want to read the targets hp..but I dont get it
> can someone help me ?*


....

I sure as hell hope for your sake this is a troll attempt..

----------


## Kryso

> *hi,
> I want to read the targets hp..but I dont get it
> can someone help me ?*


1) You need to know how to find wows object manager, get player guid and all objects (plenty of tutorials here)

2) Iterate through objects and find player

3) Read guid at [ [ player + 0xd0 ] + 0xc * 4 ] - thats target guid

4) Iterate through all objects again and find target

5) Read int at [ [ target + 0xd0 ] + 0x11 * 4 ]

6) Profit

note:
- 0xd0 = FIELDS offset

----------


## halloman

*ok thx

@Cypher
dont understand you sentence :P

But now i stuck in reading from target..I can read all from the Char but not from target
($playerbase+0xd0,$handle, "dword")+0x44,$handle,"dword")
this is my playerbase read thing^^ as you see in autoit
but how I read from target now?*

----------


## Kryso

Fields = [ playerBase + 0xd0 ] DWORD
TargetGuid = [ Fields + 0xc * 4 ] QWORD

Loop through all objects in object manager and find the one with TargetGuid ( I assume you know how to do that, if you dont, read one of gazillion topics in this forums )

TargetFields = [ targetBase + 0xd0 ] DWORD
TargetHealth = [ TargetFields + 0x11 * 4] DWORD

WIN!

Dunno how to explain it better.

----------


## ostapus

CGPlayer_C__ClickToMove (name taken from Apoc's functions list)
as of 3.2.0a function address: 0x0069E580

bool CGPlayer_C__ClickToMove(ctmAction action, WGUID *targetGUID, Point *position, float facing).

this is class instance call so ECX must point to user object (obviously "player").

----------


## Viano

Is it possible to read object's names without calling virtual methods? Something like baseAddress + nameOffset?

----------


## nopz

For Object type 5 it's : name = (ObjectBase + 0x1A4) + 0x90)

----------


## Mr.Zunz

> Is it possible to read object's names without calling virtual methods? Something like baseAddress + nameOffset?


ObjectName = Memory.ReadASCIIString(Memory.ReadUInt(Memory.ReadUInt(localObj + 0x1A4) + 0x90), 50);

----------


## Viano

> ObjectName = Memory.ReadASCIIString(Memory.ReadUInt(Memory.ReadUInt(localObj + 0x1A4) + 0x90), 50);


Thanks. Is it possible to determine whether an unit is dead? My "if hp == 0" is not working as my hp i 1 when I am dead.

----------


## lanman92

Try reversing IsDead(). It's a lua function.

----------


## Viano

> Try reversing IsDead(). It's a lua function.


Ok, thanks. I think DoString(dead = IsDead(\"player\")) will do the trick without reversing  :Wink:

----------


## FenixTX2

Lua_ThreadLock = 0x013274CC

----------


## weber7655

Seeing as my thread on this was closed although I don't know why (I read the rules, and it doesn't seem to be breaking any), I'll ask it here:

What is the best way to determine the amount of free bag slots, or bag slots used? Is there an offset for this?

----------


## Apoc

> Seeing as my thread on this was closed although I don't know why (I read the rules, and it doesn't seem to be breaking any), I'll ask it here:
> 
> What is the best way to determine the amount of free bag slots, or bag slots used? Is there an offset for this?


I closed it because it's been answered quite a few times before.

Check the player descriptors, then do a little math.

----------


## lanman92

Apoc even wrote a nice little wrapper around the gold count a while back. Shouldn't' be too hard to search for.

----------


## halloman

*@Apoc and Lanman92
I want to learn C# but I dont find an very good Tutorial...
can you tell me Some?...and maybe an Source Code from an old bot
would +rep
*

----------


## Viano

> *@Apoc and Lanman92
> I want to learn C# but I dont find an very good Tutorial...
> can you tell me Some?...and maybe an Source Code from an old bot
> would +rep
> *


Well as you are German, here you go - C# - Galileo OpenBook. Also when someone is able to read and search for himself there is this one great thread about ... how do they call them these days ... oh yes ... books! It is also a sticky http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-me...ookthread.html. Search for LBot in here and you will find something to start with (C# source codez  :Wink: ).

----------


## halloman

*thanks for the Guide..dont want to buy one,
im at school now I try this later*

----------

